# What are we listening to lately?



## oval99

In the spirit of my "what are we watching lately?" thread, let's share what we're listening to lately. Here goes:

-Pet Shop Boys -- I've loved their work since I was a kid and first heard "Introspective." I'm now going back to their classics and am more than pleased at how well they stand up.
-The Orb -- Moonbuilding 2703 AD. An almost too-good-to-be-true return to form. Their best since "Orblivion" And what's this? They just released an all-ambient album? That truly is too good to be true. I'm hoping for a KLF "chill-out" style album, but I'm open to any kind of ambient they cook up.
-Aphex Twin -- I'm always listening to his stuff. Sure, it may not be as groundbreaking as many think (a lot of his work is built on stuff going back to the 70s like Can and other Krautrock, as well as Steve Roach) but he has a trademark style, which is rare in an era where most electronic music sounds the same. I know an Aphex Twin song when I hear it.
-Steely Dan -- mostly Aja and Katy Lied. In particular, I think Katy Lied is criminally underrated. Session music at its zenith. And for those who think the 'Dan were too perfectionist to be emotional, listen to "Deacon Blues" and "Your Gold Teeth Part II"
-Rick James -- surprised it took me so long to get into his work. Man, "Give it To me Baby," "Ghetto Life" and "Make Love to Me" are stone-cold songs. Lusty, horny, and buzzing with too much cocaine. Just the way disco/funk should be. Prince may have gotten more attention, but you'd be foolish to forget about Rick. His songs had more urban oomph than Prince's, so often gritty and sleazy, whereas Prince's sexy stuff so always seemed smooth and choreographed (not that I don't love Prince): Prince wanted you to know he was a serious musician, even though he had a gonzo sex drive. But Rick, at his best, was blown out and loose (even dangerous), hinting at unspeakable demons (apparently he really was a sexual superfreak). Sometimes I just like that better.
-George Benson -- man, people who only know Benson for his pop-crossover stuff ("Breezin'") need to listen to his earlier stuff. "George Benson Cookbook" has jaw-droppingly nimble guitar work (a listen to "The Cooker" will silence all doubts), and "Beyond the Blue Horizon" is good from top to bottom, starting off with a killer cover of Miles's "So What."
-Talking Heads -- my friend twisted my arm to listen to "Naked." Glad he did. "Blind" is a great latin-infused song, and "sax and violins" is one of the most affecting songs they ever did. Right up there with "Naive Melody."


----------



## Matus

I got a DAP (Cayin N3) and CIEMs (Custom Art Music Two) recently so I started to convert most of our CDs to FLAC and got some more albums. It is mix of pretty much everything (save for German Blasenmusik).


----------



## malexthekid

I've been going through some Miles Davis, Cannonball alderly and Lightning Hopkins LPs the last few weeks while trying too settle my 10 week old in a rocking chair


----------



## oval99

Listening to Klaus Schulze right now. If you're into synth music, you owe it to yourself to listen to Klaus, one of the almighty masters. You really can't go wrong with most of his 70s stuff, but Moondawn is a great place to start. Spellbinding. Protip: listen to it when you're driving, preferably on an empty highway late at night.

[video=youtube;5fajl68HRgg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fajl68HRgg&t=3163s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fajl68HRgg&t=3163s[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

New headphones have put in me in a frenzy. Lately I've been listening a lot to the following:

Porcupine Tree
Steven Wilson
Alan Parsons
Blackfield
Carpenter Brut
Anathema
Chicago
David Gilmour
Vangelis
Steely Dan
Radiohead
Pink Floyd
Perturbator
Opeth
Paul Simon
Metamorphosis Jazz Band, Noriyuki Iwadare
Massive Attack
King Crimson
Koji Kondo
Jennifer Warnes
Angelo Badalamenti
Miles Davis


----------



## chinacats

Miles
Dead
Coltrain
Phil Lesh/friends
Steve Kimmock
Scuber Mountain
Van Morrison 
Bob Marley
Allman Brothers Band
Wilco
Ryan Adams


----------



## Lars

Roger Waters - is this the life we really wan't?

"Picture a courthouse with no f*cking laws
Picture a cathouse with no f*cking whores
Picture a s*ithouse with no f*cking drains
Picture a leader with no f*cking brains"

Very good!!

Lars


----------



## limpet

In "what are we watching lately?" thread, I mentioned I'm watching a lot of classics. When it comes to music, for some reason I do the opposite. Newly produced music, although the sound tends to be classic. Guitars or synths, right now mostly synths. I listen a lot to music produced by Hélène de Thoury. Last year, it was Minuit Machine, but this year it has been her solo project Hante. Dark and melancolic with a very classic synth sound, if you're into that. Synth pop, this is not. Well, maybe the last one linked below, which should be listened on with headphones. 

[video=youtube;ayiALUGdiyY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayiALUGdiyY[/video]

[video=youtube;2jgiDjndEPw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jgiDjndEPw[/video]

[video=youtube;fChnyDYyGEM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fChnyDYyGEM[/video]


----------



## panda

i would like to record all my vinyl records onto hard drive, but don't want to spend the money on good equipment for that process. i can do it now but the quality is not worth the hassle, besides i dont have the time  

so for now, just streaming internet radio stations of 90s hiphop and alternative


----------



## Matus

I just 'discovered' Ludovico Einaudi, what a beautiful music.


----------



## oval99

Some impressive stuff there Damage Inc:

-Chicago: Based on your tastes in previous posts, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you're not talking about the Peter Cetera era :biggrin:
-Steely Dan: good man! I think I mentioned them upthread. One of my faves.
-Massive Attack: yes yes and yes. "Blue Lines" and "Mezzanine" are two of my favorite albums.
-Miles Davis: wow, don't know where to begin. Last year I got into him via Bitches' Brew. Blew my mind. Since then I've listened to Agharta and it's similarly volcanic. Just don't know where to go next.



> i would like to record all my vinyl records onto hard drive, but don't want to spend the money on good equipment for that process. i can do it now but the quality is not worth the hassle, besides i dont have the time



-Tell me about it. I've begun ripping and uploading my 1100 DVDs, Blurays and VCDs to the Plex Server . The potential is mind-blowing (I'll have remote access to my entire movie and TV collection anywhere, anytime, from any mobile device! Yowwwwweee!). But then reality intrudes: there's this thing called encoding, and it's a big mess. All the new terminology to learn and all the tweaks to my ripped video files to make sure they play smooth is daunting. Damn, i wish it were easy. I can easily see this process taking 12-18 months. But when it's done, man...:jumpy:


----------



## oval99

Also rediscovering Daft Punk's Homework. It's been a pleasure. Bought it twenty years ago and didn't think much of it at the time (I was into ambient/experimental techno back then and was expecting that, believe it or not). But now I love it. Plays like a weird Giorgio Moroder Hi-NRG disco/hip-hop/dance hybrid. Great party music.


----------



## DamageInc

oval99 said:


> Some impressive stuff there Damage Inc:
> 
> -Chicago: Based on your tastes in previous posts, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you're not talking about the Peter Cetera era :biggrin:
> -Steely Dan: good man! I think I mentioned them upthread. One of my faves.
> -Massive Attack: yes yes and yes. "Blue Lines" and "Mezzanine" are two of my favorite albums.
> -Miles Davis: wow, don't know where to begin. Last year I got into him via Bitches' Brew. Blew my mind. Since then I've listened to Agharta and it's similarly volcanic. Just don't know where to go next.



Chicago II is the golden album. Steven Wilson did a remix/remaster and it's a dream to listen to.
Steely Dan's Aja while I still think is a little emotionally stunted, does have brilliant streaks.
Massive Attack Mezzanine will instantly and obviously point out any flaws in any stereo system. It's quite incredible in that regard.


----------



## Badgertooth

oval99 said:


> Daft Punk's Homework.



[emoji109]&#127996;


----------



## oval99

> New headphones have put in me in a frenzy



What brand? Sennheiser? Beyerdynamic? AKG? None of the above? 

I love a good set of headphones. Some music just sounds better on them. I don't think some electronic music can be fully appreciated without them. They pick up on subtle nuances and gradual shifts in tone better than loudspeakers IMO. Case in point below. And for those who care (that would be...nobody LOL) my screen name comes from the simple fact I was listening to oval when I came up with it :lol2:

[video=youtube;vvW6qiTkZdw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvW6qiTkZdw[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

oval99 said:


> What brand? Sennheiser? Beyerdynamic? AKG? None of the above?



Fostex TH-900 with a Lake People amp.


----------



## oval99

Wowee Damageinc! That thing look amazing (the price tag certainly is). And I thought my Beyerdynamics were over-the-top. And you may be the only person I've "met" other than myself who knows that headphones need amps too :wink: Did you buy from headphone.com? I remember getting my gear from them years ago. And I'm disappointed to hear you went cheap. You should've bought these :bigeek:


----------



## DamageInc

No, I purchased from Thomann. They have good pricing, great customer service, fast delivery, and 3 year warranty.

I already own a pair of Audeze LCD-2, but I have them up for sale as the TH-900 is a replacement for them. The LCD-4 is overpriced to say the least.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Rediscovering Celtic Frost's Vanity/Nemesis...


----------



## oval99

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Rediscovering Celtic Frost's Vanity/Nemesis...



Haven't listened to a lot of Celtic Frost, but I love Coroner. Weren't they Celtic Frost's roadies or something?


----------



## oval99

Listening to Lotzza ZZ Top. So many great albums/songs. And I'll say it: I think "El Loco" is a massively underrated record. Some personal faves:

-Fool For Your Stockings
-Legs
-Sharp-Dressed Man
-Give Me All Your Lovin'
-Beer Drinkers and Hell Raisers
-Rough Boy
-Just Got Paid
-Pearl Necklace (the filthiest "radio friendly" song since Lou Reed's "Walk on the Wild Side")
-I'm Bad, I'm Nationwide
-Sleeping Bag
-My Head's In Mississippi
-Drive You Home
-Party on the Patio
-So Hard
-I Need You Tonight
-Ten Foot Pole
-Heard it on the X
-Got Me Under Pressure ("flippin' out with Great Danes"? Wait, whaaaatttt?)
-Give it Up

And let's not forget this great tune:

[video=youtube;76X2nZksDd0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76X2nZksDd0[/video]


----------



## Salty dog

Sound City (Real to Reel)
It's a compilation of various artists from Lee Ving to Paul McCartney. Produced by Dave Grohl, recorded the old fashioned way, on tape with the band playing in the studio together. Below is just a sample. Best on Vinyl.

[video=youtube;veJG7lkHIyQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veJG7lkHIyQ&index=4&list=PL8ZHvu3MTHDdOM0tsF3_e1w2NsRoRS0VO[/video]


----------



## Bill13

When I can't decide what to listen to I stream Radio Paradise. It's ad free and has a very eclectic mix. Here is a link to their playlist: https://www.radioparadise.com/rp_2.php?#name=Playlist


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

"dry and dusty" thrash/death metal in general ... celtic frost, carcass, all out war ... times when it annoys the heck of you, times when it is the only cure...


----------



## DamageInc

SACD of Jazz at the Pawnshop.


----------



## chinacats

Father John Misty


----------



## StonedEdge

Oval...I had the opportunity to see ZZ Top live last summer. I must say for their age they still rock hard. Billy Gibbons is definitely still on top of his sh*t! I think he's one of the more underappreciated guitarists, vocalists and songwriters of that tex-electric blues rock genre (did i just invent that?). The Blues just flows out of this guy it's incredible, if it were not for his showmanship and persona I'm sure he would've been a crazy fine blues artists a la Duane Allman.

As for what I've been listening to lately. It's been mostly binge listening to The Tragically Hip discography and some older Wu-Tang/GZA stuff through usually a pair of Shure SRH1540 closed-backs for all you headphone nerds following the thread.


----------



## oval99

Pantera's "Art of Shredding" right now because I'm f**king pissed off now. Seriously, that opening...

[video=youtube;yhXuMD9Wlro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhXuMD9Wlro[/video]


----------



## StonedEdge

Don't you mean "f**king hostile" haha I fing love me some Pantera...*cranks Primal Concrete Sledge on the headphones*


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Hey, I just discovered I missed a new Alea Jacta Est Album last year 

Should also fit the criterium of "good listening when pissed off" ...

[video=youtube;cF1t4Gf2TcA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cF1t4Gf2TcA[/video] (warning: explicit and unapologetic HC stereotypes.)


...


Oh, and new First Blood too... time for some straight and nasty mosh music


----------



## Lars

Early ZZ Top.. It's kinda hard to grasp just how awesome it really is.

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;6Zl5vpy__dQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zl5vpy__dQ[/video]


----------



## oval99

> Early ZZ Top.. It's kinda hard to grasp just how awesome it really is.



I know right? Man back in the day they just went from strength to strength. And apparently La Futura isn't a bad Rick-Rubin-produced return to form.

Right now I'm swinging back to death metal. Haven't listened to it in years, but for whatever reason I need it now. Death has always been one of my favorites. Chuck Schuldiner (RIP!) was so consistent, and with each album he just got better and better. And this song has one of the best opening breakdowns/guitar solos ever for my money. Makes you feel like a god:

[video=youtube;FnMgUBZ3H9c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnMgUBZ3H9c[/video]


----------



## oval99

Also listening to some Ice-T. You either like hip hop or you don't, but even so, I think there's something for everyone on this album. Ice is on top of his game here. By turns funky, fun, angry, horrifying, sobering, and sarcastic, this is one of the best albums of the 80s, regardless of genre. And how can you beat the album art? 

If you can separate yourself from the gangsta rap hype/bravado and all that baggage and just take a song like this at face value you'll hear some of the best storytelling in pop. And also some of the most horrifying:

[video=youtube;z6y8i1sbfco]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6y8i1sbfco[/video]


----------



## labor of love

Death grips- bottomless pit
Pink Floyd-division bell
Zeppelin-physical graffiti 
Tragedy-first 2 lps
411-discography lp 
The roots-things fall apart
Neil young-sleeps with angels 
Death-human
Carcass-surgical steel


----------



## oval99

labor of love said:


> Death grips- bottomless pit
> Pink Floyd-division bell
> Zeppelin-physical graffiti
> Tragedy-first 2 lps
> 411-discography lp
> The roots-things fall apart
> Neil young-sleeps with angels
> Death-human
> Carcass-surgical steel



Some good stuff here. "Heartwork" is one of my favorite albums. Reminds me of one of my college roommates who worshipped that band. One night at a party his drunk ass thought the best way to get girls was to quote lyrics from that album. Will never forget him slurring the words "Arbeit Macht Fleisch" to some nonplussed coed.

Good call on the Division Bell. That album's hated on for some reason, but I think "marooned" is one of the best things David Gilmour ever did. Maybe the critics thought it was mawkish, but I bought into it 100%.

Heh, Death. Just posted one of their songs. Amazing band. Love "lack of comprehension" and "flattening of emotions" off that album.

And all that Physical Graffiti makes me think of is "Trampled Under Foot." I'm not a Zep fan, but even I can get behind that song. Such a grinder.

PS: Here's a great "lost" track from Nick Mason from the ultraweird Donald Cammell film WHITE OF THE EYE (highly recommended if you're into cult/weird cinema). Sounds very Floyd-ish.

[video=youtube;RcF8zPYifBQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcF8zPYifBQ[/video]


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

If you really like the more evil, "torn" timings Death did - think Bite The Pain, Philosopher... listen up on Pestilence (Spheres and Obsideo especially).

Some death metal moments to know:

Pestilence - the crass breakdown in "Out of the body" (from the Consuming Impulse album)
Bolt Thrower - the searing, slow solo towards the end in "As the world burns"
Entombed - the middle part of "Chaos Breed", slowly morphing a one note riff into a very aromatic solo
Entombed - the savage ending (no gimmick here, just the atmosphere) of "Drowned"
At The Gates - the guitar run and end break in "Under a serpent sun"
Morbid Angel, "secured limitations" - hate the song, but luckily it turns into a sweet jazz piece ....
Morbid Angel, "he who sleeps" - very underrated song 
Dismember... the whole "indecent and obscene" album ... looks and sounds rough and savage, sophisticated as all hell under that surface.
Disincarnate... "stench of paradise burning" ... perfectly walks the line between grindy/atonal and melodic...
Bolt Thrower - Cenotaph. 
My Dying Bride - Vast Choirs (4:20  ). Forever People.
Cragataska - Sessizlik.

Carcass? Oh, seen them live few days after the paris incident. It really felt safe - Jeff's scarier than any terrorist, in a good way


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Oh, and for some brilliant electronic stuff, without deviating from the "music too aggressive and baleful for people trusted with knives" theme :

[video=youtube;Ff7_cwQS5eE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ff7_cwQS5eE[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;D5iX9YhCCp8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5iX9YhCCp8[/video]


----------



## Lars

oval99 said:


> apparently La Futura isn't a bad Rick-Rubin-produced return to form.



Thanks for the tip. Sadly, Rubin has a history of producing amazing albums and allowing them to be completely destroyed in mastering. A back to basics ZZ Top album sound like a great idea though. Fingers crossed..

Lars


----------



## oval99

Lars said:


> Thanks for the tip. Sadly, Rubin has a history of producing amazing albums and allowing them to be completely destroyed in mastering. A back to basics ZZ Top album sound like a great idea though. Fingers crossed..
> 
> Lars



Gladly. Read a short review of it here. From what I've listened to so far (not much at all), it does sound kinda generic/watered down, but I want to listen to it in full to give it the attention it deserves. NOTE: be prepare for a (very) gravelly voiced Gibbons. I recommend you check out some of the cutzz on YouTube. You owe it to the boyzz :cool2:


----------



## Lars

oval99 said:


> Gladly. Read a short review of it here. From what I've listened to so far (not much at all), it does sound kinda generic/watered down, but I want to listen to it in full to give it the attention it deserves. NOTE: be prepare for a (very) gravelly voiced Gibbons. I recommend you check out some of the cutzz on YouTube. You owe it to the boyzz :cool2:



Ordered it yesterday, so will give it a listen when it arrives.. I owe them boys nothing at all..

Lars


----------



## oval99

Been listening to some classic drum and bass lately. Biggest revelation is the Photek stuff. This stuff sounds WAY better than I remembered it back in '98! 

[video=youtube;qIyjaSSUvfU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIyjaSSUvfU[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;BFW00MK6exg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFW00MK6exg[/video]


----------



## oval99

These beauties should keep me busy for awhile! Two stacked box sets of Tangerine Dream. Lovely.


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;cexUtCGKFVs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cexUtCGKFVs[/video]


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Hey, finding two really good tips (the new Integrity, and Couch Slut) in a single metalsucks post is rare


----------



## Nemo

I've been listening to a bit of Dr G Yunipingu since his untimely passing last week. A blind Australian Aboriginal musician, he had an otherworldly voice that was angelic, haunting and powerful all at once. It almost feels like it touches your soul. I don't think we'll hear it's like again.

Out of respect for Aboriginal customs regarding naming and images of the recently deceased, I won't post youtubes of him. If you want to listen, songs such as "Bapa", "Baru", "I was born blind" and "Wiyathul" will give you an idea if his style and his voice.

Vale Dr G.


----------



## malexthekid

Nemo said:


> I've been listening to a bit of Dr G Yunipingu since his untimely passing last week. A blind Australian Aboriginal musician, he had an otherworldly voice that was angelic, haunting and powerful all at once. It almost feels like it touches your soul. I don't think we'll hear it's like again.
> 
> Out of respect for Aboriginal customs regarding naming and images of the recently deceased, I won't post youtubes of him. If you want to listen, songs such as "Bapa", "Baru", "I was born blind" and "Wiyathul" will give you an idea if his style and his voice.
> 
> Vale Dr G.



Was such sad news. Hauntingly beautiful voice.


----------



## Rivera

Wow reading trough all these posts makes me realize how different my music taste is :bigeek: Seeing all these old music pieces, vinyls, etc. really makes me wanna check out different genres. It makes me fee ashamed to say that I'm currently listening to modern rap or as everybody calls it "mumble rap."


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;dgo-IzDdVeo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgo-IzDdVeo[/video]


----------



## shownomarci

[video=youtube;G6YGIgkOJlE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6YGIgkOJlE[/video]
[video=youtube;yVaOxqPDVJo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVaOxqPDVJo[/video]


----------



## Lars

oval99 said:


> Gladly. Read a short review of it here. From what I've listened to so far (not much at all), it does sound kinda generic/watered down, but I want to listen to it in full to give it the attention it deserves. NOTE: be prepare for a (very) gravelly voiced Gibbons. I recommend you check out some of the cutzz on YouTube. You owe it to the boyzz :cool2:



Finally got the album - pretty cool songs and some raunchy playing. Great band with all the swagger still intact.
Unfortunately it's clipped so hard it's just impossible to listen to. Everything distorting and no dynamics at all. Very sad.

Lars


----------



## ecchef

Been listening to some old Tito Gobbi recordings lately.


----------



## TheCaptain

Kansas. Leftoverture and Point of know return. Streaming on Amazon because my cassets bit the dust decades ago


----------



## Chef Doom

Matus said:


> I got a DAP (Cayin N3) and CIEMs (Custom Art Music Two) recently so I started to convert most of our CDs to FLAC and got some more albums. It is mix of pretty much everything (save for German Blasenmusik).


The Cayin N3 is a great player for the price with a nice sound stage and power management 10× better than my Fiio X1 that is now collecting dust


----------



## Chef Doom

panda said:


> i would like to record all my vinyl records onto hard drive, but don't want to spend the money on good equipment for that process. i can do it now but the quality is not worth the hassle, besides i dont have the time
> 
> so for now, just streaming internet radio stations of 90s hiphop and alternative


There is also a couple youtube live streams for hip hop influenced jpop instrumentals and a game instrumental page that are great for work and reading.


----------



## Chef Doom

Rivera said:


> Wow reading trough all these posts makes me realize how different my music taste is :bigeek: Seeing all these old music pieces, vinyls, etc. really makes me wanna check out different genres. It makes me fee ashamed to say that I'm currently listening to modern rap or as everybody calls it "mumble rap."


Dont feel ashamed. You cant escape it if you listen to top 40. It has its place. It gets your blood pumping before you go out on a Friday night.


----------



## Chef Doom

This is a thread I can appreciate. I don't watch much content nowadays due to time contraints and my drinking has been limited to every so often. Music on the other hand is a life essential like salt, sugar and orgasms. Without them, what is the point of living?


----------



## zitangy

prompted me to rediscover Roberta Flack, Eva Cassidy and Peter Tosh ( Reggae)

Yes.. all the way back 40 + 

Rgds Z


----------



## Chef Doom

People Under The Stairs - one of my favorite hip hop duos that is great for listening in most situations. I like to play them on my Opus #1 while getting ready for work.

Miles Davis' Bitches Brew - I am slowly getting into jazz and this is great for the type of complex styles I lean torwards

Josef Leimberg's Astral Progressions - Josef worked on Kendrick Lamar's To Pimp A Butterfly and gave it all of its awesomeness. This is an outer space jazz vibe that needs to be listened to by everyone


----------



## panda

https://www.facebook.com/antikaroz/videos/833952546780532/
"Anthony Hopkins ,he is one who had composed this sonata while he was 19 years old ,and he concealed it for
more than 50 years . It is a great sonata."


----------



## Lars

Roger Waters - Amused To Death

Really great and underrated album. Initially I was disappointed that it didn't sound just like a Floyd album. Now I think Roger Waters is very brave to move forward instead of capitalizing on his past work.

Lars


----------



## StonedEdge

You can only milk the Floyd cow so much before it goes stale or dry (or you die of old age)


----------



## Chef Doom

Floetry - An R&B duo that a friend of mine was a fan of. He always joked that they were great in singing talent but lacking in the looks department.

I decided to give them a shot but it is reminding me why I decided not to be an R&B fan many a year ago.


----------



## Chef Doom

Come on people, I know this isn't an audiophile forum but we can do better than this. Like you don't listen to music while cooking, driving, or playing video games. I know we listen to music just as often as we drink if not more so. I want to hear what you tune into on the radio. Hell even podcasts would be welcome in my opinion. Somebody must be buying up all of those audio books.


----------



## panda

Soundtrack to guardians of the galaxy 2 was so good!!


----------



## Wdestate

panda said:


> Soundtrack to guardians of the galaxy 2 was so good!!



I liked the first soundtrack to, they did a good job with the music in those


----------



## Lars

StonedEdge said:


> You can only milk the Floyd cow so much before it goes stale or dry (or you die of old age)


Don't know if that was directed at me or Roger Waters, but I do realize my two last posts have been about RW albums..
To my defence, they are really great albums!

The Floyd still has impressive sales on their back catalogue and both RW and David Gilmour have no problems attracting punters for their tours, playing old Floyd stuff mixed with their solo work. 
So I guess you CAN milk the cow(or pig) if you want to..

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

Chef Doom said:


> Come on people, I know this isn't an audiophile forum but we can do better than this. Like you don't listen to music while cooking, driving, or playing video games. I know we listen to music just as often as we drink if not more so. I want to hear what you tune into on the radio. Hell even podcasts would be welcome in my opinion. Somebody must be buying up all of those audio books.



I just listened to this on a car ride to the grocery store. I don't ever listen to the radio.

[video=youtube;-xhJx6UR4Vw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xhJx6UR4Vw[/video]

And then this while cooking dinner.

[video=youtube;MSEQZ8reJA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSEQZ8reJA4[/video]

For podcasts, I listen to Bill Burr's Monday Morning Podcast, NFZ, Doug Stanhope's Podcast, Norm Macdonald Live, and Marc Maron if I know the guest.


----------



## TheCaptain

There tends to be a lot of more classic rock listed here...so I'm sticking my neck out and calling out Lindsay Stirling.

Fantastic talent with the violin/pop that's complex enough to take me to my happy place.


----------



## Chef Doom

DamageInc said:


> And then this while cooking dinner.
> 
> [video=youtube;MSEQZ8reJA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSEQZ8reJA4[/video]



I never thought about listening to one long song while cooking. I bet this helps with timing also. I will give this some thought.


----------



## malexthekid

A fair bit of Tool has been playing for me lately.

As well as Meg Mac's new album.

With a 4 month old I haven't really had the time to chill and enjoy tunes while cooked but when I do it is some nice jazz LPs


----------



## Nemo

Had a listen to Talking Heads' Stop Making Sense again yesterday. Now I'm gonna have to dust off the VCR (don't think the video was ever released on DVD).


----------



## Lars

Stop making sense is an awesome concert film.. Amazon have the DVD..

Lars


----------



## Nemo

Lars said:


> Stop making sense is an awesome concert film.. Amazon have the DVD..
> 
> Lars



Yes, it was a fantastic production.

I thought a DVD was never made. I'm going to have to have another look. Thanks.


----------



## Dave Martell

I've been on a Black Sabbath albums 1-4 tour lately.


----------



## Lars

Two tracks into the new Queens Of The Stone Age album Villains and it's turning out really great so far. Seems touring with Iggy Pop served them well, the music very much has a party vibe so far. It's produced by Mark Ronson and thats seems like a really good idea as well.. Hoping the rest of the album is nice too..

Lars


----------



## OliverNuther

Nemo said:


> Had a listen to Talking Heads' Stop Making Sense again yesterday. Now I'm gonna have to dust off the VCR (don't think the video was ever released on DVD).



Very clever sig Nemo, but if the wife finds she has been replaced by a knife it may still get you in trouble.

Edit. Totally agree re: Talking Heads.


----------



## Nemo

OliverNuther said:


> Very clever sig Nemo, but if the wife finds she has been replaced by a knife it may still get you in trouble.
> 
> Edit. Totally agree re: Talking Heads.


Darn...

Hadn't thought of that &#128517;


----------



## OliverNuther

Nemo said:


> Darn...
> 
> Hadn't thought of that &#128517;



Your wife may not agree but I'm sure we can all relate to looking at our beautiful knives and thinking " How did I get here?"


----------



## StonedEdge

Alice Coltrane- Ptah, the El Daoud in 24/96 FLAC this morning


----------



## Chef Doom

JJ Doom - Key to the Kuffs

I must have been asleep when this album was released. It is hard to keep up with new music when you have responsibilities.


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;8LTh10MHMOo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LTh10MHMOo[/video]


----------



## StonedEdge

http://www.themeateater.com/podcasts/ep-073-advanced-wild-game-cooking/

Here's a podcast I listened to recently.. Steven Rinella of The Meat Eater interviewing 3 Michelin star- rated Chef Josh Skenes of Saison restaurant in San Francisco. Much talk about the use of fire for cooking everything including desserts, the curing and aging of meats, life as a cook and hunting/fishing.


----------



## Lars

Iggy pop - The Passenger

Lars


----------



## fimbulvetr

A whole lot of early-mid Black Flag (nothing later than My War). 

Dead Kennedys.

Early 80s punk & hardcore seem suddenly crazy relevant.

Also They Might Be Giants' Lincoln, because it's a great album when everything is terrible.


----------



## Lars

The War On Drugs - A Deeper Understanding

Lars


----------



## Chef Doom

Is that a podcast? I have seen a couple documentaries on it online regarding the war on drugs but dont remember this one


----------



## Lars

No, actually it's a band. Their latest album is called A Deeper Understanding.

The political war on drugs is strange though. Here in denmark smoking cannabis is illegal, but the docter can give you amphetamine "for your health". Silly bureaucrats..

Lars


----------



## Chef Doom

Hahaha goes to show I am ignorant when it comes to rock bands. Reminds me of when my high school english teacher asked if I listen Tupack &#128514;


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;hbe3CQamF8k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbe3CQamF8k[/video]


----------



## panda

[video=youtube;KeN9c2GYJkk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeN9c2GYJkk[/video]


----------



## Lars

[video=youtube;Wp1rL7DI_D4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp1rL7DI_D4[/video]


----------



## Lars

[video=youtube;ufOjUz4uMrQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufOjUz4uMrQ[/video]


----------



## malexthekid

Lars said:


> [video=youtube;ufOjUz4uMrQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufOjUz4uMrQ[/video]


Now that is some great music


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;YuSCrkLzQt8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuSCrkLzQt8[/video]


----------



## limpet

Catchy and adorable, as always.

[video=youtube;bDdXe51yphI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDdXe51yphI[/video]


----------



## Hazenberg

[video=youtube;gsT7dY65-Vo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsT7dY65-Vo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsT7dY65-Vo[/video]


----------



## StonedEdge

RIP Gord Downie of the Tragically Hip


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;S3jNwM_q_9s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3jNwM_q_9s[/video]


----------



## Lars

[video=youtube;B8_pgxLU5Q8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8_pgxLU5Q8[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;NujlXgBmUoU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NujlXgBmUoU[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;wx5bKmBCVYg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx5bKmBCVYg[/video]

So good.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@DamageInc didn't ever give them a listen before ... crazy mix, like Deftones meets Zeromancer meets Tool meets VAC...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@DamageInc wonder if you love or hate Psychotic Waltz/Deadsoul Tribe?


----------



## DamageInc

By "them", do you mean Porcupine Tree? They are amazing. Fantastic live band too.

[video=youtube;kpw7cBBrSA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpw7cBBrSA4[/video]

Never even heard of Psychotic Waltz/Deadsoul Tribe.


----------



## K813zra

[video=youtube;ouZQ7rgAq-I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouZQ7rgAq-I[/video]


----------



## panda

[video]https://www.facebook.com/HipHopRebel/videos/1665596350127066/[/video]


----------



## K813zra

[video=youtube;4sCkAvh50Vs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sCkAvh50Vs[/video]


----------



## JDA_NC

[video=youtube;ohhmJGDVrxA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohhmJGDVrxA[/video]


----------



## K813zra

[video=youtube;SB9LXpO6yWo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB9LXpO6yWo[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;BFa__HYxNxU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFa__HYxNxU[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;GytDHQtVTXw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GytDHQtVTXw[/video]


----------



## K813zra

[video=youtube;GQbytKkt0tg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQbytKkt0tg[/video]


----------



## Lars

[video=youtube;fay1uk7wpnQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fay1uk7wpnQ&app=desktop[/video]


----------



## tsuriru

https://youtu.be/I5fYXDsh_YU


----------



## Valkyrae

Hendrix in the West - Jimi Hendrix. Especially his cover of Johnny B Goode.


----------



## tripleq

I usually listen to a lot of blues - Albert King, Luther Allison, Muddy Waters, Magic Sam, Robert Johnson, R.L. Burnside, etc., etc. but recently I've been listening to a lot of Paco de Lucia. Talk about a musician. I think his innovations likely changed the art of flamenco guitar forever. This is an old vid but there are tons out there. 

[video=youtube;2oyhlad64-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oyhlad64-s[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;jYIvbZ5MffU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYIvbZ5MffU[/video]


----------



## apicius9

tripleq said:


> I usually listen to a lot of blues - Albert King, Luther Allison, Muddy Waters, Magic Sam, Robert Johnson, R.L. Burnside, etc., etc. but recently I've been listening to a lot of Paco de Lucia. Talk about a musician. I think his innovations likely changed the art of flamenco guitar forever. This is an old vid but there are tons out there.
> 
> [video=youtube;2oyhlad64-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oyhlad64-s[/video]



We could be friends  Love Paco and saw him playing a few times, including the tour with di Meola and Mclaughlin. Listening to Sinatra while I am writing, but old blues is definitely also on my list. Saw Luther Allison, missed the late Muddy Waters. Of course, my friends assume that I am old enough to have seen Robert Johnson...

Stefan


----------



## Matus

apicius9 said:


> We could be friends  Love Paco and saw him playing a few times, including the tour with di Meola and Mclaughlin. Listening to Sinatra while I am writing, but old blues is definitely also on my list. Saw Luther Allison, missed the late Muddy Waters. Of course, my friends assume that I am old enough to have seen Robert Johnson...
> 
> Stefan



I love the 'Friday night in San Francisco' - in particualr the first piece is stellar  I was 2 when that album was released. And Paco de Lucia is a Legend. Cositas Buenas is my favourite album (so far, I need to check out more of his music)

I have an affinition towards Argentinian Tango and in particular like 12 Tangos-Adios Buenos Aires (check out the Milonga de mis amores on that album, so cool)

Since I have enrolled with Amazon Unlimited music service (about 2 weeks ago) I am exploring a lot along the lines of the music styles I like - I have listened to most what Ludovico Einaudi does (great background music at work).


----------



## tripleq

apicius9 said:


> We could be friends  Love Paco and saw him playing a few times, including the tour with di Meola and Mclaughlin. Listening to Sinatra while I am writing, but old blues is definitely also on my list. Saw Luther Allison, missed the late Muddy Waters. Of course, my friends assume that I am old enough to have seen Robert Johnson...
> 
> Stefan



Wow. I saw Paco play with Di Meola a few times. As good as Di Meola is I always found his technical ability took a back seat to Paco's passion. To put it in the context of the forum their talents were definitely forged in different fires. Luther Allison is very high on my list too. The last time I saw him live he was on tour with Buddy Guy and Buddy let Luther have the stage for an an amount of time that actually exceeded Buddy's own performance which I found strange at the time. It was later that year that Luther passed from cancer. I've always wondered if his illness had been known and that tour had been part of a secret farewell. I still remember the performance vividly.


----------



## StonedEdge

Tripleq..fishing and blues? I think we can be friends &#128513;


----------



## tripleq

StonedEdge said:


> Tripleq..fishing and blues? I think we can be friends &#128513;



Lol. Brother... we already are. You completely forgot about knives!!!


----------



## StonedEdge

tripleq said:


> Lol. Brother... we already are. You completely forgot about knives!!!


Hahaha very true!!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Just tossed in System Of A Down Mezmerize! Crazy how much I can get done in 40 minutes! Great Album!


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;QvYLHG86Iwo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvYLHG86Iwo[/video]


----------



## K813zra

[video=youtube;u4xp2lgiAjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY[/video]


----------



## tripleq

[video=youtube;cHIn9xsNugo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHIn9xsNugo[/video]


----------



## PalmRoyale

I stumbled on Proton Radio last week, they play great DJ sets all day long (it's an internet radio station). I like it so much that I have it on day long at work now. No talk, no commercials, just music. My employees don't care for it but they'll just have to learn to live with it.


----------



## Seth

Jacqueline du Pré.....ok, whatever...... I like the history.


----------



## tripleq

Merry Christmas boys and girls...

[video=youtube;oP10_JkHDL0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP10_JkHDL0[/video]


----------



## Bill13

Just came back from a Midnight Mass so I had to put on: [video=youtube;t039p6xqutU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t039p6xqutU[/video]


Followed by: [video=youtube;CRW2poUfJ34]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRW2poUfJ34[/video]

:biggrin: Merry Christmas!!


----------



## TheCaptain

Hazel Scott. Amazing old school Jazz Pianist who had the misfortune to be born black and female during the McCarthy era.


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;eIy8mppqyuI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIy8mppqyuI[/video]


----------



## limpet

Today, the whole album No Need To Argue by The Cranberries. Brought back memories. RIP Dolores O'Riordan.

[video=youtube;81c5ko2GGzg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81c5ko2GGzg[/video]


----------



## Bensbites

On a good day, 80s music from hair bands to pop. Dylan, muddy waters, and a few more. 

Mostly I end up listening to my 5 yr olds music...


----------



## Lars

[video=youtube;Q8Q7OeTfOAE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Q7OeTfOAE[/video]


----------



## Lars

[video=youtube;Ug7oyobYONk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug7oyobYONk[/video]


----------



## slengteng

[video=youtube;lc-wgOoioeM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc-wgOoioeM[/video]

[video=youtube;JG9CXQxhfL4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG9CXQxhfL4[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;1M4ADcMn3dA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M4ADcMn3dA[/video]


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

[video=youtube;KOhH1GdOd_w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOhH1GdOd_w[/video]

And I am not actually feeling depressed.

Guess it just is that way with crowbar - you react sad or just totally vicious depending on what resonates....


----------



## Bill13

Have you tried Dan Zanes for children's music? I found I liked it (for what it was). His brother is the author of a great Tom Petty Book.


----------



## apicius9

[video]https://youtu.be/BFwVtlc6CGE[/video]


----------



## Lars

apicius9 said:


> [video]https://youtu.be/BFwVtlc6CGE[/video]



Awesome stuff..

Lars


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

[video=youtube;xezd5EDZBhQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xezd5EDZBhQ[/video]

Dang. And today, a lot still try and fail at getting guitars+rap right like that....


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;yMMz2VwbhVI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMMz2VwbhVI[/video]


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

"I know the pieces fit, cause I watched them fall away" - Only Deftones matched that level of creepy-sexy 90s lyrics


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;MQiZVQc06KM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQiZVQc06KM[/video]


----------



## Lars

Rediscovering Eric Clapton lately let me to Freddie King, who I somehow never knew about before, but this is a wonderful album:

Lars

[video=youtube;UEtAG51ybvE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEtAG51ybvE[/video]


----------



## panda

[video=youtube;1SGA397gyZw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SGA397gyZw[/video]
[video=youtube;xiy9qba0kFU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiy9qba0kFU[/video]
[video=youtube;zo-p1TyoKFk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo-p1TyoKFk[/video]


----------



## hmansion

[video=youtube;glgPZmSwC4M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glgPZmSwC4M&feature=share[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;fG2seugAgnU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG2seugAgnU[/video]


----------



## hmansion

[video=youtube;kLZJ-0IP9bY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLZJ-0IP9bY&feature=share[/video]


----------



## StonedEdge

https://youtu.be/T5al0HmR4to


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;cexUtCGKFVs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cexUtCGKFVs[/video]


----------



## WildBoar

the Clash - The Story of the Clash, Vol 1, disc 2 (White Man in Hammersmith Palais, London's Burning, etc.)

Geeze, probably been 10 years since I've played this. But it is time I start introducing my 5-year-old to some real music :cool2:



(Only made possible by mommy being away all day)


----------



## minibatataman

I've been listening to a lot of Tame Impala for some reason


----------



## labor of love

DamageInc said:


> [video=youtube;fG2seugAgnU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG2seugAgnU[/video]



Hell yeah! They never get old.


----------



## JBroida

been back on a motown kick myself lately... helped me blast through 3 thinning and refinishing jobs so far this morning (on to number 4 now with Mary Wells up next on my playlist)


----------



## labor of love

Heres a cool little explanation of some of the ways Jon Bonham was such a phenomenal drummer. I pretty much listen to zeppelin for the drum parts.
https://youtu.be/UvOm2oZRQIk

Also, I cant wait for the new death grips to drop.


----------



## DamageInc

Speaking of phenomenal drumming, I was just watching/listening to this for the millionth time. This crazy man wrote an instrumental in 19/8 called 19 Days. His countdown at the start is 7+7+5=19. Usually stupidly odd time signatures sound jerky and un-musical, but damn is this liquid drumming.

[video=youtube;BFa__HYxNxU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFa__HYxNxU[/video]


----------



## Bill13

WildBoar said:


> the Clash - The Story of the Clash, Vol 1, disc 2 (White Man in Hammersmith Palais, London's Burning, etc.)
> 
> Geeze, probably been 10 years since I've played this. But it is time I start introducing my 5-year-old to some real music :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> (Only made possible by mommy being away all day)



How is the sound quality? I have LC, Shea Stadium and On Broadway but I'm a live music junkie.


----------



## mille162

Record Store Day this year had just too many must have albums...taking my time this week to go through them all and give a thorough listen to each. In no particular order:

Johnny Cash; At Folsom 50th anniversary box set
The Doors; Matrix II live
The Police; Roxanne 7 single
Quicksand; Triptych Continuum
Bruce Springsteen; Greatest Hits
Led Zeppelin; Friends/ Rock & Roll 7
Powell Peralta; Search for Animal Chin soundtrack
Eric Clapton; Greatest Hits

Anyone else get some great new albums on RSD 18?


----------



## Ragustoriches

I dont have the energy to go through each page, but is anyone listening to Jason Isbell? Songwriter out of Alabama. If your into some sad deep music with a southern touch, its so good.


----------



## Neko

Because of the Times by Kings of Leon. Powerful vocals and a well produced album. I especially love the first song 'Knocked Up', it's over 7 mins and I wish I had that courage.


----------



## YG420

JBroida said:


> been back on a motown kick myself lately... helped me blast through 3 thinning and refinishing jobs so far this morning (on to number 4 now with Mary Wells up next on my playlist)



You might be too young for that my g &#128518;&#128521;


----------



## YG420

Saw a wts thread today and this song popped in my head

https://youtu.be/gogJNL_yvPU


----------



## Neko

mille162 said:


> Powell Peralta; Search for Animal Chin soundtrack



this reminds me of my skateboarding youth!

I wonder if I still have the coordination :running:


----------



## Neko

Kings of Leon - Because of the Times.


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;3UqxWHQA4U4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UqxWHQA4U4[/video]


----------



## PalmRoyale

Guy J. Amazing musician from Israel.
[video=youtube;D_55I2XkMOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_55I2XkMOs[/video]


----------



## PalmRoyale

Damn, what an amazing track. Haven't heard anything this good in a long time.
[video=youtube;c2f2-SELmAw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2f2-SELmAw[/video]


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Early Dylan Freewheeling and Blonde on Blonde


----------



## ashy2classy

[video=youtube;wjNxTyEZBMc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjNxTyEZBMc&list=PLJn4yNET-zVX97Spy8lz4rSwMSGMofou2[/video]


----------



## Lars

[video=youtube;bHxsjJ3BdLQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHxsjJ3BdLQ[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

[video=youtube;NQ4S9ydkMG4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ4S9ydkMG4[/video]


----------



## chinacats

Father John Misty


----------



## Drosophil

Saw them live last week, it was a blast.


----------



## limpet

Boytoy.


----------



## mille162

DamageInc said:


> [video=youtube;NQ4S9ydkMG4]




What media were you listening from? You post reminded me I had a sealed copy on vinyl, played it last nite and it was surprisingly flat sounding. Bass wasn’t a deep or as hard hitting as I remember and overall a very narrow soundstage. It reminded me of a compressed MP3 recording, just wondering if I had a bad pressing or if this version had a bad mix.


----------



## DamageInc

mille162 said:


> What media were you listening from? You post reminded me I had a sealed copy on vinyl, played it last nite and it was surprisingly flat sounding. Bass wasn’t a deep or as hard hitting as I remember and overall a very narrow soundstage. It reminded me of a compressed MP3 recording, just wondering if I had a bad pressing or if this version had a bad mix.


I have the SACD of that album. Sounds good to my ears.


----------



## childermass

Lots of Level 42 lately.


----------



## Lars




----------



## DamageInc

I know I've posted it before but it's so damn good.


----------



## mille162

Getting ready to see them live Friday, so listening to one of my favorites, Dirty Magic...just wish I could find the acoustical version on vinyl


----------



## PalmRoyale

The epitome of cool.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## ecchef




----------



## ecchef




----------



## SliceNDice

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB83AF690CA648C9C


----------



## mille162

The Metallica Hardwired tour is a bit of a detour from their normal shows and had a few interesting moments including Rob & Kirk covering Judas Priest and all 4 members doing a very different drum solo of sorts at the same time (this was my 6th time seeing them play and this drum circle thing was the most unusual performance I’ve ever seem from them...it actually started to sound like an EDM song!)


----------



## childermass




----------



## RDalman




----------



## mfishsauce

Loving the choice of music!


----------



## RDalman

Always good for the grind


----------



## playero

Roger Waters


----------



## LostHighway

Henry Threadgill


----------



## Ryndunk




----------



## PalmRoyale




----------



## mille162

A friend has a recording studio, last night over some Macallan Rare Cask Black, he played some of his original Beatles recordings (actual recorded files with each track separated). Apparently he has them under license to use in an upcoming remix for one of his artists, but for me the joy was just listening to the original. Hearing the vocal tract from McCartney by itself was the highlight as you can hear his headphone feed of the music coming through his mic when not singing and should otherwise be silent.

Also interesting to note is that although the album was reportedly recorded on a 4 track machine, there are actually 6 tracks on the original master file.


----------



## childermass

That’s pretty cool [emoji4]!

As far as I know the Beatles often used two four track machines simultaneously to record up to eight tracks. At least they did so for Sgt.Peppers.


----------



## Lars




----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Matus

For some reason I can not stop listening to Ama Macdonald’s concert from Berlin. 

But I listen to load of different stuff since I got Amazon unlimited (but am switching to Spotify). 

Those who like funk should check out WEFUNK (online or via app) - some really cool stuff.


----------



## Badgertooth

26th anniversary of this polemic piece of music


----------



## mc2442

I am not sure why this thread made me think of them, but listening to Morphine again.


----------



## childermass

Always a cool album:


----------



## Cutting_Edge

Massive amounts of VNV Nation , Dire Straits, The Cars, and Boston.
The Cars remind me of my first job as a dishwasher.


----------



## childermass

Awesome [emoji41]


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Lars




----------



## childermass

This thread is so cool. Can post lots of crazy stuff here [emoji41].

Although I really like the original composition of modest mussorgsky, I find EL&P‘s discreetly avantgardistic approach a tad more enjoyable.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## DamageInc




----------



## SeattleBen

The Mr. Robot soundtracks are on heavy rotation right now. They're shockingly good for atmospheric background music.


----------



## idemhj

DamageInc said:


>



Being a fellow Dane, I don’t know how I missede this one - awsome. I know the sister of the soprano (Denmark is a fairly small contry), but justn the sister, though...


----------



## DamageInc

idemhj said:


> Being a fellow Dane, I don’t know how I missede this one - awsome. I know the sister of the soprano (Denmark is a fairly small contry), but justn the sister, though...


They also did Blade Runner and The Godfather.


----------



## daddy yo yo

In memoriam 2009 I listened to Rage Against The Machine’s Killing In The Name Of: https://www.google.at/amp/s/amp.the...ec/20/rage-against-machine-christmas-number-1

Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## Bill13

I love Aimee Mann's Christmas CD especially her version of "God Rest You Merry Gentleman" which starts at 24 min.


----------



## limpet

All I need for it to be a Christmas record is sweet and nostalgic, so this year’s ”Quit the Curse” by Anna Burch did it for me. Indie af.


----------



## parbaked




----------



## childermass

Pink Floyd live

I have been to one of their shows back in 1994 at the age of 14. My first live concert and one of the most exciting to date.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## DamageInc




----------



## ecchef




----------



## ecchef




----------



## podzap




----------



## tongas

thinning blade beat


----------



## tongas

...refining the edge


----------



## tongas

Testing Knife..

Oh... slice, slice , slice it baby


----------



## minibatataman

On the completely other side of the musical spectrum, Lana del Rey released a couple of songs of her upcoming albums as singles. Venice B*tch and Mariners apartment complex are really, really good. MAC is probably her best song ever:

https://g.co/kgs/WEpcGT 

Embedding doesn't work for me so there's the link


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## PalmRoyale




----------



## StonedEdge




----------



## podzap




----------



## Chef Doom

I was looking for a new DAP as I am a fan of dedicated wired audio. I couldn't justify a new purchase and bought an audiophile smartphone instead.

1. DAP do not want to adopt USB-C connections which is ridiculous. 2 out of 10 do but they rarely have the form factor I am looking for.

2. The UI of all of these DAPs are clunky at best and defective at worst. I couldn't risk spending another $300+ I a device that would cause me a lack of desire to use. These companies just don't put a lot of effort into their touch screens.

So I have come over to the dark side.

#VegansAreEvil


----------



## Michi

Chef Doom said:


> So I have come over to the dark side.


So, you bought an iPod?


----------



## Chef Doom

I don't join cults. I pay full price upfront and iPods are not phones.


----------



## Michi

So what phone did you buy? Just curious which one qualifies as belonging to the Dark Side


----------



## Chef Doom

Michi said:


> So what phone did you buy? Just curious which one qualifies as belonging to the Dark Side


LG Q7. The G7 was too expensive and V30s are too hard to find. V40 was just as expensive as the G7. 

I could have justified the purchase by saying a $400 phone and a $400 DAP would come out to $800 so it isn't that bad, but I am cheap when it comes to phones.


----------



## podzap

Grateful Dead


----------



## PalmRoyale




----------



## DamageInc




----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## PalmRoyale




----------



## mille162

Some great RSD 2019 finds, hope to get first listen in to all of them before end of the weekend!


----------



## inferno

these 3.


----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

fuk yeah.





alternative of the above one in live version.


oh yeah forgot to mention, you need to play full blast for this to make sense. so do that.


----------



## inferno

this one is pretty phat too i think.but not really from the same era.


----------



## inferno

totally awesome


----------



## mille162

Just got in the mail yesterday, on my 3rd time through the album already, highly recommended if you’re a Nirvana or just alternative rock/punk fan in general


----------



## inferno

very good


----------



## inferno

really deep and brutal one


----------



## inferno

I admit that i'm mostly electronic in my taste but this sh1t really kicks ass. all acoustic.


----------



## inferno

i dont do lots of smack, but if i were, i would put this tune on, on repeat, until it quit working


----------



## inferno

listen to thuis guys. some of the most awesome, best and brutal distortion ever produced by man. with a guitar.

loop the first 30 seconds over and over!!

i think my synth can do this though. but this is not a synth and that was way back then. cred.


----------



## childermass




----------



## childermass

Even better:


----------



## inferno

like*


----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

lol


----------



## DamageInc

​


----------



## Lars




----------



## Anteater

I've been relistening to Pat the Bunny, recently. His music has probably had the most profound impact on my life course relative to anything else. It's interesting listening to his stuff in rough chronological order. Early on he was doing a lot of heroin and being a generally not great dude, and his music was very "**** you mom, drugs are cool." Eventually that starts taking its toll and his music becomes a lot more "holy **** everyone around me is dying and life is terrible." Eventually, though, he gets clean, and his music, while still often focusing on the hard parts of life, has a lot more hope in it.

Here's a sampling of that progression.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lately, yesterday and tomorrow.


----------



## ChefShramrock




----------



## Lars

Carl Kotte said:


> Lately, yesterday and tomorrow.



Iconic as they may be, I like Nicke's Hellacopters more.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lars said:


> Iconic as they may be, I like Nicke's Hellacopters more.



Yeah, you are probably not alone having that preference. But.... Entombed is just better [emoji16][emoji41]


----------



## Carl Kotte




----------



## Carl Kotte

For the Danes on the forum.


----------



## Lotmom

I Discovered BT about a year ago. Their song Antikythera Mechanism actually made me stop breathing the first time I heard it. I love that song so much. There's something about the way it mixes acoustic and electronic elements that does something nice in my brain.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Jan-Michael Vincent in Airwolf.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## M1k3




----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


>




Hahaha! This was a long time ago


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Hahaha! This was a long time ago



It wasn't that long ago!


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> It wasn't that long ago!



Denial!


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> For the Danes on the forum.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


>




Touché!


----------



## Carl Kotte

West coast fun:


----------



## Carl Kotte

EU


----------



## Matus

We are mostly listening to our 2 year old who does not want to go to bed in the evening and to our 5 year old who does not want to wake up and get dressed in the morning.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Matus said:


> We are mostly listening to our 2 year old who does not want to go to bed in the evening and to our 5 year old who does not want to wake up and get dressed in the morning.



Can you honestly swear you never listen to (or at least hear) this?


----------



## Matus

Carl Kotte said:


> Can you honestly swear you never listen to (or at least hear) this?




That one really not, but I had to listen to this one (plus a load of similar brain damaging stuff) for a week every evening in Italian camping


----------



## Carl Kotte

Matus said:


> That one really not, but I had to listen to this one (plus a load of similar brain damaging stuff) for a week every evening in Italian camping




Haha, it’s so hard convincing children they should give up their taste in music. Their taste is almost always dreadful.


----------



## Matus

Nah, we are ok. Luckily they do not require such music at home or in a car. They get a lot of ‘normal stuff’ they even appear to like


----------



## Carl Kotte

Matus said:


> Nah, we are ok. Luckily they do not require such music at home or in a car. They get a lot of ‘normal stuff’ they even appear to like



If that is so, you are a better parent than I am [emoji23]


----------



## Lars

I don't care what my parents think.


----------



## Nemo

My 8 year old watches this every day:



That damn theme song is catchy.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Something Canadian:


----------



## Carl Kotte

Something fast


----------



## mille162

Since switching to the smaller EW Fontaine’s from the full range floor standing Rosa’s (damn city living!), I was missing just the very low end...added a REL today and wow, it’s like I just added another 200w to my speakers! Currently cranking Dire Straights, Water of Love...going to through this album then onto Brothers In Arms
View attachment 58202


----------



## Paraffin

mille162 said:


> Since switching to the smaller EW Fontaine’s from the full range floor standing Rosa’s (damn city living!), I was missing just the very low end...added a REL today and wow, it’s like I just added another 200w to my speakers! Currently cranking Dire Straights, Water of Love...going to through this album then onto Brothers In Arms
> View attachment 58202



I played guitar for 40 years, so Knopfler is a hero. Lately I've gone into Irish/Scottish trad, switching to mandolin and "Irish" flute, and I don't think that's something anyone here would be interested in. But here are a couple of recent performances I can't get out of my ears. First, Hornsby from his new album:



And then a Chris Thile warmup with the Late Show band. This just knocks me out, this band is so TIGHT with a one-shot performance like this with Thile. This backup TV band knows how to cook:


----------



## Carl Kotte

Something Irish.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## mille162

Got this album today, “greatest hits” are usually rare to actually have all your favs but this album is def a must have for any J Mascis/Dinosaur Jr fan


----------



## thirsty0ne

Like me some Lord Kitchener again lately.
So northern Germany feels like the carribean... exactly!


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## KJDedge

Listening to LUCERO.....alt country rock at its best


----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

my

****ing 

god


----------



## inferno

this is how you wrench a ****ing sem!


----------



## inferno

ppg wave computer...


----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

this one is supremely good too.


----------



## inferno




----------



## minibatataman

Still my favorite. I don't like Drake's music but I love this cover.


----------



## inferno

just wish i was 15 years younger and had about a fist full off e to indulge


----------



## minibatataman

inferno said:


> just wish i was 15 years younger and had about a fist full off e to indulge



On it


----------



## inferno

then this is for you


----------



## inferno

also my first vinyl!!
got it from a dj in greece year2000 or so.
this is also for you minibatataman, you'll get so wasted off this one


----------



## minibatataman

inferno said:


> then this is for you



Oh yea


----------



## inferno

the delerium one is even better...


----------



## minibatataman

Very much so
I've been listening to a lot of synth electronic.. really into this right now.


----------



## inferno

I think these 2 are quite similar to your synth electronic one.



in this one its only 1 synth. the moslab copy of the moog system 15 (modular).


then a few other good ones. 





enjoy


----------



## Cbt

Something moody:


----------



## labor of love

Been quite a while since any song has given me chills that run up and down my spine the way this Morrissey cover of Roy Orbison does.


----------



## limpet

The 90s are back and I like it.


----------



## ecchef




----------



## PalmRoyale




----------



## Lars




----------



## jimmy_d

labor of love said:


> Been quite a while since any song has given me chills that run up and down my spine the way this Morrissey cover of Roy Orbison does.



Wow. I generally have a rule that no one should be allowed to cover Roy. The greatest voice of all time. But Morrissey actually does an incredible job! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

there is a 5:53 version of this and thats the one you want. '


----------



## inferno

lol saw stephan bodzin in oslo like 2011 at fugazi. fugazi was shut down by the authorities because there was "too much drugs there". wow who would have guessed... fugazi was open only on tuesday nights. from 24 to 05.
and it was situated between 2 apartment buildings, basically the club was in the back yard of 2 apartment buildings. and you could smoke there. whatever you wanted.... those were the days..


----------



## inferno

you guys gotta hear this ****.
original mix. then a live version. i dont know which is better. trying to replicate the sax/trombone or what it now is on my synth. just for for fun.
really bad ass tune...


----------



## inferno




----------



## Lars




----------



## podzap




----------



## inferno

this is _a very_ interesting audiobook. 4 parts. about 28h in total. well worth the time.


----------



## MrHiggins

inferno said:


> this is _a very_ interesting audiobook. 4 parts. about 28h in total. well worth the time.


Fantastic book. I dedicated a lot of my life professionally thinking about atomic bombs, and Rhodes has the beginning history nailed down with this book. Very engaging read, even for people who aren't nuclear scientists. The sequel, about the hydrogen bomb, is very good too. He has a most recent book on nuclear weapons/geopolitics, but I haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Interesting! Btw @MrHiggins what’s your occupation if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## MrHiggins

Carl Kotte said:


> Interesting! Btw @MrHiggins what’s your occupation if you don’t mind me asking?


I'm an attorney now. My background is in physics, though. Life takes some interesting turns...


----------



## Carl Kotte

MrHiggins said:


> I'm an attorney now. My background is in physics, though. Life takes some interesting turns...



Indeed! Interesting [emoji1303]


----------



## Paraffin

inferno said:


> this is _a very_ interesting audiobook. 4 parts. about 28h in total. well worth the time.




That's a terrific book. I've read it twice now, and will read it again one day. I don't think most people realize what a massive industrial effort was behind it, which only America was capable of. It's why Germany and Japan didn't make much progress on a weapon during the war, although they tried to a limited extent.

I have the sequel book on the development of the Hydrogen bomb, but it starts with a deep dive into the espionage background between the US and the Soviets, and I've never managed to get past that part. I should take another shot at it.


----------



## inferno

i have now heard the second book, the thermo-N book too (dont remeber the name of the book now though, look it up). its on youtube, 3 parts. i'd say that around 50% in then they start to get technical/interesting. before that its mostly about the spies.

but guys listen to this. wave compute 360. the first or one of the first wavetable synths. it creates totally new waveforms. and this old restored one sounds extraordinarily bad ass and beautiful imo.

this guy also builds and sell moog modular format modules (replicas) as moslab.


----------



## inferno

and then it kinda sounds like this:
and this is a monosynth that is multitracked/recorded

mother of fukking god!

you have the correct volume for listening when you feel your clothes are vibrating/flapping around. this is the correct listening volume.


----------



## Lars

I'm really into Iggy Pop's new album called "Free".
Was afraid it would be impossible to follow "Post Pop Depression", but he's gone and made a really great album again.
Highly recommend it!


----------



## inferno

shoutout to all musicians in the entire world today!

there are some lessons to be learned here for you....

this guy makes all the sounds in realtime using only one single synth (and its fukking monophonic), and the synth was made in the 60ies... yeah. and it sounds better than 99% of the crap on radio today
even when they use like 100 channels/stems/sounds of audio as they usually do for one song.


----------



## inferno

ben folds interprets dr dre......


----------



## Dendrobatez

Lately I find myself going back to 10,000 days album and the wood brothers on my car rides.


----------



## inferno

very beautiful


----------



## inferno

single best **** she has done.


----------



## inferno

when i lived in norway i think this was the phattest **** they ever managed to produce.


----------



## inferno

i showed these 2 to my buddy but he said he had better, and well maybe it is better.


----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

muddafukka! full blast on these imo. you really need to FEEL these ones.


----------



## inferno

wow after all these years its still good and banging.


----------



## inferno

original popcorn song. from original vilyl release. made on a obviously multitracked moog minimoog. this was also the first song to ever use a drum machine, or at least one of the first.
i love it, those raw electrons going through resistors and caps and transistors. todays **** is way too clean and perfect sounding. this sounds like an acoustic instrument.


i heard a recreation though. only first half is popcorn


this guy is ****ing golden though. listen to this. i sent this to my brother to play in his car. (to annoy people) hahaha best **** i heard rhis year.


----------



## inferno

hey guys you want to hear something really fukn good?

there is a long "intro" to this one, and i'd say the peak of the song happens at about 8:40 in.
one of the best songs i own on vinyl, really really badass. 
i still suggest you listen from the start otherwise the peak don't mean anything.


----------



## inferno

this is the national anthem of sweden. it should be at least.
makes me cry every time i hear it. and i'm not really into crying. usually


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## inferno

i identify with the guy in the shower at 1:39

deep ****.


house-ish ****


----------



## inferno

reminds me of oslo. thats pretty much how it sounds in oslo on the real clubs. more or less. but there is also some type of beat and bass going on.


----------



## inferno

a classic.


----------



## inferno

fuk yeah!! 
i remeber my older brother having these when i was young. he had one of the first commercially available cd players on planet earth. and he played this. 

those were the days! my oh my. made on ancient tech gear to boot.


----------



## inferno

this is some really banging ****. from 1979. i have probably posted it before. i must have.


----------



## inferno

some cool soviet music. ich bin ein russian. as kennedy said in 63. today we are all russians. 



notice the guy with the yellow guitar that dont have any strings... this is my favorite guy.


----------



## inferno

this one is kinda good. better than i rembered at least.



but this remix of it is veeeery much better imo. the "intro" is kinda 4-5 minutes long. or maybe the whole song is an intro. i dont know really. all i know is that these guys are good guys. from australia. i had some email conversations with them in around 2005 or so. good guys. they make really banging ****. everything they make.


----------



## inferno

!!


----------



## M1k3

It's that time of year


----------



## Dave Martell




----------



## Lol-x

I can't believe its been over 30 years since this song was released.


----------



## Kippington

If you like chilled out trippy sh!t, this song is so sick.
There's a weird 1 min intro.


----------



## childermass

One of the most energizing songs ever:


----------



## Dave Martell




----------



## brooksie967

After Craig at Carbonknifeco sent me the link to the newly released "circles" album that Mac Millers estate released posthumously it's all i've had on for a few days. Pretty impressive stuff.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## M1k3




----------



## DamageInc




----------



## SeattleBen

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

I've come back to this guy off and on for years. His film scores and modern ballet stuff is, in my mind, fantastic.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

this is one bad ass ****ing tune


----------



## inferno

think i'll just have to leave this here.


----------



## inferno

banging ****!


----------



## Kippington

inferno said:


>


----------



## madelinez




----------



## mille162

Any thoughts on the new GreenDay release? Not at all what I was expecting. I hear parts of ‘80’s Billy Idol with even more parts of early Beach Boys. Whole album is very pop sounding. Fiance said it sounds like it was a soundtrack to a broadway play, more so than American Idiot. I think it sounds like an ‘80’s rom-com soundtrack. Very clean, controlled, simple and the lyrics just don’t mesh with the melody. We laughed a few times at how nice a vulgar line sounded as the soft melody set a different tone. Did 2 complete album listens last nite and a few songs played a 3rd time. Overall a fan, just not what I was expecting or hoping for from GD.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Music just stopped evolving after this peak in artistic excellence:


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## inferno

sounds fairly horny to me  me gusta.


heard this on the radio today too. oldie. at about half way in the vangelis part starts, there is quite a good faking of an oboe. and i think i can do this better, since i have a much phatter synth. with 12 filters.
and i can do them is series should i want. but whats really nice is the stabs at 3:18 and forward. and i think i could take these to oblivion. could be so much phatter.

still a good tune. sounds better the shittier system you have though.


----------



## inferno

shot on film to boot! i just got a new beer from the fridge but had to stop where the air heater is shooting out just ot have a little dance to this one. closed eyes. no worries in the world. then its ****ing good.


----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno




----------



## DamageInc

If you like horns, this is worth a listen.


----------



## M1k3

Inspired by a new(ish) thread.


----------



## M1k3

GO OUT TO EAT! For real though....


----------



## inferno

2012. veeeery few tunes after this one has been phatter. very few. so yeah humanity is phucked. no news there.


----------



## inferno

very powerful masterpiece imo.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral




----------



## inferno

this one is awesome. from denmark. 100% acoustic. live.
set phazers to full blast gentlemen. i heard it on nrk radio p3. like late evening. they could not play this during the day so it was played in the club hours. and it was some of the most goddamn awsome **** i have ever heard on radio. took about a year before i could even find it on the tube. but its lovely.


----------



## inferno

are u taking your vitamins guys. i heard its especially important to down a fistful of vitamin E!
 and lets just say i have taken me enough for this one. and it a lot, lot more than one fist.
dont regret a single second.


----------



## inferno

see above!!

but this one is a bit more evil and bad ass. imo. they realy knew how to wrench the synths here.
i can play it about 1 minute until my sub amp 2x40w amp shits out....tune really starts at about 4.00.


----------



## inferno

austrian bad ass pop from 1969.


iceland!! the real vikings. well not really.... but still!.
most of the sound generation being done here is from a 100% deopfer modular. and my own modular is much much phatter.. 


yeah


----------



## M1k3

I sharpened a knife that hasn't been used since I last sharpened it...


----------



## Carl Kotte

Keyboard dancing


----------



## Michi




----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno




----------



## M1k3

"Fear"
"The mind is fear"

Hate, war and terror, murder, disaster
Rape, drugs and violence, lost in our failure
Fear is suffering, intimidate to obey
Fear is control, suffering is hell
Police enforce obedient behavior
Manufactured weapon of conformity

Fears of war and pestilence
Fear of loss and failure
Fear the hate of your enemy
Fear your god and savior
Failure
What do you fear?

("Fear")
("The mind is fear")

It is the most strategic tool used to manipulate
Intimidation to make me weak in order to obey
Strategy to manipulate, paralyze, intimidate
Righteous greed suffocates, a powerful fear campaign
Mind killing, restricting
Fear is the enemy on my path
Mind killing, restricting
Fear is the enemy on my path

Fears of war and pestilence
Fear of loss and failure
Fear the hate of your enemy
Fear your god and savior
Failure
What do you fear?

What do you fear?
Fear is your god
What do you fear?
Fear is your god


----------



## inferno

so fukn nice.


----------



## Bladerunner

inferno said:


> this one is awesome. from denmark. 100% acoustic. live.
> set phazers to full blast gentlemen. i heard it on nrk radio p3. like late evening. they could not play this during the day so it was played in the club hours. and it was some of the most goddamn awsome **** i have ever heard on radio. took about a year before i could even find it on the tube. but its lovely.



She is fabulous live!!! I have a couple of recordings I made of her using my phone. Love her


----------



## Bladerunner

Aurora, the little sprite from Norway


----------



## Bladerunner




----------



## Bladerunner




----------



## inferno

this must be the most goddamn awesome tune in the history of humanity.

i have it on vinyl since 2004 or so. i have a set from hernan cattaneo from 2004 when he plays this at the womb in tokyo. its a very good set combined with white widow 
almost everything else i have simply pales in comparison when really cranking it up.



but i have else too.


----------



## inferno

plus


----------



## LostHighway

Faretheewell to Hal Wilner and John Prine, down by covid-19

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## inferno

i see this:

" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="


----------



## inferno

i like this one. one of the deepest/saddest from back in the days. for me its one of the very saddest ones, all time.


----------



## panda

instagram djpremier live feed right now battling the rza, oh my god this made my day!!


----------



## Garner Harrison

I recently got myself a headphone audio setup consisting of, Schiit Modi/Magni and the Massdrop X Sennheiser HD-6xx. Ive been listening to everything from old rock songs to Mongolian metal  

Thinking of upgrading my AMP to a better one since apparently the HD-6xx sound changes depending on the AMP and its pretty fatiguing after a few hours but that may just be the clamp force crushing my head


----------



## Luftmensch

A while ago I stumbled upon Meute. The German/EU members of KKF are likely to know about them.

I _really_ like their concept of a "techno marching band". These are nice covers:







Hey @Garner Harrison. Check it out on your new set-up (if you are a bass-head). Those cats really like the low end - a baritone sax, a bass sax and a sousaphone (~100Hz?)!

These guys would rock in a small venue. I think it would be a visceral experience.


----------



## Garner Harrison

@Luftmensch Man! These would sound so good if these headphones had better bass cause I'm loving it even with the rolled off bass I have with these cans. 

Hearing them live would be an experience for sure!


----------



## Luftmensch

Garner Harrison said:


> @Luftmensch Man! These would sound so good if these headphones had better bass cause I'm loving it even with the rolled off bass I have with these cans.
> 
> Hearing them live would be an experience for sure!



I am glad you enjoyed it.

I am a shameless bass lover... Not so much the thumping electronic drum kind as the standing wave type. The "techno marching band" concept is a nice cross-over.

I've been holding off from appearing in your Audiophile journey thread... I would love to get some better cans - despite dreaming about upgrading my stereo set-up. Headphones are just more practical right now. I am sure my headphones are significantly more s****y than yours!


----------



## Garner Harrison

Luftmensch said:


> I am a shameless bass lover...



I recently just gave in and brought a pair of HE4xx from Drop cause I wanted top hear that planar slam. Ill make sure to give it a relisten when those arrive 

I think headphones are there to play music and if you enjoy the music who cares what you own! And you can get great sounding music for cheap these days, just look out for those bargains  

Edit: I also made that thread not to flex audio gear but just hear about how everyone enjoys the hobby, maybe I chose the wrong name since there are strong feelings attached to the "Audiophile" label.


----------



## Bill13

This was a lot of fun to listen to!


----------



## inferno

diiiig 
both tunes are completely corona free!


----------



## Bill13

One of the best songs ever written, no really listen to the lyrics. Hey it's got Emmylou Harris and Bonnie Raitt. The Waiting for Columbus version is better...


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## inferno




----------



## podzap

I'm gettin green like i'm sposed to


----------



## IsoJ

I hate spring after the winter and waiting for the summer...


----------



## Luftmensch

podzap said:


> I'm gettin green like i'm sposed to




Havent heard that for _ages_... Such a distinctive voice!



> To my thug ****** in lock down



appropriate... 



> I'm just a rich mother****** from the way



... yet 6pac apparently doesn't have money for shirts?  (... Im just jealous)


Clearly Dre liked that square/sawtooth base riff:


----------



## inferno

and now for something completely different. (and completely bad ass!)

umberto running blade and, red dawn!

set phazors to full blast!


----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno




----------



## panda

inferno said:


>



this had an amy winehouse vibe


----------



## WPerry

Ah, vulfpeck - such funky nerds.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## lotfong

cool thing to have a music thread here! Been into world music a lot lately


----------



## Ploppy Blobby

got into Fela Kuti recently


----------



## lotfong

Ploppy Blobby said:


> got into Fela Kuti recently


great stuff!!! check out his drummer solo's work !!


----------



## WPerry

^^^ you two would like this, I think. I posted a link to this video in the Audiophile thread yesterday - great performance and stupidly good recording (so much so that some in the audio industry are tired of hearing it at trade shows and in demo rooms).


----------



## panda

I love the weird azz voice of tones & i


----------



## inferno

i can't believe how good and deep this tune really is. my oh my.


----------



## inferno

i know most people dont do drugs and such.
but now is a good time to start! maybe the best of times even.

fukk yeah!


----------



## inferno

you gonna need a potent rig for this one. the intro ends at about 3min in.


----------



## inferno

this is so ****ing hard banging i cant believe it was made in 1984. almost nothing today is this banging. and i think i know the secret. there were no compressors. just analog gear straight into the mixer. (actual) dynamic range....
fhuuuuuuck me 

scotch - delerio mind


-----------

haim - falling (duke dumont)


broods - bridges


and this one, from russia with love. really banging too i might add. i dont know what club that would play this but it would be in berlin for sure.
berlin is nice. they have the baddest ass clubs. you would not believe  and you can "do" whatever you want once inside. no ****. 
and this is what makes them the best. because they have the best crowds. the _real_ party people. i was there 2 years ago and met a guy wearing only a bath robe and sunglasses on the dance floor. totally normal there. 

xenia beliayeva - music


so i was visiting one of my best friends in oslo back in 2010 or so for a week. we were out doing "everything" on tuesday night and we get home at 6 or so. and he plays me this. god damn. and its still good today.

La Roux- Quicksand (Mad Descent Alternate Southern Rmx 2)



 
Lana Del Rey - BLUE JEANS Subb-An Remix








Lana Del Rey BLUE JEANS Subb-An Remix


Lana Del Rey BLUE JEANS Subb-An Remix




www.youtube.com


----------



## inferno

some other gold i picked up in oslo back in the day. and its all still good.


----------



## inferno

getting ****ing wasted here so i'll post a prodigy series.

no good/ 3kilos/ smack my ***** up/ serial thrilla


----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars




----------



## Dendrobatez

Been listening to this Spotify playlist called southern gothic lately. There's a lot of good stuff in there, some of it gets a bit too "deliverance" but overall its dirty souther rock/country/folk musics.

Southern Gothic, a playlist by Spotify


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I’ve been crushing on Alisha Keys lately.


----------



## podzap




----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

its actually really good!


----------



## inferno

no no good for me, i dont need nobody, dont need no one, thats no good for me. 
no no good for me, i dont need nobody, dont need no one, thats no good for me.
no no good for me, i dont need nobody, dont need no one, thats no good for me.
no no good for me, i dont need nobody, dont need no one, thats no good for me.

mother of ****ing god....


----------



## inferno

you better be sitting down! got this one on vinyl.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## panda

this is a really good vinyl rip


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> this is a really good vinyl rip



That's what sea said.



























What?


----------



## rickbern

Fifty years old, not a bad ballad for these times


----------



## DamageInc

I want to learn this on drums.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## inferno

repost most likely but its very dreamy and nice.


----------



## inferno

and here we have the origin of all current electronic music


----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

fuk yeah


----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

some prog house. my main field since the early 2000's


----------



## inferno

ok i have 2 tunes that reminds me of vikings. i used to live in norway for many years. so this feels very natural somehow.


----------



## inferno

some banging ****, really beefy this one.



from da fukn soviet union!


------------


what about some swedish ****?? its the international bike day today...





 i'd hit it.


----------



## inferno

i saved some good stuff! shes norwegian. i can tell the difference. they age better for once.



denmark. my oh fukn my!



denmark again, wow.



dont know how to top this really but i'll try anyway. 



 

and its bedtime! and i have to work tomorrow, but i'm drunk. so maybe, just maybe. i'll call in sick. 
sounds pretty nice right now at least.


----------



## corygrapher

mamamoo


----------



## Nemo

Not really what I expected to happen.


----------



## Lars




----------



## inferno

getting fukn wasted but it feels good.


----------



## inferno

wow this was really good in like 2002, when chemically fueled.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Got decent headphones Philips Fidelio L2

To start them off laying in bed in the dark three early Dylan CD. Freewheeling 1963 album that put him that put him on the map, Times they are a changing 1964, Highway 61. Appreciated how Dylan could play guitar when by himself. Some great songs on those early albums.

Later when he went electric he had many great guitar players like Roger McGuinn & Mark Knopfler.


----------



## inferno

an 11 minute banger. one of the best ever. from the early 2000's

the intro or "buildup" on this tune is about 5:30


----------



## inferno

found another from positiva. one of my own classics on vinyl.



then i found a james holden mix of it. that i never heard. (and now my amp starts to smell like burnt transistors)

but in reality there is only one bad ass holden tune. and you should really download it in mp3 320 or uncompressed.
that echoed "ping" sound is so much better then. or maybe you already have it on wax and know what its all about.


----------



## inferno




----------



## Marcelo Amaral




----------



## inferno

i remember dad having the organist playing this one on moms funeral.

and it does quite well on church organs.


----------



## corygrapher

GAGA & BP all day long


----------



## M1k3

Great lyrics


----------



## inferno

so guys today the second or third or maybe fourth "palme commission" revealed their findings. and thereby closed the palme murder case.... from 1986.

olof palme was the prime minister of sweden in the mid 80ies. and he got shot down in the streets. and today we all found out (officially) the "skandiamannen" did it. and the skandiaman was a 52 year old random insurance salesman that happened to be working in the skandia insurance building at the time of the murder. its very similar to the kennedy/oswald case. "lone crazed gunman" right. but the skandiaman was just a mythomaniac and wanted his 15 minutes of fame (and he got it). i listened to the press meeting it got more and more unlikely by the minute when they tried to fit this guy into the story. and at about 1,5h it became so unlikely it became truth. just like in iraq.

but in reality it was decieded from the top that palme "had to go" and it got arranged. he got capped for a reason. probably a good reason no one will ever know of. so why keep digging. 

so for this very special day. i want to play some very swedish tunes, in actual swedish. to celebrate that "they really got the killer" at last. even though he has been dead for 20 years. but hey who's counting years right.

so lets play some high culture from that time. lets celebrate this mock **** finding once and for all.

(these are the most ****ed songs ever made in sweden, politically and i guess realistically to, they are just a reflection of society from that time.)

kjell höglund - genesarets sjö


imperiet - du ska va president (guess what this one means)


nationalteatern - kolla kolla


nationalteatern - barn av vår tid 


imperiet - var e vargen


ebba grön - staten och kapitalet. 
Staten & kapitalet


----------



## ecchef

This song has been stuck in my head for days, so thought I’d find a chill version.


----------



## ecchef




----------



## M1k3




----------



## M1k3

Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## Nemo

M1k3 said:


>



BHG have such tongue in cheek lyrics.


----------



## Nemo

I was looking for Japanese Powder Steel but somehow ended up with Japanese Power Metal.

These ladies got skills and the drummer's doin' work.


----------



## Barashka

I'm usually looping skyrim soundtrack, ... because it's really easy to work to it.

However, I finally got to my list of to listen, right now going through "the epic playlist" from reddit:








Holy Shit - An Incredibly Epic Playlist | Music Scores and Soundtracks | Position Music Collab


Holy **** - An Incredibly Epic Playlist | Music Scores and Soundtracks | Position Music Collab · Playlist · 819 songs · 48.5K likes




open.spotify.com


----------



## Nemo

Barashka said:


> I'm usually looping skyrim soundtrack, ... because it's really easy to work to it.
> 
> However, I finally got to my list of to listen, right now going through "the epic playlist" from reddit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shit - An Incredibly Epic Playlist | Music Scores and Soundtracks | Position Music Collab
> 
> 
> Holy **** - An Incredibly Epic Playlist | Music Scores and Soundtracks | Position Music Collab · Playlist · 819 songs · 48.5K likes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open.spotify.com


I'm guessing that you like epic, cinematic music?


----------



## Barashka

Nemo said:


> I'm guessing that you like epic, cinematic music?


I have a relatively wide range but definitely rolling through preferences/themes with time.


----------



## Dave Kinogie




----------



## DamageInc




----------



## inferno

i had to postpone my vacation because of the corona ****. 
wanted to go down to the dam and getting fukking wasted but hey the town is closed down, gonna go down in septemeber though. 
its gonna kick ass. i'll make sure. worst case scenario i'm going to berlin, but lets hope not.

so i'm listening to old **** that i have most likely posted before, still god **** though. holding out!! only 2 months left.


----------



## inferno

**** yeah


----------



## DamageInc

Listing to this again. Beautiful remembrance concert.


----------



## Nemo

Pretty epic and kinda cinematic:


----------



## Tim Rowland

Been back on a progressive metal kick recently.


----------



## Bear

Just kicking back


----------



## Kippington

Two really chill songs from an incredible album:


----------



## IsoJ




----------



## M1k3

Dedication for a special someone


----------



## M1k3




----------



## juice

OK, I wasn't really listening to this, but the original reminded me of it...


----------



## inferno

this one is for kip!
cool and deadly!!!!



----------



vive la france




this is whay i even got into hardware synths!!


some chill deep house
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiAyUHKIwi0

more chill but not house 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exZ3-cYIz4I


----------



## inferno

there is a limit of how many vids youi can post in one post so here is part 2.

this is just sweet


heard this one in olso in like 2011 or so in the basement of john doe. 


i have this one on vinyl!


some banging ****!!


more banging ****


and then finally my fav swedish song, all time.  and its bedtime.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7wkDToHoh0


----------



## parbaked

So much talent in Lake Street Drive...


----------



## inferno

guess i'm getting pretty loaded today 
but this is whats on the menu. it is what it is 

they had better synths back then...


----------



## juice




----------



## Marcelo Amaral




----------



## Kippington

Marcelo Amaral said:


>



Nice! Reminds me a lot of...


----------



## Kippington




----------



## juice

I think I'm missing the requisite Acid chill to fully appreciate them, Jules


----------



## msk




----------



## Kippington

juice said:


> I think I'm missing the requisite Acid chill to fully appreciate them, Jules


Nah I just like chilled-out music


----------



## msk

Marcelo Amaral said:


>



You might dig this:



No vocals on this live version, but I think there's some on the studio version. (Album is _Concert in the Garden_)


----------



## msk

Kippington said:


> Nah I just like chilled-out music



This may be the most chilled-out music I got. Fun fact: Also from Melbourne.


----------



## juice

HIATUS KAIYOTE IS THE CHILLED MANDRILL


----------



## msk

juice said:


> HIATUS KAIYOTE IS THE CHILLED MANDRILL







Just tryna vibe at Starbucks with a soy latte.


----------



## Kippington

msk said:


> This may be the most chilled-out music I got. Fun fact: Also from Melbourne.



It's actually too edgy for me lol.


----------



## msk

Kippington said:


> It's actually too edgy for me lol.



THE MAN NEEDS MORE CHILL

I see now. haha this might be closer actually. The acoustic drums might still be a little too direct though and put it over the top.


----------



## juice

I'm thinking Jules might need a track that's just a bit of astrostatic noise to be the right level


----------



## msk

juice said:


> I'm thinking Jules might need a track that's just a bit of astrostatic noise to be the right level


I actually used the app Noisli for this in college. Blast that through some noise-cancelling headphones and go to town on some lab reports.


----------



## Kippington

msk said:


> THE MAN NEEDS MORE CHILL
> 
> I see now. haha this might be closer actually. The acoustic drums might still be a little too direct though and put it over the top.



Very nice!


----------



## juice

msk said:


> I actually used the app Noisli for this in college. Blast that through some noise-cancelling headphones and go to town on some lab reports.


It's weird how that helps, innit? Especially for me, I hate cafés and so on (people, ya know? and the smell of coffee, especially here in Melbourne) yet it does.

But then - and this is TRULY weird, because I'm hair metal boy - I moved on to a Canadian DJ I found, DJ Bolivia (Jonathan Clark). He had a house, tech-house, and techno radio show every couple of weeks in Nova Scotia - *Subterranean Homesick Grooves* - and through the magic of the internet I found him and his back catalog, and I've downloaded all 363 of the hour-long shows, and all his other stuff, and I found them to be awesome when my head was clear enough to study. My usual music was no good as it kept distracting me because I know it so well, so this was nothing I'd ever heard before, and it had a solid beat that helps me focus.

Nothing but weirdness, really, given my usual music consumption, but it really worked for helping me study. Silence is NOT an option, the noise in my head needs to be drowned out.


----------



## msk

juice said:


> It's weird how that helps, innit? Especially for me, I hate cafés and so on (people, ya know? and the smell of coffee, especially here in Melbourne) yet it does.
> 
> But then - and this is TRULY weird, because I'm hair metal boy - I moved on to a Canadian DJ I found, DJ Bolivia (Jonathan Clark). He had a house, tech-house, and techno radio show every couple of weeks in Nova Scotia - *Subterranean Homesick Grooves* - and through the magic of the internet I found him and his back catalog, and I've downloaded all 363 of the hour-long shows, and all his other stuff, and I found them to be awesome when my head was clear enough to study. My usual music was no good as it kept distracting me because I know it so well, so this was nothing I'd ever heard before, and it had a solid beat that helps me focus.
> 
> Nothing but weirdness, really, given my usual music consumption, but it really worked for helping me study. Silence is NOT an option, the noise in my head needs to be drowned out.


I feel you on the cafés - If you want to ensure I get absolutely nothing done, surround me with other people.

Man that's great you found something that worked for you! I checked out some of his stuff - seems like it'd work great if you don't tend to get caught up in the beats too much. 

This was always such an interesting phenomenon for me and I'm glad I'm not the only one who experienced it. Everyone I know can just listen to their normal tunes and work right along. For me, listening to anything with lyrics often results in me accidentally typing some of them out at some point. I'm a professional saxophonist, so I also start automatically transcribing anything with even remotely interesting melodic or harmonic content. "Background music" just doesn't exist to my brain.

Fortunately, silence works great for me, although absolute silence is hard to come by. When necessary, that's when the Noisli app came into the picture. Eventually though I settled on a strange schedule to take advantage of the late night solitude:

Morning class -> long afternoon nap -> study till early morning -> long nap -> repeat

It sucked I hated it.


----------



## msk

Kippington said:


> Very nice!



Very nice he says, begging me to stop sending him YouTube links. 

I actually dig this a lot. Will add to my scenic roadtrip playlist


----------



## Kippington

msk said:


> Very nice he says, begging me to stop sending him YouTube links.
> 
> I actually dig this a lot. Will add to my scenic roadtrip playlist


Yeah HOME is doing something right. That song has 68 million views on YouTube and someone even created a breakdown video with some BS explanation of how the song works so well, and got 2 million more views.
You'll probably like this one too, same artist.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

Kippington said:


> Nice! Reminds me a lot of...




I love Joao Gilberto and Astrud's voices.
He has a very precise, toned-down way of singing and he's reputed to have invented the Bossa Nova beat on guitar.
Marisa Monte's interpretation is a Samba from Paulinho da Viola.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

msk said:


> You might dig this:
> 
> 
> 
> No vocals on this live version, but I think there's some on the studio version. (Album is _Concert in the Garden_)




Nice!


----------



## msk

Kippington said:


> Yeah HOME is doing something right. That song has 68 million views on YouTube and someone even created a breakdown video with some BS explanation of how the song works so well, and got 2 million more views.
> You'll probably like this one too, same artist.



Yeah, that one is cool too. Very much in the same style.

Just watched that explanation video you mentioned, enjoyed it as well. This is like a well-done presentation of what I had to do in some classical theory courses. haha if you find any of that stuff interesting, Adam Neely does some great videos (that are also much more meme-filled).


----------



## Kippington

Mix two amazing songs in their own right, _*"*__*Dave Brubeck - Take Five"*_ and _*"T*__*he Stranglers - Golden Brown"*_ and this is what you get:


----------



## juice

Kippington said:


> Mix two amazing songs in their own right, _*"*__*Dave Brubeck - Take Five"*_ and _*"T*__*he Stranglers - Golden Brown"*_ and this is what you get:


Man, that redefines "seamless," doesn't it? Amazing.


----------



## juice

msk said:


> I feel you on the cafés - If you want to ensure I get absolutely nothing done, surround me with other people.


Yeah, people suck 



msk said:


> Man that's great you found something that worked for you! I checked out some of his stuff - seems like it'd work great if you don't tend to get caught up in the beats too much.


If I know the song, I get lost in it. If I don't, I'm fine.



msk said:


> "Background music" just doesn't exist to my brain.


Me either, if I know the song.



msk said:


> Fortunately, silence works great for me, although absolute silence is hard to come by.


Yeah, especially around here (inner city). Really hoping we can get this rural move done.



msk said:


> It sucked I hated it.


Man, I can see why...


----------



## inferno

some really banging clubby ****. from the golden days.
when a tune is 9 minutes long, guess what that really means.. 
there is good **** in the middle.





this one i have on vinyl!!


----------



## inferno

a few more.

my oh my...


----------



## Kippington

This one dude playing a guitar live...


----------



## juice

@sododgy


----------



## Carl Kotte

He’s sooooooooo cute.


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> He’s sooooooooo cute.


Given the vast amounts of Nordic Hair Metal that exists, you pick THAT song? C'mon BL, man...


----------



## Carl Kotte

juice said:


> Given the vast amounts of Nordic Hair Metal that exists, you pick THAT song? C'mon BL, man...


Only the best!


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> Given the vast amounts of Nordic Hair Metal that exists, you pick THAT song? C'mon BL, man...


----------



## Carl Kotte

Another thing @juice I want to take issue with your misleading use of ’Nordic Metal’. When it comes to metal only Sweden has produced anything of great value. The only exception is Mercyful fate, from Denmark. The rest is so bad it’s not even funny to joke about. Like Phil Collins.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Another thing @juice I want to take issue with your misleading use of ’Nordic Metal’. When it comes to metal only Sweden has produced anything of great value. The only exception is Mercyful fate, from Denmark. The rest is so bad it’s not even funny to joke about. Like Phil Collins.


Mercyful fate AND Volbeat.. otherwise correct.


----------



## juice




----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


>



My kids started laughing hysterically when I put this on. Not sure what that means.


----------



## M1k3

Some more jams from downunder


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Mercyful fate AND Volbeat.. otherwise correct.


I’m not familiar with Volbeat. I’ll take that under consideration.


----------



## Carl Kotte

juice said:


>


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> Some more jams from downunder


Easily in the best handful of guitarists we've produced. Extraordinary. (Just discovered today that my second-favourite guitarist, Dann Huff, is Urban's longtime producer. No surprises there.)


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> Easily in the best handful of guitarists we've produced. Extraordinary. (Just discovered today that my second-favourite guitarist, Dann Huff, is Urban's longtime producer. No surprises there.)


----------



## juice

I do like it when you hear a song, and think "that sounds like <guitarist>" and you do a search and it turns out to be that guitarist 

I did that earlier this afternoon with the above track: "That sounds like Michael Landau!" Look it up, sure enough...

(I've got another example like this from years ago (at least as good, no really), but I'll keep that in abeyance, let the suspense build...)


----------



## Carl Kotte

We all know there’s great Australian music.


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> We all know there’s great Australian music.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Some more jams from downunder



This made me feel very old and alienated. It’s like trying to listen to arena house. I know I know, Sweden is responsible for arena house. I’m deeply sorry.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@juice The Go-betweens are good, or were good (bless his soul), really great music with attitude.


----------



## Kippington

juice said:


>



Hah reminds me of this:



For the non-Aussies, it was our nation wide news theme from 1985 to 2005. Remixed


----------



## juice

Kippington said:


> Hah reminds me of this:


GOLD!


----------



## Carl Kotte




----------



## juice

Because I had the "Sweep the Leg" URL in my clipboard, just sent it to a mate who replies: "Hahaha the family is gonna watch KK tonight"

The world is a weird place.


----------



## juice

BL, that track is a bit ... beige, isn't it? A bit samey?


----------



## Nemo

M1k3 said:


>



Love me a bit of Nirvana in Pyjamas.


----------



## Nemo

Surprising mix of genres and pretty impressive vocals


----------



## Carl Kotte

juice said:


> BL, that track is a bit ... beige, isn't it? A bit samey?


----------



## inferno

so beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## Twigg

Lots of NOFX, Pennywise, etc. and some other random stuff sampled below. This top one is for all you OZ members.

<iframe width="964" height="723" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="1189" height="669" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="1189" height="669" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="1189" height="669" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## juice

Twigg said:


> This top one is for all you OZ members.


He's persona-non-grata these days, though 

Just thought I should point that out


----------



## jacko9

Here's group that has a great beat and a tune that just sticks with you: The Dead South with "In hell I'll Be In Good Company"


----------



## MarcelNL

big problem is that my audio stuff is still in the previous house....so I will join with it this Friday for a last listening session in that setup


----------



## M1k3




----------



## juice

And check the credits 

This is for you, Beige Lion


----------



## M1k3




----------



## M1k3

@labor of love @juice @Southpaw


----------



## M1k3




----------



## naader




----------



## M1k3




----------



## juice

Is that Michael Stipe at the back in that top one?


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> Is that Michael Stipe at the back in that top one?


Wouldn't be surprised if it's actually him and not a representation of him.


----------



## Colin

Spotify Playlist
If I need a pick-me-up, this is my go to playlist.

Spotify Playlist
This is for relaxing and sleeping.

Spotify playlist
80s Rock


----------



## M1k3

Here's my "pick me up". I'm not the creator.


----------



## Southpaw

M1k3 said:


> @labor of love @juice @Southpaw



Lol based on one of my top three treehouse of horror shorts


----------



## Kippington

M1k3 said:


> Here's my "pick me up". I'm not the creator.


*"Songs that make white people turnt"*
It better have...
- Looks for _"The Killers - Mr. Brightside"_
Yep. The white person anthem.



naader said:


>



Hell yeah, not enough classical in here!
One of my favs, a short clip from one of the hardest piano pieces to play in the world. I've skipped the intro in the link. So depressingly Russian...


----------



## naader

Kippington said:


> *"Songs that make white people turnt"*
> It better have...
> - Looks for _"The Killers - Mr. Brightside"_
> Yep. The white person anthem.
> 
> 
> Hell yeah, not enough classical in here!
> One of my favs, a short clip from one of the hardest piano pieces to play in the world. I've skipped the intro in the link. So depressingly Russian...



I think maintaining tempo in Chopin's winter wind etude is the most grueling thing I have ever experienced. I haven't played that piece but it sounds like a different kind of hard. Rachmaninoff was a genius.


----------



## juice

This dude is an Israeli software engineer with 1.2mill YT subscribers. This might not be the only thing from him I post in coming weeks. He's like the beige lion of YT guitarists.


----------



## MarcelNL

A few years ago I saw him live, over the years I have seen quite some famous classical performers at the Concertgebouw Amsterdam but this was phenomenal! Volodos performing in the town I live in, NOT Amsterdam is incredible enough, the performance he gave was out of this world (here playing some Liszt as example, he also does Rachmaninoff and others of course, all in a spectular way that makes it sound sooo easy, most of his stuff gets wiped from YT and he only does 30 or so concerts a year) 



and now for something completely different ;-)


----------



## damiano

Been listening to some more 90s music lately, especially Everything but the girl. Tracey Thorn has such an incredible, timeless voice. Anyway, radio Kiss Kiss (Italy) is still on most of the day  It’s a new era of italo pop!


----------



## Nemo

juice said:


> This dude is an Israeli software engineer with 1.2mill YT subscribers. This might not be the only thing from him I post in coming weeks. He's like the beige lion of YT guitarists.



Frog Leap do some decent metal covers:


----------



## juice

Nemo said:


> Frog Leap do some decent metal covers:


I just can't stand Leo, for some reason :-(


----------



## M1k3




----------



## MarcelNL

Last Friday I had my farewell listening session in the old setup with the speakers installed in a wall having an unlimited baffle.
one of more recent favorites:



an older one:


a very old one ;-) written for Rostro, go figure;


----------



## Kippington

Wahnamhong said:


> *Tracey Thorn*


----------



## Kippington

This is probably one of the sexiest songs ever made. Dat bass line in the chorus...


----------



## RDalman

My shop playlist








Robins verkstad


Robins verkstad · Playlist · 56 songs · 3 likes




open.spotify.com


----------



## M1k3




----------



## juice




----------



## damiano

Another great song out of Italy


----------



## juice

I like the Kodachrome grading


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> Kai-san


----------



## damiano

The recent best selling song in France, but then remixed by a bunch of Italians.  Don't you love being European.. I feel like I'm driving around Vele di Scampia in a Gomorra episode!


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## damiano

Did I mention I used to be a dj and love all kinds of music? This summer I discovered a beautiful 80s album by The Cocteau Twins: Victorialand. I had always known and liked their best selling album Heaven and Las Vegas but apart from a few songs I couldn’t listen to the whole album in one go. Victorialand is different.


----------



## MarcelNL

Listening to the Breitstrahlgruppen alone is no fun, much like Thai food without chili's, knives without an edge, etc.
I need to build some bafffles for them in the new place...which does not provide enough room for anything worthwile so I am going to try the Bionor design  #s**** livingspace #decentsoundrules.




__





Klangfilm Bionor or Euronor. Or maybe one of the Eurodyn models. - jusbe - High Efficiency Speaker Asylum


Klangfilm Bionor or Euronor. Or maybe one of the Eurodyn models. - jusbe - High Efficiency Speaker Asylum



www.audioasylum.com


----------



## MarcelNL

this about the only stuff that works wo a baffle;


----------



## damiano

MarcelNL said:


> this about the only stuff that works wo a baffle;



Love Puccini, though not necessarily a Callas fan but instead Renata Tebaldi. Check out her performance with Bergonzi. Curious to know how you find her.


----------



## juice

This is unreal. Such a great version. (Great song helps, but the rendition is killer.)


----------



## MarcelNL

I like Tebaldi, but more so in a combination with Jussi Björling then with Bergonzi. I don't know what it is exactly is what makes Callas so more moving, is it the effortlesness, the reach, the diction, the passion, force , or the combination of it all. I'm a fan, not of all her work though.

On a second note; I think Tebaldi is a bit too much of a 'well schooled voice' for me, very technically correct and a beautiful sound, it's that little extra pezzazz, that emotion from inside coming through I'm probably missing.


----------



## Nemo

This opened my eyes a bit



Edit: reposted a version with a bit less of a language warning.

Having done that, if you can cope with a bit of language (not much, really), the Melbourne Comedy Show version is definitely funnier.


----------



## juice

Nemo said:


> This opened my eyes a bit


Yeah, that's awesome


----------



## damiano

Talking about Cutting Crew and timeless 80s classics.. So, as I listen a lot to this Italian hit radio usually they have around 20% of their songs being classics. It’s funny because I often hear well known songs but never really thought of them as stone cold classics but here they are sounding absolutely timeless and still ‘modern’ amongst todays pop songs. Prime example here:


----------



## DrEriksson

I recently stumbled upon Polyphia and “New Levels New Devils” has been running hard on the job. Like to have instrumental, as vocals interfere with my writing and reading. A few Buckethead pikes have also been on repeat (links below).

Otherwise, best at the moment: Mastodon - Cold Dark Place LP.


----------



## DrEriksson

DamageInc said:


>




Nick > Recommended album =)


----------



## juice

Wahnamhong said:


> sounding absolutely timeless and still ‘modern’ amongst todays pop songs.


Pristine production


----------



## M1k3

@Carl Kotte you're theme song. A.K.A. fixing a TF


----------



## Nemo

My guitar teacher is teaching me power chords so got me playing a bit o' Nirvana


----------



## Nemo

So of course, I had to watch the Weird Al version:


----------



## juice

Nemo said:


> So of course, I had to watch the Weird Al version:


As ever, the Weird Al version is the superior version


----------



## sododgy

Parquet Courts, Idles, and Sleaford Mods have stayed in constant rotation for a good chunk of time now. 





Scary Pockets doing funk covers of everything from pop to punk has been a real joy, but the Black Hole Sun they just released is really stellar


----------



## Lars




----------



## DamageInc

DrEriksson said:


> Nick > Recommended album =)



I think I've heard that before. Shame James can't sing anymore, and Lars and Kirk forgot how to play their instruments.


----------



## Lars

Lars never really learned.


----------



## DamageInc

Lars said:


> Lars never really learned.


Yeah but he could at least play fast and loud in the 80's and early 90's. Now he can't even do that.


----------



## M1k3

DamageInc said:


> Yeah but he could at least play fast and loud in the 80's and early 90's. Now he can't even do that.


He's not nervous and drunk anymore.


----------



## juice

And Kirk has/had some sort of degenerative nerve disease, IIRC.


----------



## Goorackerelite

mmm dreamy lofi study beats on spotify. Great music to sharpen knives to


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu




----------



## DrEriksson

DamageInc said:


> I think I've heard that before. Shame James can't sing anymore, and Lars and Kirk forgot how to play their instruments.



I actually think that James has done some great performances recently, but he's not consistent. However, as a Metallica fan myself, I know that it's a battle of "who started disliking them first". I draw the line at No life 'til Leather. Everything after that is just them selling out. ;-)


----------



## M1k3

DrEriksson said:


> I actually think that James has done some great performances recently, but he's not consistent. However, as a Metallica fan myself, I know that it's a battle of "who started disliking them first". I draw the line at No life 'til Leather. Everything after that is just them selling out. ;-)


#Alcoholica


----------



## MarcelNL

my interest in hard rock/metal was never high, I like some Rammstein songs but that is it...this is a Nina Hagen cover of their Seemann;


saw her live quite often in her days with Brood, brilliant powerful stuff!


----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

groovy!


----------



## martinezz

I have just found that speedmetal is a thing. I have listened to punk for many years, lately listened to lot thrashmetal like 80s Metallica, which is really great but I think I will like speedmetal even more.


----------



## M1k3

martinezz said:


> I have just found that speedmetal is a thing. I have listened to punk for many years, lately listened to lot thrashmetal like 80s Metallica, which is really great but I think I will like speedmetal even more.


Do you like DRI?


----------



## Lars

I once recorded a demo for a black metal band. By far the fastest drum patterns I ever heard.


----------



## juice

"Look how fast my kick drum patterns are!"

"Your song is arse, though"

"Look how fast my kick drum patterns are!"


----------



## Lars

juice said:


> "Look how fast my kick drum patterns are!"
> 
> "Your song is arse, though"
> 
> "Look how fast my kick drum patterns are!"


Well, that demo got them a record deal so go figure..


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> "Look how fast my kick drum patterns are!"
> 
> "Your song is arse, though"
> 
> "Look how fast my kick drum patterns are!"


----------



## juice

Oh sure, it fits the target market, not denying that. But it's like being an athlete pretending to do art.


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> Oh sure, it fits the target market, not denying that. But it's like being an athlete pretending to do art.


Surprised you're not more pro The Berzerker. They're your fellow countrymen and drum machine of unknown origin to me.


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> Surprised you're not more pro The Berzerker. They're your fellow countrymen and drum machine of unknown origin to me.


Honestly, I like or don't like stuff based on whether I like it or don't like it, not where it came from. Nationalism is for chumps. Also, the drum machine is certainly foreign


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> Honestly, I like or don't like stuff based on whether I like it or don't like it, not where it came from. Nationalism is for chumps. Also, the drum machine is certainly foreign


I wasn't fan of Silverchair either.


----------



## Kippington

I have to admit, bluegrass is a guilty pleasure of mine


----------



## juice

Kippington said:


> bluegrass is a guilty pleasure of mine


Good bluegrass is killer. Dolly Parton has the best voice in the world (I saw her last time she came to Melbourne, and she was outstanding).


----------



## AT5760

Kippington said:


> I have to admit, bluegrass is a guilty pleasure of mine



If you want to branch out slightly from bluegrass and try some newer stuff, check out The Carolina Chocolate Drops, The Wailin' Jennys, The Steeldrivers (both pre- and post- Chris Stapleton), or Tyler Childers. None of them are Flatt & Scruggs or Ralph Stanley, but all put out some great music.


----------



## Lars

No joke, I once played guitar in a Dolly Parton cover band.


----------



## Lars

juice said:


> I saw her last time she came to Melbourne, and she was outstanding.


That is a big one off the bucket list ✔


----------



## juice

Lars said:


> That is a big one off the bucket list


You're not wrong. She was awesome, her band was awesome, overall it was pretty awesome


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## RockyBasel

So, I went to the Rhône Alps in France for the weekend - attended a small dinner party with a group of French friends overlooking a lake. Amazing small batch cheeses with local biodynamic wine. They played this bluesy, Mali blind couple song. Je Pense A toi by amadou and Mariam while we laughed, drank wine, and ate good food

We drove there, 3.5 hours,


----------



## MarcelNL

some Dj Krush:


----------



## RockyBasel

MarcelNL said:


> some Dj Krush:



My favorite CD - I had a friend get me this CD from Japan last month so I can listen to it -especially when driving. Spotify does not have it, neither I tunes - I discovered a while back, buts still good today as it was back then

It’s an awesome CD!!!!


----------



## MarcelNL

He made plenty great CDs! probably in my top 10 list of 'modern music', together with Em:t


----------



## M1k3

Dedicated to Kosuke-san


----------



## KJDedge

Looking for some recommendations for Alt-Country bands..
ones I like are Drive by Truckers...Whisky Meyers... Tournpike troubadours...Cody Jinks..among many others....name some you guys love...


----------



## juice

KJDedge said:


> Looking for some recommendations for Alt-Country bands..


----------



## inferno

mother of ****ing god.


----------



## juice

New Weird Al!


----------



## TheNewMexican

Van Morrison (These are the days) and Robin Trower (I want to take you with me).

It's mellowing me out as the weekend comes to a close............


----------



## sododgy

KJDedge said:


> Looking for some recommendations for Alt-Country bands..
> ones I like are Drive by Truckers...Whisky Meyers... Tournpike troubadours...Cody Jinks..among many others....name some you guys love...



The Devil Makes Three, Lucero, Todd Snider, Old 97's, Uncle Tupelo, Son Volt, Old Crow Medicine Show, Hank 3, Colter Wall, Tyler Childers, Hayes Carll, Steve Earle, Justin Townes Earle, The Bottle Rockets, Lost Dog Street Band, etc. I tend to love anything where outlaw country, bluegrass, Americana, folk, and punk have a chance of crossing on a venn diagram.


----------



## juice

Favourite piece of Van Halen ever


----------



## RockyBasel

Great song - great way to remember Eddie RIP


----------



## RockyBasel

Strangely, I have been listening to this band - they were darn good live back in the day


----------



## RockyBasel

I had lunch in montreux, a couple of weeks ago - saw Freddie Mercury statue there, and this song was inspired and composed While DP was in Monteeux


----------



## MarcelNL

and something else, one of the earliest palatable stereo recording I know of, on a magnetophon in 1944...how come they screw up so many recordings nowadays



O and let's not forget the determination of orchester and public to keep playing while flak is shooting...


----------



## gregfisk

juice said:


> This is unreal. Such a great version. (Great song helps, but the rendition is killer.)



Thanks for this Juice! What a great performance!


----------



## juice

gregfisk said:


> Thanks for this Juice! What a great performance!


This song has fascinated me forever, and this version is just killer. I just love the way the guitar is used across this track, it's so different and all-encompassing. Nothing else like it. And the playing is impressive in its own right, not just because it's unusual. The dynamic control and the drive control is amazingly good.


----------



## juice

RockyBasel said:


> Great song - great way to remember Eddie RIP


This is easily my fav track off the album, and I've listened to it thousands of times since buying the album not long after release. I'm a huge Sammy fan, and this just works so well, just great live rock'n'roll. I love live so much.

Although, the Wikipedia entry on that point is REALLY interesting


----------



## FishmanDE

If you're on social media, then you're all listening to Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MarcelNL

nah, no social media for me so I'm listening to this:


----------



## RockyBasel

Listening to some mellow music after a long week -


----------



## inferno




----------



## RockyBasel

inferno said:


>



Really good mellow song - thanks fornsharing


----------



## M1k3




----------



## JDA_NC

I have been really enjoying these two concerts lately:


----------



## DrEriksson

If you haven’t listened to it, Yellow & Green by Baroness is a killer album. 









Yellow & Green av Baroness


Album · 2012 · 18 låtar




music.apple.com


----------



## RockyBasel

JDA_NC said:


> I have been really enjoying these two concerts lately:




Love knhruanbin - calf in the winter is one of their best - check it out


----------



## Kippington

MarcelNL said:


> nah, no social media for me so I'm listening to this:



Apparat is one of my fav male vocalists, and I love the group of artists he's involved with that work with each other to make kickass music!







That 1944 recording was haunting as heck BTW.


----------



## MarcelNL

Moderat is also on my fave list! Trentemöller too;


----------



## gregfisk

JDA_NC said:


> I have been really enjoying these two concerts lately:



Tame impala is a great band, really enjoy their style of music -sorry, grabbed the wrong post


----------



## inferno




----------



## martinezz

M1k3 said:


> Do you like DRI?


Never heard of them, but it sounds interesting, Im gonna give it a try.


----------



## juice

This an absolutely classic song, and this is a terrific cover.


----------



## Lars

I never rebought all my Dire Straights albums when I ditched vinyl years ago, so decided to pick up the boxset they just put out..


----------



## M1k3

This an absolutely classic song, and this is a terrible cover.


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> This an absolutely classic song, and this is a terrible cover.


Spot on!


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> This an absolutely classic song, and this is a terrible cover.



Ackschually


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Ackschually


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## juice

Weird Al is a genius, and so is this video


----------



## MarcelNL

as of today I listen to nothing, the Klangfilm Bionor (Trionor rather) build has started....


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## MarcelNL

The beast is ready, well the concept is, initial impression after finding the mono button on the amp: WOW
seamless integration of the full bandwidth with effortless punchy low end and very natural mids.
So for now I'll be listening to everything I already listened to, and some more


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> The beast is ready, well the concept is, initial impression after finding the mono button on the amp: WOW
> seamless integration of the full bandwidth with effortless punchy low end and very natural mids.
> So for now I'll be listening to everything I already listened to, and some more
> 
> View attachment 99261


----------



## gregfisk

MarcelNL said:


> The beast is ready, well the concept is, initial impression after finding the mono button on the amp: WOW
> seamless integration of the full bandwidth with effortless punchy low end and very natural mids.
> So for now I'll be listening to everything I already listened to, and some more
> 
> View attachment 99261


What is the material in front of the speakers, foam?


----------



## MarcelNL

in front of the speaker on the lower flat of the horn I have put some PE acoustic material that will go in the back of the thing later once I have tinkered enough with the flare material, felt, cork whatever lining is needed/best. JUst to kill some reflections.

The great news is that there is none of the usual/often seen honkiness with this horn flare.


----------



## sododgy

Just rolled back into Portland Oregon last night (moving back from Vermont), and after listening to podcasts most of the way, I threw on Beck's Midnight Vultures. I haven't played it in years, but this party-funk dance album will probably always be my favorite Beck album...


----------



## MarcelNL

albeit in Mono, due to lack of a second Trionor (rather the space to put it), mesmerizing sounds, great singer,

and a guilty pleasure; Roger Waters;


for a moment I thought he was sitting in our kitchen...this speaker has potential.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## M1k3




----------



## agp

This makes me want a whisky and cigar.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## MarcelNL

and again everything and some more, now in reverse to avoid it getting boring...just built an I2S input in my DAC, WOW what a difference...


----------



## JDA_NC

Alt+J - An Awesome Wave

What a stupid ****ing year...


----------



## M1k3




----------



## M1k3




----------



## tcmx3

AT5760 said:


> If you want to branch out slightly from bluegrass and try some newer stuff, check out The Carolina Chocolate Drops, The Wailin' Jennys, The Steeldrivers (both pre- and post- Chris Stapleton), or Tyler Childers. None of them are Flatt & Scruggs or Ralph Stanley, but all put out some great music.



Would agree that there's a good amount of compelling new Bluegrass. 

Ive been very impressed with Punch Brothers, Molly Tuttle, Chris Eldridge, Chris Thile, Sarah Jarosz and Sarah Watkins both have good solo work out. 

Though I will say that I'm still waiting for something with the impact of that old Tony Rice classic Church Street Blues. I had a period of intense interest in the genre, and even had an OM-28 (which is a fairly big guitar for someone my size lol)

But tonight Im listening to this Babayan record from a few months ago yet again. I really, really love this record, though I'm biased because he did some Prokofiev with Martha Argerich, and in my estimation that gets you a free pass. Though I will say this work doesn't need it, this is an INTENSELY good bit of playing, IMO.


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## inferno




----------



## M1k3




----------



## tcmx3

for fans of Burial, UVWAYS, Emma Ruth Rundel (this is an ERR project)


----------



## MarcelNL

they are BACK


----------



## tcmx3

I realize I have benefitted from not being alive when several bands were on the radio. I bet if I heard this every day on repeat at the mall or something I'd hate it as much as people seem to myself too. But, I really do love The Beegees, whether it's the earlier stuff or even some of the Disco work


----------



## MarcelNL

listening to everything already listened to again, now with a Klangfilm tube amp, WOW.


----------



## inferno

❄☃


----------



## M1k3

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m2CX0Sf7Fxy7dzUwcvvpmeXqKMdsKUbqk


----------



## Slim278




----------



## RockyBasel

Loved it even in the movie...


----------



## LostHighway




----------



## MarcelNL

but now playing from a Music PC on steroids and a Klangfilm tube amp


----------



## Oshidashi

Gotta have music while cooking, especially while prepping. Onion and carrots must have rhythm, beets need a beat. Keep time with... never mind. Anyway, this month my prep tunes are courtesy of Mr Trombone Shorty, esp his albums Backatown and For True. Besides, the New Orleans vibe goes so well with making NO dishes -- and I do a lot of that.


----------



## Luftmensch

Change of pace



(2020 themed)


----------



## LostHighway

The more pastoral end of contemporary jazz large ensembles


----------



## LostHighway

Christmas music 2020


----------



## Slim278




----------



## M1k3




----------



## IsoJ




----------



## Lars

I was listening to Dylan's "Christmas In The Heart" all day yesterday while cooking Christmas dinner. 
I don't care what anybody thinks, It's a perfect album..
..and btw, I also think "Slow Train Coming" is ace.


----------



## Sweetlou

Grateful Dead


----------



## MarcelNL

Murcof


----------



## M1k3




----------



## Michi

I don't normally listen to blues music and stumbled across this track be sheer accident. Hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## MarcelNL

pure coincidence;


----------



## Carl Kotte




----------



## JDA_NC

The wife is getting really sick of me blasting Todd Rundgren


----------



## MarcelNL

could not help but post it


----------



## M1k3




----------



## dafox

Jazz on Pandora, Brubeck, Davis, cool, bebop...


----------



## MarcelNL

bigger than IRL, but still...


----------



## inferno




----------



## Marcelo Amaral




----------



## inferno

getting ****ing loaded and i feel good. i'm worth it.


----------



## inferno

and for those of us who like stimulants i can recommend this.
how much better can it get?? none better is the answer.


----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno




----------



## DavidPF




----------



## DavidPF




----------



## DamageInc




----------



## MarcelNL

TBM, one of their STELLAR recordings! Nice!


----------



## JDA_NC

I've always been a big fan of The Beatles (& McCartney's solo work in particular) but I have only recently came around to really appreciating this album. 

Hot damn is it good... RIP George


----------



## RDalman




----------



## MarcelNL

heavy stuff, playing loud is required so hope your neighbors are liberals.


----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

this sound is so beautiful so you can make a whole track with only it. all analog.


----------



## inferno

this is what E sounded in the 90ies.


----------



## AT5760




----------



## inferno

for the vid
 for the sound


----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

just a perfect day 
you made me forget myself
i thought i was someone else
someone good

ooooh its such a perfect day!!


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Hip hop. Run the jewels, MF doom (RIp), Busta rhymes, gift of gab.


----------



## MarcelNL

new (to me) conductor doing nice things;


----------



## DavidPF

MarcelNL said:


> new (to me) conductor doing nice things;


I love Mahler, I hope it isn't just because all those death marches have been pulling me in for so long.


----------



## tcmx3

DamageInc said:


>




one of the best jazz albums Ive ever heard. just an incredible recording in all aspects but the actual recording of the thing is otherworldly.

anyway here's my new obsession:


----------



## WiriWiri

inferno said:


> this is what E sounded in the 90ies.




Good times and fond, distant memories there. Of Brixton squats, the end of the M25 infoline era and Tregaron raves

I’m still mourning the loss of Glastonbury for another year - it’s about now that the blags to get in and sound system associations would be getting firmed up - and have been listening to old sets with misty eyes, reliving my youth with old reggae soundclashes and more recent festival sets with mates, dubplates and customs aplenty.

****, I miss those days - i’ve only missed Glastonbury once in the last 20 and I‘ve never had a year entirely off the festival circuit since my teens. There‘s a sense of loss there that even a therapeutic sharpening session can‘t shake.

So for old time’s sake, for Inferno, for the cheesy quaver in us all, here’s that song updated, still tearing up young whippersnappers at the last festivals before Covid struck. Props to Alex for making it available on youtube finally (and for that drop at 1.30)


----------



## jacko9

Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## MarcelNL

Burton was new for me, I love the album but have some issues with it being a bit overproduced, I Imagine it could have been more like the first disc of Johnny Cash 'Unearthed', think the album would have been stellar!


----------



## tcmx3

MarcelNL said:


> Burton was new for me, I love the album but have some issues with it being a bit overproduced, I Imagine it could have been more like the first disc of Johnny Cash 'Unearthed', think the album would have been stellar!



gotta check out Songs Of (Acoustic) then! It's my personal fav & I'll bet it's *exactly* what you're looking for.


----------



## MarcelNL

tcmx3 said:


> gotta check out Songs Of (Acoustic) then! It's my personal fav & I'll bet it's *exactly* what you're looking for.


SPOT ON! thanks! Exactly the sort of music that makes auditioning the latest iteration of an interlink design FUN!


----------



## DamageInc

Just to be a cliché, I've been listening to this album a lot lately.


----------



## tcmx3

DamageInc said:


> Just to be a cliché, I've been listening to this album a lot lately.




I mean she was really firing on all cylinders on that one. She was hungry and you could tell.

how about some Jesca Hoop?


----------



## jacko9




----------



## jacko9

My favorite Janis song -


----------



## jacko9

Or my other favorite Texas band -


----------



## IsoJ

jacko9 said:


> Or my other favorite Texas band -



I was 12yo, my first band I saw live.


----------



## tcmx3

if you ever wanted to know what Tribulation would sound like if it were acoustic without the black metal vocals


----------



## inferno




----------



## MarcelNL

Japanese nostalgia:


----------



## inferno

this one seems like an album version.


but this one seems like they kinda winged it, and i like it!


----------



## jacko9

inferno said:


> this one seems like an album version.
> 
> 
> but this one seems like they kinda winged it, and i like it!



Club version or album version that is a great song. I still have a vinyl album and could listen it until my ears bleed ;-)


----------



## inferno

my oh my.


----------



## MarcelNL

aaaah Mazzy Star, nice


----------



## jacko9

inferno said:


> my oh my.



She is one of my favorites - with the same last name I'm sure she is a distance cousin ;-)


----------



## inferno

old time fav. have it on vinyl.


----------



## jacko9

inferno said:


> old time fav. have it on vinyl.



Might be alright for my spin class!


----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

jacko9 i think you should run this one on your spinning class.
also distribute E and acid freely. they'll love it.


----------



## inferno

this one is also good for spinning imo.


----------



## inferno

if i heard this in my spinnig class i would simply rise up and declare "**** this **** i'm gonna start doing drugs instead!"


----------



## inferno

one time i went to turkey. i was really working in greece but i felt i needed a vacation from my vacation.
so i went to bodrum. this is like the french riviera for the turks. and also for me. i've been workiing the clubs for about 2 months. this was in like 2001 or so.

so i arrive in turkey and i want to exchange some cash. like 2k dollars worth. and they give me a stack 4 inches tall. in their biggest bill. no ****.
and then they had coins...

so after chiiling in bodrum for a few days i start talking to the locals about where to go. and i found this guy in a gold/jewellry store.
and he told me i should go this place with that bus getting off at this place. and then i would "know where to go" and this sounded completely good to me.

so i went on the 7 bus to where-ever and left the bus at the X stop out in the mountains. the gold store guy told me i would know/see where i should go from here.

so i hear this deep dark heavy electro bass going. maybe i should just follow the sound?? and then i look up into the sky and i see this batman light, so i know i have to follow the bat light to its source. and i did.

and when it got there i turned out to be medevial castle with about 30-40 ferraris and porsches parked outside. so i knock on the doors. and the doors are 5m tall 30-40cm thich wooden doors. probably 500 years old. and out comes this guy. and he's like "hey you are alone??"

and i was alone. but he told me next time i come there i need to bring some girls with me.

so i go into this club which is actually an old medevial castle that they simply turned into a club anf go partying.
as soon as i get inside i see the dj is on some kind of lift. he's like half way up in the ceiling. maybe 5m up. and above him is a stack of amps maybe 5m tall and they are all pumping red.

the sound was so loud my pants were flapping around on my legs from the sound pressure. no ****. and when i got to the bar i noticed that there were dancers with pythons around their necks on the bar. and they were fire breathing snake dancers!! i tried to pet the pythons but i was swiftly told by the guards that i cant touch the snakes. i love snakes. i had 2 boa constrictors at home. but no i could not touch them apparently.

and in this club they played stuff like the tune below. at FULL BLAST. and i mean full blast. i think everyone in the club was either on blow or e. i was on -beep-. completely legal there of course.

next day i came back with some english guys from my hotel and then 5 libanese girls i found in the street. and it was just as bad ass as the day before. those were the days. 

this was completely insane. and it just got worse and worse. and i loved it. every minute 

at around 8-9 in the morning they opened the entire roof of the club/castle to let the sun in.


----------



## jacko9

inferno said:


> jacko9 i think you should run this one on your spinning class.
> also distribute E and acid freely. they'll love it.



It's a little too tame for spin.


----------



## DavidPF

This will liven up any spin class

That just goes without saying, when the song is sung by a dead baby.


----------



## JDA_NC

inferno said:


>




One of my favorite songs. I actually prefer Prince's original studio version, but Chris Stapleton (and Sinead) did it justice too:


----------



## tcmx3

Im a massive The Cranberries and ERR and Thou fan so this was a treat for me:


----------



## jacko9

DavidPF said:


> This will liven up any spin class
> 
> That just goes without saying, when the song is sung by a dead baby.



That would be great for the senior spin (over 80 years old).


----------



## WiriWiri

Have actually managed to uncover the 1210 tonight, rescuing it from an accumulated 7 metric tonnes of tiny Lego pieces, pen lids and assorted other toddler choke hazards. Any high point in our house seems to end up like this, pronto.

Now blissfully rummagging through some old flight cases with a slightly random selection, swinging through Aaron Neville’s Hercules to this currently



Never was a huge fan of the spaggage, but it‘s Saturday and I‘ll admit to never tiring of this one,

Never mind epic castle raves in Bodrum. I‘d be envious of 5 people dancing in a dingy basement now.


----------



## DavidPF

Maybe the world is good after all.


----------



## killerloop

Some Joe Satriani, Kraftwerk and Sun Ra


----------



## MarcelNL

Puccini's Tosca by Callas, as I'm prepping pizza


----------



## MarcelNL

one issue, our parrot (similar to the one Kip has) seems to dislike La Callas and starts screaming.....


----------



## DavidPF

MarcelNL said:


> seems to dislike La Callas


Everyone who hears her has an opinion. Even birds, apparently.  There's definitely "something" different from other singers.


----------



## branwell

Amazing cover.


----------



## childermass

Digging up some old stuff lately:


----------



## inferno

some class a tunes right there.


----------



## inferno

getting wasted today 
lets start with this one. so sweet.


this one is really phucked. but i love it. 


bad ass 


this one really kicks in for real after 6 min


deep and dark clubby.


----------



## inferno

this one keeps remaining really good.


----------



## tcmx3




----------



## rickbern

This one I want to play at my funeral


----------



## MarcelNL

after upgrading the audio rig to an AMD 7 3700x on a new MB I'm now listening to a lot again but currently this;


----------



## inferno

this onee is as good as when i first posted it. real acoustic instuments. live. and you can hear all the details. god damn.
heard it first in norway on the radio in 2012-2013. then it wasn't even on the tube. nowhere to be found.


----------



## Lars

inferno said:


> this onee is as good as when i first posted it. real acoustic instuments. live. and you can hear all the details. god damn.
> heard it first in norway on the radio in 2012-2013. then it wasn't even on the tube. nowhere to be found.



Saw her live in a club once. It was awesome.


----------



## DavidPF

inferno said:


> this onee is as good as when i first posted it. real acoustic instuments. live. and you can hear all the details. god damn.


That is *really* good. We need to take up a collection to make $200, and buy them a better piano than the $8 one they're using ... but still great stuff.

I almost never see pianos like that anymore. They're hard to play and they don't sound good.


----------



## Lars

DavidPF said:


> I almost never see pianos like that anymore. They're hard to play and they don't sound good.


Please stop. You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## DavidPF

It's possible they prefer this piano for videos because it's not visually in the way. It's not wrong. I don't imagine she wants to play a ton of solo piano with it though.


----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

i love this one. austrian. 
in the middle of the song they show you where you can communicate or send them money.
postfach 11 90 64 lol.


----------



## inferno

this is my favorite norwegian song. in norwegian. lived there for 9 years. best emotion going.
now when i think about it i probably should have ****ed siri. i, if anyone, deserved it.



some really ****ing banging **** here guys. i suggest you turn up your amps to the max!! i do at least.
edit: this one seems to only availabe in some countries. its the "ornette - crazy (noze extended club version, at 6 minutes)
noze

some day i'm gonna set up my modular to play this one, unsupervised. some day. this is the ****ing birth of electronic music. right there.
and it sounds so ****ing good.


here is "koks emil" wishing you all a good evening. you can find out yourselves what koks is. it rhymes with snow.







just wanted to add this one just in case some of your asses were rottening stuck in your chairs. working at home and all that ****. you know what i mean.




my oh my.


----------



## inferno

denmark. love denmark. the only sane nordic country. god damn this one is brutal.


morocco mirage how its done. silmarils - on n'est pas comme ca



really surprised they didn't block this one. must be some inverted psychowarfare thing. 


really like this one.


3 kilos. i wonder whats that all about, 


ion a few days i will be posting moar ****, but good **** this time. maybe.


----------



## inferno

this one is good too.
latin rascals - lisa's coming.


----------



## branwell

If you're in a bluesy mood.


----------



## MarcelNL

I like four tet too!
We were lucky to be able to get tickets for the Kraftwerk 3D tour, in this Philips building


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

starting from the beginning of my bookmarks. found some real gems.

these are swedish. so ****ing awsome tune.






nationalteatern


----------



## inferno

from norway.


----------



## inferno

very good this one.


guilty pleasure i guess


----------



## JDA_NC

This one is for you inferno


----------



## tcmx3

inferno said:


>




Susanne Sundfor is one of the greatest artists out there right now. Just an incredible musician. For me in the top couple acts right now, with Aoife ODonovan and whatever project Emma Ruth Rundle is working on.


----------



## inferno

what about this one?


----------



## inferno

tcmx3 said:


> Susanne Sundfor is one of the greatest artists out there right now. Just an incredible musician. For me in the top couple acts right now, with Aoife ODonovan and whatever project Emma Ruth Rundle is working on.




you should tune in www.nrk.no p3 channel! much good stuff on there.

its the state radio in norway. i used to live in norway for 8 years or so. they play extremely good electronic based music on p3, especially after 6 in the evening local time. this is their radio pop lol. also the clubs in oslo are very good. 0,0% commercial music there. everybody is high in oslo. everybody.

even though i was a week in berlin i think the oslo clubs play better music. and the places are cozier. berlin is cool though. it has its charm though. very nice. the good clubs are open from thursday midnight to monday lunch, 24/7  no guards inside. so all drugs all ok  but you get vetted before you go in make no mistake. to make sure you are worthy. no frisking though. but once inside....

amsterdam is also nice. but here i like the coffeshops better. even though the clubs they have are very very good. coffeshops are basically daytime clubs from 07:00 in the morning to 00:00. and you can smoke weed there. but in amsterdam you can smoke weed in the clubs too. also in bars. but you cant smoke cigarettes, because those are of course dangerous. they have "smoking rooms", usually a glass cube or some divided area with ventilation in the middle of the club. the best party is usually in the glass cube  there are also bars like barneys uptown where you can smoke weed at the bar where you drink beer. you just have to go across the street to buy the weed. not allowed to sell this at the same place. 

**** i wish we could all travel like 2019 again..


----------



## inferno

**** yeah


----------



## inferno

ok guys some guilty pleasures here. the 80ies. either the drugs was better or the synths was better i dont know. or maybe the talent was better.


----------



## inferno

this is berlin fo sho




fukn love this one. love the vid.


----------



## MarcelNL

initially I thought the girls were better, but the next bunch threw that theory away  
I'm listening to this:


----------



## inferno

edit: it wasn't really that good i guess.


----------



## MarcelNL

not this 'rush'?


----------



## inferno

there is no good audio of jennifer rush on the tube. the fukkers removed it. but yeah that one is a "guilty pleasure" for sure.


----------



## tcmx3

MarcelNL said:


> not this 'rush'?




so good. this is the song I think of when I hear "power of love", just an incredible voice.


----------



## Slim278




----------



## Slim278




----------



## Slim278




----------



## damiano

I’ve always been a massive REM fan, ever since Document came out in 1987. Quickly caught up with their albums from before that time, but then kinda lost my interest after 1995 (after their 1992 masterpiece Automatic...). But still listen to them regularly, and as I’m noticing increasingly so again lately. Still sounds so fresh.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

Pirate metal


----------



## inferno

the ****ing power!


----------



## tcmx3




----------



## GorillaGrunt

POIRATES AYE


----------



## tcmx3




----------



## MarcelNL

I just went through some sound barrier, tweaking the tweeter and upgrading the DAC modules...well anyway, listening to this:


----------



## GorillaGrunt

Holy crap there's a second pirate band

Avast ye scurvy dogs off the leeward gunnel


----------



## MarcelNL

honestly, Brigitte alone looks more scary than the Kraken and the great white combined ;-)


----------



## Ericfg

Mercyful Fate


----------



## inferno

only got one for now. this one. very good one.


----------



## inferno

live vid. its starts being very good at 105db or so. and loud.


----------



## inferno

real audio from the show.


----------



## inferno

ladies and gents have you taken your vitamin E today? now would be a good time to do so. 
and then wait for exactly 45m then play this below on full blast. you'll get your money's worth.

so back in the day i used to listen to this tune. official global version.


but the version i had. had a completely different vocal line. a much better one. 
might be this one. but i can't really remember. i think this is the one. but back in the day they were the same length. 




 !


----------



## inferno

some electronic.


----------



## inferno

some more


vocals from ofra haza here i think


----------



## DamageInc

Listened to this album while preparing dill pickles.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Been listening to DMX all day, non-stop the past week. He was the GOAT. #RIP


----------



## GorillaGrunt

Guns is drawn - BLA BLAP


----------



## Bart.s

thebradleycrew said:


> Been listening to DMX all day, non-stop the past week. He was the GOAT. #RIP



I also listen to his music a lot. A lot of his numbers are on my running/exercising playlists. Sad to hear of his passing this week. RIP


----------



## M1k3




----------



## timos




----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

i guess this is a tune for those that do a lot of smack. sounds like that to me at least.


----------



## inferno

nah it was crappy..


----------



## M1k3

And one for those in New Jersey...


----------



## Marcelo Amaral




----------



## inferno

this one is so deep and heavy although its packaged as radio pop.

trying to prevent myselfs from puking my self to death but otherwise its fukking awesome.  its the best.


----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

best **** ever.

''


----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno




----------



## Slim278




----------



## Slim278




----------



## inferno

i really like this one when doing ayaH 

i found it here. its almost 100% "jjos" but its very good for aya imo.


it might get a bit weird about half way in. who knows. or maybe even 15m in. i wouldn't know. of course.


----------



## Slim278




----------



## inferno

i mean you can listen to a lot darker stuff than this on ayaH. but do you really want to take a chance? 
probably yes.

and then you will pay for it  you heard it first here!


----------



## demcav

Claudio Monteverdi's Vespers of the Blessed Virgin 1610. Here's a link to an amazing vocal trio "Duo Seraphim" from that work:


----------



## parbaked




----------



## inferno




----------



## M1k3




----------



## Lars




----------



## inferno

old favorite(s). really like this one.


----------



## damiano

What a coincidence.. Been on a 90s trip as well the past week. The decade of my university years, free living


----------



## damiano

And of course:


----------



## tcmx3

inferno said:


> this one is so deep and heavy although its packaged as radio pop.
> 
> trying to prevent myselfs from puking my self to death but otherwise its fukking awesome.  its the best.




for me this is an excellent example of why I would argue that the 1980s really was the height of _*popular*_ music IMO. not that I dislike current music or musical forms (far from it) but to me now most of the stuff that moves units is not very good. compared to the decade when every person on every major record really knew what they were doing, the recording technology had that huge explosion around the beginning of digital, and I think a lot of the songs were just TOO MUCH and as we've had time for them to age we can look back and see a lot of the "corney" 80s stuff was yeah a bit much but damn was it made well.

another 80s song that I think is actually insanely good despite being undeniably cheesy:


----------



## damiano

1980s was a great decade, and not only for pop songs. Early REM, early U2, and early Simple Minds was gold, George Michaels’ songs turned out to be absolute classics 30 years later, Quincy Jones and Michael Jackson was classic from day 1, and then of course we have the early days of house and electronic music - from Arthur Russell to Innercity. Such a creative decade!


----------



## JDA_NC

On the subject of the 1980s, I've really been enjoying this album lately:


----------



## IsoJ




----------



## damiano

JDA_NC said:


> On the subject of the 1980s, I've really been enjoying this album lately:



.  I’ve been a massive Talk Talk fan from the 80s on. The colour of spring is one of my favourite albums of all time. Still listen to their songs.


----------



## MarcelNL

I love the three experimental Talk Talk albums, Spirit of Eden, Laughing Stock, color of spring.
Currently listening to Boards of Canada:


----------



## chefwp

two of my top 4 or 5 favorite Dylan songs being covered so sublimely


----------



## inferno

repost, but i'm fairly drunk and home sick. so i'm listening to these. again.


----------



## Slim278

For 5th of May
La Cucaracha, la cucaracha - YouTube


----------



## inferno

i have very fond memories from this tune. must have been 93 or 94, or possibly 95. we were down in germany for the octoberfest visiting my dads friends who lived down in munich. i remember them playing this tune below very often on the radio. love it. dad liked it too.

one of the best memories of that trip was when we were going back home. we had about 200km to go to the exit for the ferry and if we missed that exit it was a 60km turnaround. so we needed to move fast just in case. it was the autobahn at night. no speed limit. and it was a sunday night i believe. dad had an m5 then.

we had been down in ulm where hamann motosport is located. and they were the only company that could de-limit a bmw m5 back then. we got 30-40 extra horses too with their tune. we also bought some nice split wheels there. the m5 was the fastest 4 door car in the world back then.

so back home i was resetting the trip computer over and over to see the real speed. 285, 288, 290. that was nice. the wind noise was so loud you could not communicate in the car anymore. but up to 250 it was ok i'd say. mom was sleeping in the back seat (thank fukn god). we travelled that 200km distance in about 47minutes. thats an average of 256km/h for over 45 minutes. it was really nice. 

i also remember the industrial diesel smell, yeah the whole country smelled like diesel exhaust somehow.

my best memory from that trip:


----------



## MarcelNL

M5, what a great car that was...and what an invention the Autobahn is!
Autobahn driving with a good car, good weather and the road empty enough to allow high speeds, is such a thrill. I count myself lucky to live close enough to indulge every now and then and I (well, before covid anyway) use it regularly when travelling for work. Flying to Munich takes more time than driving on a good day when taking the commute to and from the airport, checking in and out and everything taken into account. On the Autobahn those 800km can be done in like 4-5 hours.

Things changed since the 90-ies though, plenty more cars on the road, endless trucks (always overtaking each other with 3km/h difference), average driver skills went down significantly in Germany, roads deteriorated due to neglect and there are many sections now with speed limits, last but least the number of Baustellen is mind numbing (the good bit is that the roads are being improved again since a number of years now)


For an accompanying song for high speed driving there can only be Fahrt fahrt fahrt auf der Autobahn by Kraftwerk, OR Paradise by the dashboard light by Meat Loaf (dangerous song as it can make you loose your license real easy when you get into it when driving). Long ago I had a playlist (well, in the form of a CD back then) for high speed driving but it's better without music as you need every bit of concentration you can find at those speeds and the car is loud enough anyway.


----------



## juice




----------



## tcmx3

MarcelNL said:


> M5, what a great car that was...and what an invention the Autobahn is!
> Autobahn driving with a good car, good weather and the road empty enough to allow high speeds, is such a thrill. I count myself lucky to live close enough to indulge every now and then and I (well, before covid anyway) use it regularly when travelling for work. Flying to Munich takes more time than driving on a good day when taking the commute to and from the airport, checking in and out and everything taken into account. On the Autobahn those 800km can be done in like 4-5 hours.
> 
> Things changed since the 90-ies though, plenty more cars on the road, endless trucks (always overtaking each other with 3km/h difference), average driver skills went down significantly in Germany, roads deteriorated due to neglect and there are many sections now with speed limits, last but least the number of Baustellen is mind numbing (the good bit is that the roads are being improved again since a number of years now)
> 
> 
> For an accompanying song for high speed driving there can only be Fahrt fahrt fahrt auf der Autobahn by Kraftwerk, OR Paradise by the dashboard light by Meat Loaf (dangerous song as it can make you loose your license real easy when you get into it when driving). Long ago I had a playlist (well, in the form of a CD back then) for high speed driving but it's better without music as you need every bit of concentration you can find at those speeds and the car is loud enough anyway.




Queen will get you into trouble while driving, too.

unrelated (but wonderful) album:


----------



## M1k3




----------



## Slim278




----------



## Slim278




----------



## DamageInc




----------



## MarcelNL

Mahler's Wunderhorn at realistic Volume  conducted by (until a few months ago new to me) Teodor Currentzis, great recording stellar performance...mesmerizing how he captures the attention of the orchestra and is able to synchronize everyone at the highest level !


----------



## Marcelo Amaral




----------



## Grayswandir




----------



## Grayswandir

inferno said:


> i have very fond memories from this tune. must have been 93 or 94, or possibly 95. we were down in germany for the octoberfest visiting my dads friends who lived down in munich. i remember them playing this tune below very often on the radio. love it. dad liked it too.
> 
> one of the best memories of that trip was when we were going back home. we had about 200km to go to the exit for the ferry and if we missed that exit it was a 60km turnaround. so we needed to move fast just in case. it was the autobahn at night. no speed limit. and it was a sunday night i believe. dad had an m5 then.
> 
> we had been down in ulm where hamann motosport is located. and they were the only company that could de-limit a bmw m5 back then. we got 30-40 extra horses too with their tune. we also bought some nice split wheels there. the m5 was the fastest 4 door car in the world back then.
> 
> so back home i was resetting the trip computer over and over to see the real speed. 285, 288, 290. that was nice. the wind noise was so loud you could not communicate in the car anymore. but up to 250 it was ok i'd say. mom was sleeping in the back seat (thank fukn god). we travelled that 200km distance in about 47minutes. thats an average of 256km/h for over 45 minutes. it was really nice.
> 
> i also remember the industrial diesel smell, yeah the whole country smelled like diesel exhaust somehow.
> 
> my best memory from that trip:




Ever visited Gelsenkirchen before? One of my favorite footballers grew up there (Mesut Ozil). Apparently it's a real dump, like Dortmund, but industrial cities tend to be that way, so it is what it is.


----------



## damiano

From one of my favourite albums.


----------



## Bart.s




----------



## Bart.s

"variety is the spice of life", only listen with a good subwoofer:


----------



## Bobby2shots




----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

**** i just wish i had the quality drugs those guys had.


----------



## damiano

Have you seen the Vietnam documentary by Ken Burns? The Vietnam War (TV Mini Series 2017) - IMDb









Episode Playlists | The Vietnam War: A Film by Ken Burns & Lynn Novick | PBS


The Vietnam War features a soundtrack with more than 120 popular songs that define the era. Explore a selection of the songs featured in each episode.



www.pbs.org





Womderful scene where they play this:


----------



## WiriWiri

I went to the pub yesterday, It was lovely, even if the occasion was a wake

Tunes were played, including this Covid inspired starter. More rave than wake at the end.


----------



## branwell




----------



## WiriWiri

This morning’s choice was more restful admittedly, Eating my own body weight in baked pork products (sausage rolls/pork pies mainly), followed by a post pub Papa Johns, was not an advisable choice after a year away from serious drinking


----------



## LostHighway

A few:


----------



## tcmx3

NSFW, I mean it _is_ Action Bronson so...


----------



## Bart.s




----------



## tcmx3

Bart.s said:


>




damn I love Sade, nice


----------



## Grayswandir

WiriWiri said:


> I went to the pub yesterday, It was lovely, even if the occasion was a wake
> 
> Tunes were played, including this Covid inspired starter. More rave than wake at the end.




She's a little hottie!


----------



## MAS4T0

Salsa.

Gente de Zona
Marc Anthony
Carlos Vives

I can't understand a word they're saying, but it doesn't detract.


----------



## damiano

We have had such terrible weather here in Northern Europe... Rain, rain, storms, rain, 10-12 degrees Celsius.. I am longing for sunshine! What better way to get me in the mood than classic balearics from my favourite dj, who unfortunately died at the end of last year. Tracklist is on mixcloud I think.


----------



## MarcelNL

weather is getting better today and onwards 

for now I'm listening to this, getting real close to reality after the umpteenth iteration of the tweeter filter and positioning;


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> weather is getting better today and onwards
> 
> for now I'm listening to this, getting real close to reality after the umpteenth iteration of the tweeter filter and positioning;



We need to have a thread about your speakers, system and diy audio in general.


----------



## MarcelNL

and this, spooky, haunting:


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=david+lynch+the+big+dream+full+album


----------



## MarcelNL

Lars said:


> We need to have a thread about your speakers, system and diy audio in general.


be careful what you wish for ;-)

OCD next level, tweaking tweeter position to 5/100th of a mm

so.... DIY Audio or OCD to the next level

BTW the low freq extension of that David Lynch album is wicked!


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> be careful what you wish for ;-)


Bring it


----------



## MarcelNL

see the link above ;-)


----------



## JDA_NC




----------



## damiano

Reappraisal of the 90s...


----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars




----------



## damiano

Funny you are playing Dire Straits.. Hadn't heard them in perhaps 2 decades until last week, when Sultans of Swing popped up in one of my spotify daily mixes..


----------



## Lars

Wahnamhong said:


> Funny you are playing Dire Straits.. Hadn't heard them in perhaps 2 decades until last week, when Sultans of Swing popped up in one of my spotify daily mixes..


I was so into them when I was younger. Then I dumped my vinyl years ago and didn't rebuy their stuff until recently. I just got Alchemy Live Parts one and two today and it's just great!


----------



## damiano

Yeah same here.. As in I used to listen to them quite regularly a long long time ago..

Past couple of days really into another 90s gem, besides the Mazzy Star I had posted before. Whole album is good. This song: sounds so fresh wouldn't have been surprised if it had come out this year.


----------



## LostHighway

Tim Buckley, Jeff's father


----------



## damiano

LostHighway said:


> Tim Buckley, Jeff's father



Such a beautiful song.. And such tragic lives!

Anyway, brings me to one of the best covers I’ve ever heard..


----------



## LostHighway

I saw Tim Buckley live in the summer of 1969(?) at a sparsely attended gig at the Aragon Ballroom in Chicago. The Aragon typically booked three acts that each did a set and then repeated the sequence. Buckley was the nominal opener (with the electric guitar, bass, conga trio he recorded with) and after his set he came out and sat in the audience immediately behind me to listen to the other bands (Linda Ronstadt with the Corvettes and Mac Rebennack/Dr John in full gris-gris Night Tripper regalia). We only spoke briefly but he seemed like a very nice and unassuming guy. One of the many major talents that died way too young in the 1970s.


----------



## damiano

LostHighway said:


> I saw Tim Buckley live in the summer of 1969(?) at a sparsely attended gig at the Aragon Ballroom in Chicago. The Aragon typically booked three acts that each did a set and then repeated the sequence. Buckley was the nominal opener (with the electric guitar, bass, conga trio he recorded with) and after his set he came out and sat in the audience immediately behind me to listen to the other bands (Linda Ronstadt with the Corvettes and Mac Rebennack/Dr John in full gris-gris Night Tripper regalia). We only spoke briefly but he seemed like a very nice and unassuming guy. One of the many major talents that died way too young in the 1970s.


Must have been a wonderful time to be alive and kicking! My claim to fame is seeing Michael Jackson in a big stadium mid 80s.. Anyway, being younger we need to rely on the internet to educate us on older music. I’ve never really known lots of Bob Dylan songs, but I’m also active on another forum and one of the guys there often quotes Dylan lyrics in replies. That brought me to this gem:


----------



## Lars

I have seen pink floyd, johnny cash, bob dylan and jerry lee lewis, but my clame to fame is opening for the tcb band, elvis old backing group.


----------



## LostHighway

I've seen some great concerts and missed a few that I kick myself for: saw Charles Mingus, saw Sun Ra several times, saw Ornette both with the Old and New Dreams band and with Prime Time, saw Last Exit, saw Howlin' Wolf when still healthy, saw Mississippi Fred McDowell (great!), saw Bruce Springsteen in a 1,400 seat hall touring in support of his second album, Bob Marley with the Wailers and the I-Three), the Who (Who's Next tour), Prince in a club, lots more ... Some of the best concerts weren't the most famous artists.

I missed Jimi Hendrix, the Stones (passed on seeing them in the early '70s [Mick Taylor band] because I didn't like the venue [mistake]), the Band, Leonard Cohen (don't remember why I passed, another huge mistake), Tom Waits (yet another mistake), Bob Dylan, Miles Davis (very late career so not a gigantic loss), Muddy Waters, early Fleetwood Mac with fully functional Peter Green (same night as the Tim Buckley gig), Tommy Flanagan, ...

Great expectations and notably awful: Jefferson Airplane (very loose and out of tune) and Van Morrison (I love his late '60s early '70s recordings but he has turned into a sad old crank).


----------



## Lars

LostHighway said:


> I've seen some great concerts and missed a few that I kick myself for: saw Charles Mingus, saw Sun Ra several times, saw Ornette both with the Old and New Dreams band and with Prime Time, saw Last Exit, saw Howlin' Wolf when still healthy, saw Mississippi Fred McDowell (great!), saw Bruce Springsteen in a 1,400 seat hall touring in support of his second album, Bob Marley with the Wailers and the I-Three), the Who (Who's Next tour), Prince in a club, lots more ... Some of the best concerts weren't the most famous artists.
> 
> I missed Jimi Hendrix, the Stones (passed on seeing them in the early '70s [Mick Taylor band] because I didn't like the venue [mistake]), the Band, Leonard Cohen (don't remember why I passed, another huge mistake), Tom Waits (yet another mistake), Bob Dylan, Miles Davis (very late career so not a gigantic loss), Muddy Waters, early Fleetwood Mac with fully functional Peter Green (same night as the Tim Buckley gig), Tommy Flanagan, ...
> 
> Great expectations and notably awful: Jefferson Airplane (very loose and out of tune) and Van Morrison (I love his late '60s early '70s recordings but he has turned into a sad old crank).


Very cool..!


----------



## LostHighway

Sadly, the relative optimism of the mid '60s through the early '70s has largely given way to darker, but perhaps more realistic, visions. I'm glad I'm not twenty today.


----------



## inferno

i almost never cry buty wehen listening to this is i do. this isd the deepest shjit from here or at least the most emotional.
in swedish of course.

YouTube watch?v=ktl9NL43gUg
remove the empty space. io cant even see this from my own country somehow. impossible to post simply plain text links here.
*marie fredriksson - ännu doftar kärlek*. look it up on youtube.


----------



## inferno

moving on!

blast from the very near past. 


not this one though


love this one. norwgian.


classic us tune. neverending too.


----------



## inferno

so lets listen to some banging ****.
one of my favs from the early 2000's. lovely lyrics here. before it was popular. way way before.
but e was popular. and we all love that right.




some hard banging club tuines:

guy j! and henry saiz. give me a bag of blow and i'm happy at least. dont forget to turn up the vol to 11.


----------



## inferno

some slower ****. still very good though


----------



## inferno

this one is so good! god damn


----------



## tcmx3




----------



## tcmx3

and a bit heavier:


----------



## inferno

ultra good tune here. god daaaamn! it has etched itself into my brain. and i cant get it out.

ralph myerz - think twice


----------



## M1k3

Covers!


----------



## gregfisk

inferno said:


> ultra good tune here. god daaaamn! it has etched itself into my brain. and i cant get it out.
> 
> ralph myerz - think twice




Inferno, I know what you mean. This song is addicting!


----------



## damiano

Pertti and myself are exchanging youtubes of Chinese roast meat cutting with CCK bbq choppers.. One of these Chinese men chops meat so close to his fingers that I've dubbed him 'mr fingers'!  Anyway, I've spent the 90s studying Adam Smith and dancing to tunes like this.


----------



## inferno

gregfisk said:


> Inferno, I know what you mean. This song is addicting!



there are more good ones on that album. 
album is called "a special album". the whole album is good imo.


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars




----------



## branwell




----------



## Pointless1

Read an article on Black Keys which mentioned R.L. Burnside. Worth a listen for some killer hill country blues.


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## damiano

Classical music.. Great Dutch ensemble here.


----------



## branwell

Following this thread is a great way to hear music one might not otherwise hear


----------



## dafox

Bluegrass in the am, jazz in the pm.
Going thru the 100 greatest jazz songs right now.


----------



## damiano

Summer 2021 in Europe...


----------



## Lars




----------



## inferno

**** yeah. 115 db.


----------



## inferno

my main man mille wants to recommend this one.


----------



## WiriWiri

It‘s been gloriously sunny for the past week here, the smell of carbonised bbq sausages hanging heavy in the air. Crates of reggae 7s and old plates have been recovered from the loft and soundclash business is being talked about again. No carnival sadly, but I’m increasingly hopeful of hearing music out this summer again

Can’t help listening to this again either. There’s something so implausibly wrong, yet just so right, about this song.


----------



## inferno

the first 4:30 minutes of this is some really banging ****. then its silence until 17 min.


----------



## tcmx3




----------



## inferno

this one is ****ing good. my only russian tune. almost.


----------



## Lars




----------



## WiriWiri

It’s Sunday, time for a bit of a crunk, loosely inspired by the @tcmx3 tune above. A slightly off-kilter hip hop instrumental



The Mefjus remix Is worth a listen too


----------



## tally-ho

One of my old time favorites :



A jazz cover by The Bad Plus of Flim by Aphex Twin :


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## damiano

Words cannot do justice to this. One of my favourite albums/movies of all time, and the youtube algoritm directed me to this version with clips from the movie.


----------



## DamageInc

Wahnamhong said:


> Words cannot do justice to this. One of my favourite albums/movies of all time, and the youtube algoritm directed me to this version with clips from the movie.



Did you hear his newer rendition from the Nocturne album?


----------



## damiano

No I haven’t! Thanks


----------



## Lars




----------



## DamageInc

Lars said:


>




Immediately thought of this.


----------



## Lars




----------



## cawilson6072

I picked this LP up last week during an impulse stop off at a local record shop. I’ve been loving it for the 30 minutes of meal prep time between the end of the work day and the kids getting home from daycare and camp.


----------



## Lars




----------



## MarcelNL

PJ Harvey rocks, I have the peel sessions in my fave list!


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## damiano




----------



## cawilson6072

Lars said:


>




Yes she does! I just saw The Peel Sessions in the stacks at the record store, but I was there for speakers and behaved otherwise!


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## damiano

Actually listening to this right now..


----------



## damiano




----------



## MarcelNL

new order rocks, do you like Joy Division too?


----------



## damiano

Yes I know a few songs, including the one you’ve just uploaded - but I’m too young to have experienced it in real life. New Order I did experience quite well.


----------



## damiano

I did see this concert on youtube, from in their transition period.


----------



## WiriWiri

Forgive me playing a bit of an old remix (of an even older tune) but this worked perfectly at the BBQ immediately after the England game.

Seeing both Tippa and Nick also makes me realise how much I haven‘t been out lately and how much I miss those random pub meets.


----------



## M1k3

Here's one for the audiophiles.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

I can't get enough of this recording of Daniil Trifonov playing Piano Concerto #3 - Rachmaninov

At the end of the second movement when the orchestra plays the waltz, it feels like he's walking on the tightrope.

This part is the beginning of the third movement.


----------



## damiano

Marcelo Amaral said:


> I can't get enough of this recording of Daniil Trifonov playing Piano Concerto #3 - Rachmaninov
> 
> At the end of the second movement when the orchestra plays the waltz, it feels like he's walking on the tightrope.
> 
> This part is the beginning of the third movement.



Very nice!


----------



## Lars




----------



## rstcso

My wife told Alexa to shuffle songs by John Denver the whole evening and night of July 4th, helping to cover the sounds from the fireworks so our dogs wouldn't freak out all night... so she says. Does forced listening count?


----------



## damiano

In anticipation of tonight's euro2020 game, this song always exemplifies peak England to me. Just complete madness!  

Starts with the singer giving the background singer a kiss on stage, then he reads the lyrics of their most popular hit song from a few handwritten pages, meanwhile the guy hired to just dance on stage with some bongos starts using drugs from 16.31 and then seeing it in effect 2 minutes later at 18.21!


----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars




----------



## Brian Weekley




----------



## Lars




----------



## M1k3




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## M1k3




----------



## MarcelNL

Recondite


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## Brian Weekley




----------



## WiriWiri

This tune used to be a rare killer, a prized white label to jealously guard and wheel out for special occasions. And then it came out on limited release vinyl a few years ago to celebrate thone wonderful sessions at the Africa Centre, which seemed fair enough. And now it’s on youtube, where every tom, dick and Harry can get hold of it.

Progress eh. Still love this tune mind.


----------



## Lars




----------



## Kippington

A great chill-out song:


----------



## WiriWiri

RIP Biz Markie. The light relief in the Juice Crew and a big part of my childhood years

Forgotten how good the video for this number is. The rumours are that Biz never intended to sing this chorus - nobody apparently turned up to the studio sessions - but fair to say that he embraced the bad singing with the Mozart costume in the vid.

RIP again fella.


----------



## M1k3

RIP Biz Markie


----------



## Lars




----------



## damiano

Kippington said:


> A great chill-out song:



Found this one last week.. Really something special!


----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars




----------



## chefwp

Today, listening and saying goodbye to an icon of the rock world, mine at least, RIP Dusty Hill


----------



## JDA_NC

Love this album!


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

One of my favorites, it is played at the beginning of the movie Amadeus, directed by Milos Forman.
The Oboe, by Albrecht Mayer, sound so nice at this recording.


----------



## damiano

Marcelo Amaral said:


> One of my favorites, it is played at the beginning of the movie Amadeus, directed by Milos Forman.
> The Oboe, by Albrecht Mayer, sound so nice at this recording.



Beautiful piece of music and one of my favourite movies.


----------



## damiano

There is an article right now in The Guardian on the American dj/producer Todd Edwards, who more or less invented the UK garage sound. He is famous for the cut up sampling technique. Also worked together with Daft Punk. See Todd Edwards: the inspiring force behind Daft Punk and UK garage


----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars

This is awesome, very nice of WDR to put this up in Dusty's honor.


----------



## Bart.s




----------



## WildBoar

chefwp said:


> Today, listening and saying goodbye to an icon of the rock world, mine at least, RIP Dusty Hill


Definitely another sad loss. I've been exposing my son to them the last few weeks, as he is learning to play guitar. Dusty died the day my son flew with my mom to her house in Texas, of all places.

But here is what we were playing the day before, to annoy my mom -- who is originally from NJ and lived the majority of her adult life near DC:


----------



## M1k3

Ah-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na!
......
Bom-bom-bom, bom-bom-bom-pahbom -bom - vra-vra-vra, Cause-and-action!
And ah, Bom-bom-bom -
Bom-bom-bom-bom-bom - vra-vra-vra - Cause-and-action!


----------



## damiano




----------



## Lars




----------



## Bobby2shots




----------



## Lars




----------



## tcmx3




----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars




----------



## JDA_NC

As a teenager in the early 2000s, I was big on a lot of the independent/punk music coming out of Gainesville, Florida (No Idea Records). I own this album on vinyl and re-discovered it when we moved back to North Carolina a few years ago and I was able to reclaim my records from my mom's house. I always loved this track and I think it's cool how the digitization of music has allowed some of these lesser known bands/albums/songs to be preserved:



(I expect there are a lot of 20 year-old nostalgia/memory lane trips going on currently...)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## tcmx3

this one never gets old for me:


----------



## Lars




----------



## Kippington

I've had this stuck in my head for the last few days...


----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars




----------



## Grayswandir




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Absolutely, hand's down, the best **** you'll hear and see all day! Awesome stuff!


----------



## MarcelNL

I had never heard of the guy until a few weeks ago;


----------



## Lars

ABBA


----------



## inferno

watergate club. and somehow now also label.

i've actually been at this club. its in berlin. it wasn't open. but usually its open 24/7 thursday 12 oclock in the night, to lunchtime monday. 24/7 that is. you bring the drugs they dont ask any questions. to my defense, i was left unsupervised. and high. and the weeed was just as good as ion amsterdam.


----------



## inferno

and i think this one goes out to all you australians. fight the power. 
you just have to do it i guess. and there is no one better suited to this that you. since you live there.


----------



## inferno

i r drunk. but these are goood. imo

first one kicks in at 1:45 or so



aah this one. its so sweet its almost unbelievable. they chose the vocals good here. 

maybe we ought to think twice. before we start something nice. its so fukn good this.


----------



## inferno

we talk that **** so good! kicks in at about the 1min mark.

dont get distracted by her ass. probably everyone xcept me in stockholm have ****ed it. but hey *** do i know.


----------



## MarcelNL

Volodos playing Liszt streamed at 24bits, man how he can create melodious rolling thunder and drama with a grand piano, it's as if he is in my living room right now, if the house was not built so well and less insulated the neighbor's might as well have joined  as the peaks go up to 90dB easily


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> Volodos playing Liszt streamed at 24bits, man how he can create melodious rolling thunder and drama with a grand piano, it's as if he is in my living room right now, if the house was not built so well and less insulated the neighbor's might as well have joined  as the peaks go up to 90dB easily



Sound-pressure level is soooo important, and so many "would-be audiophiles" don't quite get there. It doesn't have to be "loud",,, but that sense of "weight of the orchestra", even in the quietest passages, is essential to a complete dynamic-range experience. It's the difference between reading a story, and living that story.


----------



## tcmx3

MarcelNL said:


> Volodos playing Liszt streamed at 24bits, man how he can create melodious rolling thunder and drama with a grand piano, it's as if he is in my living room right now, if the house was not built so well and less insulated the neighbor's might as well have joined  as the peaks go up to 90dB easily



stunning disc.

Listz gets a bad rap but there are several performances of his work that for me rank in the very top of all recordings. Sinae Lee's Years of Pilgrimage, Volodos, obviously Argerich on her debut recital disc, Cziffra Hungarian Rhapsody, Martynov's Beethoven 6 piano transcription, Arrau's Sonata in B Minor...

Ive just never really understood the charge he was all style and no substance. couldnt be further from the truth IMO

of course I am also a fan of Pogorelich's playing so maybe I dont get to talk


----------



## JDA_NC

A music video featuring Mac Miller that was shot in my hometown.

Three years ago I spent the summer living in Los Angeles and I remember being at work and seeing a notification about his passing. 

Been a crazy couple of years, to say the least.

RIP Mac


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The best song, from the greatest rock band of all time.


----------



## Bobby2shots




----------



## Lars

Going into saturday night like;


----------



## inferno

these are really in tune to the times imo.


----------



## inferno

this group from mexico is really good. my 4 favs from them!

sounds like its mostly analog stuff. sounds so good. sounds all analog to me. i'm all analog more or less. but i've invested in modular stuff instead of standalone boxes/synths. yeah i mean its modular. so i can sell and swap out ****. my whole system is very dirty and old school. and imprecise. and i like it. it sounds bad ass. and if i were an actual musician i could probably do some damage with it.


----------



## inferno

some new version of a classic. and it dont suck total ass!!


----------



## inferno




----------



## MarcelNL

after a few hours of vastly different music


----------



## MarcelNL

catchy tunes from Kruder and Huber;


----------



## Kippington

MarcelNL said:


> catchy tunes from Kruder and Huber;



Isn't it Dorfmeister and Huber?


----------



## MarcelNL

Silly me, SURE Dorfmeister and Huber....I'm SO bad with names....as a kid in school I forgot over half the names of my classmates during summer break...

Kruder and Huber sounds like a great brand name, hipster material, not sure what they'll sell.....

Kruder and Huber;
Beer
Dry aged meat
SM gear
?


----------



## Kippington

MarcelNL said:


> after a few hours of vastly different music



Reminds me a lot of this, build up and everything.



But of course, Booka Shade are awesome as well.


----------



## MarcelNL

Bookashade is one of my most favorite bands in that genre, trentemoller, moderat, apparat, Robert Lippok, Pole, 

and especially this album, after midnight, low lighting, playing LOUD (that volume where you wonder when the doorbell will ring), there are so many layers in that piece.


----------



## Kippington

MarcelNL said:


> Bookashade is one of my most favorite bands in that genre, trentemoller, moderat, apparat, Robert Lippok, Pole,
> 
> and especially this album, after midnight, low lighting, playing LOUD (that volume where you wonder when the doorbell will ring), there are so many layers in that piece.



You might like Made In Heights, if you haven't already heard them


----------



## Dhoff

Not quite what I pictured you listening to @Kippington 

For me genre hybrids are fun listening. I currently enjoy Poor Mans Poison


----------



## Kippington

Dhoff said:


> Not quite what I pictured you listening to @Kippington


I listen to a huge range of stuff lol


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## TXedge

My latest obsession since the pandemic is Three For Silver


----------



## Bobby2shots




----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars




----------



## Bobby2shots




----------



## WiriWiri

A great one-off album and a fitting, belated, tribute to Scratch


----------



## WiriWiri

And this, not just because it’s a wonderful song. But because few things can make me happier than watching the Pips in full flow.

There’s just so much right about this clip, but the feeling that was is a group very much ahead of its time has grown on me. Not least the role reversal of the Pips acting like the archetypal group of backing singers with added gusto, all coordinated moves and implausibly huge smiles. I think the best smiler of all is Gladys‘ older brother fwiw.


----------



## JDA_NC

Lars said:


>




Nice! This is my favorite live performance by Dylan:


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## inferno

masterpiece.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## TheNewMexican

James Taylor...... snow is moving in and I'm feeling kinda depressed lately..........


----------



## chefwp

My youngest is a student of classical guitar, I just suggested to her teacher that they put this on the 'lesson agenda.'


----------



## chefwp

Wow, the one on the left is quite the shredder!


I don't know why that is showing up as 'age restricted' seems rated 'g' to me...
"Jambalaya" by Hank Williams, covered by Reina del Cid and Toni Lindgren


----------



## JDA_NC

TheNewMexican said:


> James Taylor...... snow is moving in and I'm feeling kinda depressed lately..........



Good call. Sweet Baby James always scratches that itch for me (too). I hope you are hanging in there and doing well!


----------



## Lars

This just doesn't get old for me


----------



## RDalman

Vildhjartas new album


----------



## LostHighway

The late Otis Rush


----------



## esoo




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL

new discovery from BAM! 
thanks Torben!


----------



## MarcelNL

something a bit more off the trodden path:


----------



## esoo




----------



## Lars




----------



## LostHighway

Wussy


----------



## Bart.s

Their lyrics are a bit macabre, but really like their music. Next Wednesday they're at Amsterdam Melkweg, I'm gonna be there


----------



## Lars




----------



## MarcelNL

@90dB


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## inferno




----------



## inferno

cant believe how badass this one is after all these years.


----------



## ecchef




----------



## Honerabi




----------



## MarcelNL

Tsuyoshi Yamamoto Trio; Midnight sugar....some great Jazz and a stellar recording by TBM!


----------



## Lars




----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


>



I sense a Bowie fan. I'm old enough to have seen him live... 

Have you seen this? I love this cover of his song.


----------



## chefwp

This is a pretty cool story, I adored Zeppelin back in the day. I recommend once in this article, click on the audio link for a richer story experience.









Under the thunder that opens Led Zeppelin's 'When the Levee Breaks'


Throughout NPR's 50th anniversary, we're looking back at moments from that year that have (also) stood the test of time. Today, one of the most unforgettable pieces of drumming in rock history.




www.npr.org


----------



## Lars

chefwp said:


> I sense a Bowie fan. I'm old enough to have seen him live...
> 
> Have you seen this? I love this cover of his song.



Love Bowie! And I love that cover too..!


----------



## MarcelNL

got fascinated by the art of Maywa Denki (go see after dark mywa denki explorations on YT) and found this:


----------



## Pachowder




----------



## Lars

I'm not the only one who likes Iggy Pop


----------



## Orange Yolks

Travis Holcombe's "FREAKS ONLY"


Lost un-classics, playful electronics, spine snapping breaks and a quirky selection of mind-melting grooves by the pound. Served fresh weekly on FREAKS ONLY by Travis Holcombe.




www.kcrw.com





You can listen live to KCRW for free online, or if you live in LA it's 89.9. Nightly 8-10pm window. I rarely hear stuff I don't like.


----------



## TJ Watson

Lars said:


>



Like his music - but the name always recalls the CIA sponsored invasion of Cuba.

Huh?

It was a:

'Piggy Op...'

I'll shutup & drink coffee now.


----------



## JDA_NC

Not sure if you can play this song _too_ loud...


----------



## Dzbiq

I like how it's written like in 3 different, but complementing parts, the middle one is my favourite.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## AT5760




----------



## Lars




----------



## rickbern

AT5760 said:


>



AT, I spent last night listening to a ton of John Prine, got a little misty. Wonderful stuff


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## Dzbiq




----------



## M1k3

@ian listen to this with your handle.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral




----------



## M1k3

Some inspirational Holiday shopping music


----------



## r0bz

blueface


----------



## M1k3




----------



## Keith Sinclair

Lars said:


> I was so into them when I was younger. Then I dumped my vinyl years ago and didn't rebuy their stuff until recently. I just got Alchemy Live Parts one and two today and it's just great!



Mark Knopfler
David Knopfler
John Illsley
Pick Withers

Next to the Beatles one of the best British imports. Have most of their albums.


----------



## tcmx3

MarcelNL said:


> Tsuyoshi Yamamoto Trio; Midnight sugar....some great Jazz and a stellar recording by TBM!




I love this album, but I think youre underselling how good the recording is.

for a long time it was THE piano recording. just unreal how good the album sounds IMO.


----------



## ikarus

Animals as Leaders!


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

In keeping with @M1k3's seasonal theme...


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> In keeping with @M1k3's seasonal theme...


----------



## Lars




----------



## tcmx3




----------



## M1k3

Knivpodden Swenglish Episode 2








Knivpodden - (SWE)nglish epsiode no.2


Hello and welcome to todays episode and our second epsiode in English! We get requests now and then to make English epsiodes, and we've listened and invited two fellow knifemakers; Robin Dalman and Björn Birgersson. So hopefully you will enjoy two hours of blabbering, drunk Swedes. WELCOME!




podcasts.google.com


----------



## J_Wisdom

At the moment I came to this thread = Sister Carol - Black Cinderella


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I suspect Jeff Lynne's influence on rock and roll isn't widely known or appreciated.


----------



## J_Wisdom

Have you seen Jeff Lynne in this one? I think this whole rendition is worth seeing, but listen to Jeff sing on this.


----------



## tcmx3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I suspect Jeff Lynne's influence on rock and roll isn't widely known or appreciated.




he may not have been a household name himself but ELO definitely was.

my dad and BOTH of his brothers had their own copies of that first LP


----------



## J_Wisdom

Evil Woman is classic.


----------



## J_Wisdom

Here's another good song and a good version of it. Love the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame performances.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## chefwp

this is pretty funny. I counted 14, but I admit about 5 were complete guesses...


----------



## tcmx3




----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## M1k3




----------



## M1k3

@RDalman


----------



## RDalman

M1k3 said:


> @RDalman



Maybe
Edit, jees that is terrible indeed


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## ikarus

new stuff from a djent OG


----------



## tcmx3




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## Bobby2shots




----------



## parbaked




----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## Bobby2shots




----------



## LostHighway

Seasonal music


The greatest modern Christmas song


----------



## Bear




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## chefwp

hands down my favorite holiday song, I bet our Aussie friends can especially relate.


----------



## chefwp

MarcelNL said:


> *New Conception of Jazz - Bugge Wesseltoft*


----------



## Lars




----------



## M1k3




----------



## Luftmensch

chefwp said:


> I bet our Aussie friends can especially relate.



Such a talented artist. Cheeky sense of humour.


----------



## Luftmensch

chefwp said:


> hands down my favorite holiday song



I had to listen to it again ☹



This song has always been melancholic... It acknowledges family separation and reunion.

Notice how when his daughter is introduced at ~3:45, the new generation replaces the old. The focus shifts from him (_I'll__ be seeing my dad; My brother and sisters, my gran and my mum_) to his daughter (_Your__ brothers and sisters and me and your mum_). 

But man... the lyrics:



> And if my baby girl
> When you're twenty-one or thirty-one
> And Christmas comes around
> And you find yourself nine thousand miles from home
> You'll know whatever comes
> Your brothers and sisters and me and your mum
> Will be waiting for you in the sun



This is the first year I have really thought about death in the song . "_Nine thousand miles_" isn't just an immigrant story. "W_aiting for you in the sun_" is a lot more bittersweet in that context. Could be quite difficult for those who have lost family members this year.


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## chefwp

Luftmensch said:


> I had to listen to it again ☹


It is a bit addictive. I'll never forget the first time I heard it, it was when my first born was just a baby girl and I was a long way from family myself, which I still am. It hit me right in the feels.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


>




My children will quickly tell you that is my favorite Christmas song.


----------



## Lars




----------



## LostHighway




----------



## chefwp

During the Kennedy Center honors this year, Brandi Carlile pays tribute to Joni Mitchell, one of this year's honorees, with a smoking version of her song, "River"


----------



## chefwp

My second favorite holiday song


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## damiano

Robbie Shakespeare, of Sly and Robbie fame, dies at age 68


The Jamaican Grammy-winning bassist was part of the duo with Sly Dunbar and worked with such artists as Mick Jagger and Grace Jones




www.theguardian.com


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Ya know, I'm not ashamed of my guilty pleasures.

Not even those secret indulgences that you don't talk about in mixed company. Nope, not ashamed.

But...

There is one...

I have this one guilty pleasure that is...

...That is so dark...so taboo...

...So shame laden that it makes me want to pull my shirt over my head and pretend the world can't see me!





I like Rick Springfield.


----------



## DamageInc

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Ya know, I'm not ashamed of my guilty pleasures.
> 
> Not even those secret indulgences that you don't talk about in mixed company. Nope, not ashamed.
> 
> But...
> 
> There is one...
> 
> I have this one guilty pleasure that is...
> 
> ...That is so dark...so taboo...
> 
> ...So shame laden that it makes me want to pull my shirt over my head and pretend the world can't see me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Rick Springfield.




Reminds me of this.


----------



## LostHighway

Marc Ribot's trio featuring the late, great, Henry Grimes after his return from the wilderness


----------



## M1k3

Who remembers Land Lines?





Remember CD's?


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## Lvrgsp

Here lately for whatever reason I am revisiting, Emerson, Lake, and Palmer, Buffalo Springfield retrospective, and Springsteen radio nowhere.... IDK...


----------



## Lars




----------



## LostHighway

Let's all get Dixie fried


----------



## Lars

I'm listening to Let It Bleed by Rolling Stones. Powerful nostalgia..


----------



## LostHighway

Jimmy Giuffre was major figure in pushing jazz forward in the 1950s and 1960s but is unfortunately less well remembered today than some of his contemporaries. He switched almost entirely from saxophone to clarinet in the 1960s, when it was a somewhat out of fashion instrument.
Late '50s version of his trio


His early '60s trio reunited in the 1990s


----------



## Bobby2shots

Lars said:


> I'm listening to Let It Bleed by Rolling Stones. Powerful nostalgia..



I loved some of the Brian Jones era Stone's songs. On the Flowers album in particular, there was "I'm Just Sitting on a Fence", and "Back Street Girl".


----------



## MarcelNL

Currentzis is ridiculously good...


----------



## MarcelNL

By now I feel I'm in dire need of LIVE performances again...sigh


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## Grayswandir

It's old, but it's good:


----------



## inferno

this one goes out to @Kippington
best **** sweden has produced lately.
i'm just sitting here with my mouth wide open like a fukn ret4rd. good ****. i'm also kinda drunk.
listen through. i'm blasting this **** at 110db. 20dBu out. feels good man. i wish i could turn it up 10 db more. but i can't.


----------



## inferno

maybe you have some good **** out of aus?


----------



## Kippington

inferno said:


> maybe you have some good **** out of aus?


Hell yeah!


----------



## Kippington

This is French tho. I love the intro.


----------



## Kippington

MarcelNL said:


> Currentzis is ridiculously good...


----------



## Bobby2shots

Grayswandir said:


> It's old, but it's good:




Fantastic song, and tricky to play on guitar because Stills uses so many different tunings.... Crosby does too.
Here's a full-length version.
My favourite Nash song is Military Madness.... great memories.


----------



## Grayswandir

Bobby2shots said:


> Fantastic song, and tricky to play on guitar because Stills uses so many different tunings.... Crosby does too.
> Here's a full-length version.
> My favourite Nash song is Military Madness.... great memories.




I remember listening to Suite Judy Blue Eyes when I was a young man of just 17 years old. I was a rodman in a land surveyor crew. One of the other rodmen was an old head from the 60's who filled me with some good wisdom. It was because of his influence (and his stories about traveling cross country in an old VW bug) that I decided to travel cross country and have many adventures of my own.

It's odd, I used to play guitar, but that's one song I never attempted. The song that gave me the most trouble was Little Wing by Jimi Hendrix. There are a few really difficult riffs in that song. A modern equivalent would be "Snow" by the Red Hot Chili Peppers, very difficult to play. John Frusciante is one of my favorite guitar players.



It's a beautiful song.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Grayswandir said:


> I remember listening to Suite Judy Blue Eyes when I was a young man of just 17 years old. I was a rodman in a land surveyor crew. One of the other rodmen was an old head from the 60's who filled me with some good wisdom. *It was because of his influence (and his stories about traveling cross country in an old VW bug) that I decided to travel cross country and have many adventures of my own.*
> 
> It's a beautiful song.



Funny that you mention that; in October 1970, my best friend and I decided to close our small business (snack bar) and hit the road. Between us, we only had $120. in our pockets, and a few cartons of cigarettes,,, no passports. We hitch-hiked across Canada,,, hoping to get a job on a ship, and work our way to Australia, then travel around around the world. We never made it beyond Vancouver, but, we had a helluva adventure. The world was a different place back then.

One guy who gave us a ride near Ottawa was an airline captain,,, and on that day, he was driving to a fishing trip in a place called Fort Coulonge. He was very encouraging and supportive about our plan. He told us of his own travels around the world,,, Moscow,,, Kiev,,, Singapore, etc..

Two years later, I got a job with an airline. My first flight overseas was a charter flight to Rome, and when we got there, we (the crew) were waiting on the tarmac for the captain, who was talking with a mechanic. The captain emerged from the aircraft and came down the air-stairs onto the ramp, and I couldn't believe my eyes. I walked up to him and said, "excuse me sir,,,, have you ever gone fishing at a place called "Fort Coulonge"? He stared at me for a few seconds (I was 60 lbs. skinnier with no more beard), and he said, "Well young man,,, I see you've made it half way". 

To make this story even stranger, this captain was a pilot during World War !!, and, my girlfriends' father who was also a WW2 pilot, served on the same crew.

That captain's nick-name was "Yogi",,, and I'll never forget him. I flew with him on his last flight before retiring.


----------



## Lars

When I grow up I want a right hand like Stevie..


----------



## tcmx3

burial knocking it out of the park again


----------



## Kippington

@inferno, crank this one up to 11 after a couple of drinks, it's a "try not to head-bang" challenge


----------



## Grayswandir

Bobby2shots said:


> Funny that you mention that; in October 1970, my best friend and I decided to close our small business (snack bar) and hit the road. Between us, we only had $120. in our pockets, and a few cartons of cigarettes,,, no passports. We hitch-hiked across Canada,,, hoping to get a job on a ship, and work our way to Australia, then travel around around the world. We never made it beyond Vancouver, but, we had a helluva adventure. The world was a different place back then.
> 
> One guy who gave us a ride near Ottawa was an airline captain,,, and on that day, he was driving to a fishing trip in a place called Fort Coulonge. He was very encouraging and supportive about our plan. He told us of his own travels around the world,,, Moscow,,, Kiev,,, Singapore, etc..
> 
> Two years later, I got a job with an airline. My first flight overseas was a charter flight to Rome, and when we got there, we (the crew) were waiting on the tarmac for the captain, who was talking with a mechanic. The captain emerged from the aircraft and came down the air-stairs onto the ramp, and I couldn't believe my eyes. I walked up to him and said, "excuse me sir,,,, have you ever gone fishing at a place called "Fort Coulonge"? He stared at me for a few seconds (I was 60 lbs. skinnier with no more beard), and he said, "Well young man,,, I see you've made it half way".
> 
> To make this story even stranger, this captain was a pilot during World War !!, and, my girlfriends' father who was also a WW2 pilot, served on the same crew.
> 
> That captain's nick-name was "Yogi",,, and I'll never forget him. I flew with him on his last flight before retiring.



Awesome story. Being on the road brings many adventures. Must have been an amazing experience, being a pilot during WWII. How was Roma?


----------



## Bobby2shots

*Grayswandir wrote;

Awesome story. Being on the road brings many adventures. Must have been an amazing experience, being a pilot during WWII. How was Roma? *

My "adventure" couldn't have happened without the kindness and generosity of total strangers, who often offered us food,, a place to clean up,,, or a place to stay for a night or two when the weather turned cold and our pockets were empty. Beautiful people with curiousity about us,,, and at the same time, eager to tell us their own stories. That was a very common way to look at things back in those days. There was nothing to fear,,, no "angry crazies" to deal with. Hippies were everywhere. Love was everywhere. People of all ages would flash us a "peace" sign as they passed by, and they meant it. Beautiful people.

We had some rough times too. All in all, we were gone for roughly two months, and by the end of November, it was simply too cold, and we headed home. We had no sleeping bags or tents, and there were times when we slept on the ground, next to a small campfire, taking turns, because one of us had to stay awake to keep a lookout for bears in British Columbia's Okanogan Valley. The Okanogan has vast fruit orchards, and at night we'd pick a few apples or pears, just to get something to eat. 

I could tell you a lot more, such as hitching one ride that took us all the way from Sudbury, Ontario to British Columbia in 4 days,,,, and that the kidnapping of British Ambassador James Cross happened the same day we left. (the October '70 FLQ crisis in Quebec),,,, and our overwhelming sense of awe when we first awoke on a sunny day in the B.C. Rocky Mountains,, and how we got free steak dinners when we signed up for a job with a coal mining company on what the miners called "Steak Day" (we were sooooo hungry),,, and how Vancouver was so overrun with "hippies" that the police kicked us out of town because we had no permanent address, and how they bought us bus-tickets to the next town, or, sleeping at the doorway of an abandoned hotel, in a company-town that was scheduled to be bulldozed into the ground due to coal-dust contamination.(the entire town). or, being taken to see what the locals called "Sasquatch Caves" (Bigfoot caves). I could probably write a book about that trip,,,, what an experience.

Rome is another story, so I'll cut it short. The captain and I spent four days together, wined and dined in some great restaurants,,, was probably drunk for 3 out of 4 days. We ate next to the Trevi fountain,,, went to the Coliseum, went to visit one of the catain's friends, who was a professor at the university. Traffic in Rome is absolutely insane with as many as 8 or more "streets" opening into a square, where drivers enter the square on one side, and trying to exit out the other side,,, but they can't merge, so they go 'round and 'round, yelling and gesturing obscenities at each other,,,, it was quite comical to see. Overall, the sense of history is simply overwhelming. That said; hang on to your wallet and passport when you're around tourist attractions.


----------



## Grayswandir

Bobby2shots said:


> *Grayswandir wrote;
> 
> Awesome story. Being on the road brings many adventures. Must have been an amazing experience, being a pilot during WWII. How was Roma? *
> 
> My "adventure" couldn't have happened without the kindness and generosity of total strangers, who often offered us food,, a place to clean up,,, or a place to stay for a night or two when the weather turned cold and our pockets were empty. Beautiful people with curiousity about us,,, and at the same time, eager to tell us their own stories. That was a very common way to look at things back in those days. There was nothing to fear,,, no "angry crazies" to deal with. Hippies were everywhere. Love was everywhere. People of all ages would flash us a "peace" sign as they passed by, and they meant it. Beautiful people.
> 
> We had some rough times too. All in all, we were gone for roughly two months, and by the end of November, it was simply too cold, and we headed home. We had no sleeping bags or tents, and there were times when we slept on the ground, next to a small campfire, taking turns, because one of us had to stay awake to keep a lookout for bears in British Columbia's Okanogan Valley. The Okanogan has vast fruit orchards, and at night we'd pick a few apples or pears, just to get something to eat.
> 
> I could tell you a lot more, such as hitching one ride that took us all the way from Sudbury, Ontario to British Columbia in 4 days,,,, and that the kidnapping of British Ambassador James Cross happened the same day we left. (the October '70 FLQ crisis in Quebec),,,, and our overwhelming sense of awe when we first awoke on a sunny day in the B.C. Rocky Mountains,, and how we got free steak dinners when we signed up for a job with a coal mining company on what the miners called "Steak Day" (we were sooooo hungry),,, and how Vancouver was so overrun with "hippies" that the police kicked us out of town because we had no permanent address, and how they bought us bus-tickets to the next town, or, sleeping at the doorway of an abandoned hotel, in a company-town that was scheduled to be bulldozed into the ground due to coal-dust contamination.(the entire town). or, being taken to see what the locals called "Sasquatch Caves" (Bigfoot caves). I could probably write a book about that trip,,,, what an experience.
> 
> Rome is another story, so I'll cut it short. The captain and I spent four days together, wined and dined in some great restaurants,,, was probably drunk for 3 out of 4 days. We ate next to the Trevi fountain,,, went to the Coliseum, went to visit one of the catain's friends, who was a professor at the university. Traffic in Rome is absolutely insane with as many as 8 or more "streets" opening into a square, where drivers enter the square on one side, and trying to exit out the other side,,, but they can't merge, so they go 'round and 'round, yelling and gesturing obscenities at each other,,,, it was quite comical to see. Overall, the sense of history is simply overwhelming. That said; hang on to your wallet and passport when you're around tourist attractions.



Beautiful stories.

I was a little more fortunate, as I had an old Bronco II and a pocket full of money on my travels out west and back. I met a few famous people along the way, found myself singing with a bunch of Indians at the Denver Powwow back in 1995. That was real honor, the drum's name was "Eagle Voice" and they needed an extra singer. I told my friend that I only knew sweat lodge songs, so he said to me, "Hold your hand on your ear and fake it!". Needless to say it was good advice, but somehow the words came to me and I didn't make a single mistake. It was quite an experience, singing with my Lakota friends, and in front of thousands of other Indian people from all over the country. I still laugh when I remember him telling me to "fake it", what a character he was!

I once found myself in Washington D.C., or on the outskirts, at a sweat lodge ceremony, where the owner of the lodge was a CIA agent. We were supposed to sweat with Kurt Russell and Goldie Hawn that night, but they never showed up. I'm not sure what happened with them, but I would have loved to have met Kurt Russel. Anyway, the CIA agent was a bit of a character, to say the least. I accidentally threw some dirt and sand into his eyes when getting out of the lodge (my towel must have grabbed a bit of dirt from the floor of the lodge) and he exploded on me, screaming and yelling like a maniac. Everyone just froze and looked at him like he was an axe murderer. He quickly realized he had just lost his sh*t over next to nothing, and quickly and quietly regathered his sanity, and whispered an apology to me. I don't know what that poor fellow might have gone through in his career with the CIA, but I never held it against him.

I'll always cherish my time on the road. I met a lot of interesting people, slept beneath the stars on occasion, ate good food, and had some amazing experiences, both good and bad. I miss it, I miss being young, and I hope there's one more trip left in my future, but the gas in the tank is starting to get a bit stale. I hope it's sooner, rather then later. You got to travel around the country at a prime time in history, while I was literally witnessing the last gasp of true freedom in America. I imagine traveling around in a post-911 world is quite different. So much has changed since then. I now regret not traveling to Europe when I had the chance. It was a mistake to only focus on America, but not a huge mistake or anything.


----------



## MarcelNL

it's that time of year already:


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## Bobby2shots

Grayswandir said:


> Beautiful stories.
> 
> I was a little more fortunate, as I had an old Bronco II and a pocket full of money on my travels out west and back. I met a few famous people along the way, found myself singing with a bunch of Indians at the Denver Powwow back in 1995. That was real honor, the drum's name was "Eagle Voice" and they needed an extra singer. I told my friend that I only knew sweat lodge songs, so he said to me, "Hold your hand on your ear and fake it!". Needless to say it was good advice, but somehow the words came to me and I didn't make a single mistake. It was quite an experience, singing with my Lakota friends, and in front of thousands of other Indian people from all over the country. I still laugh when I remember him telling me to "fake it", what a character he was!
> 
> I once found myself in Washington D.C., or on the outskirts, at a sweat lodge ceremony, where the owner of the lodge was a CIA agent. We were supposed to sweat with Kurt Russell and Goldie Hawn that night, but they never showed up. I'm not sure what happened with them, but I would have loved to have met Kurt Russel. Anyway, the CIA agent was a bit of a character, to say the least. I accidentally threw some dirt and sand into his eyes when getting out of the lodge (my towel must have grabbed a bit of dirt from the floor of the lodge) and he exploded on me, screaming and yelling like a maniac. Everyone just froze and looked at him like he was an axe murderer. He quickly realized he had just lost his sh*t over next to nothing, and quickly and quietly regathered his sanity, and whispered an apology to me. I don't know what that poor fellow might have gone through in his career with the CIA, but I never held it against him.
> 
> I'll always cherish my time on the road. I met a lot of interesting people, slept beneath the stars on occasion, ate good food, and had some amazing experiences, both good and bad. I miss it, I miss being young, and I hope there's one more trip left in my future, but the gas in the tank is starting to get a bit stale. I hope it's sooner, rather then later. You got to travel around the country at a prime time in history, while I was literally witnessing the last gasp of true freedom in America. I imagine traveling around in a post-911 world is quite different. So much has changed since then. I now regret not traveling to Europe when I had the chance. It was a mistake to only focus on America, but not a huge mistake or anything.


 
I went to a powwow at the Kahnawake reserve, just south of Montreal, and that was quite a sight to see. The dance competitions and costumes were simply spectacular. I wish I could have stayed a bit longer,, this is an annual event that goes on for a week I believe, but we only had a few hours available.

My youngest sister's husband (Kim) was a tech executive in Toronto, and he took a very early retirement, with a hefty severance package. My sister was into searching family roots at that time, and they discovered that his roots had a grandmother who was a full-blood native. He decided to dig into those roots, and he's now heavily involved in native culture, working with many tribal chiefs across western Canada.

Kim came for a visit a few years ago, and at one point, he did a ritual prayer, and the words and sentiments expressed in that prayer were shockingly beautiful and utterly sensible,,, thanking "Mother Earth" and the Spirits, the Creator,,,, I believe it was called the Smoke Prayer???? Very powerful words that everyone should get to the opportunity to hear.


----------



## Grayswandir

Bobby2shots said:


> I went to a powwow at the Kahnawake reserve, just south of Montreal, and that was quite a sight to see. The dance competitions and costumes were simply spectacular. I wish I could have stayed a bit longer,, this is an annual event that goes on for a week I believe, but we only had a few hours available.
> 
> My youngest sister's husband (Kim) was a tech executive in Toronto, and he took a very early retirement, with a hefty severance package. My sister was into searching family roots at that time, and they discovered that his roots had a grandmother who was a full-blood native. He decided to dig into those roots, and he's now heavily involved in native culture, working with many tribal chiefs across western Canada.
> 
> Kim came for a visit a few years ago, and at one point, he did a ritual prayer, and the words and sentiments expressed in that prayer were shockingly beautiful and utterly sensible,,, thanking "Mother Earth" and the Spirits, the Creator,,,, I believe it was called the Smoke Prayer???? Very powerful words that everyone should get to the opportunity to hear.


Yeah Bobby,

Native people are very interesting and their culture is fascinating. As for the prayer, it's probably something specific to that particular tribe. It really depends on whether or not they held onto their language or not. A few tribes in the lower 48 states actually use some Lakota songs and ceremonies because they either lost their language or lost their own ceremonies via the U.S. government kidnapping Indian children and forcing them into boarding schools, where their culture was erased from their minds. There were other problems that lead to a loss of language and culture, but the boarding schools were particularly nasty. If they spoke Indian they were usually beaten and punished. 

I'm sure you're aware of it, as the Canadian government and the Catholic church treated the natives in a similar manner. It's a shame, there are some really devious and evil people out there, and unfortunately they often wind up in positions of power over other people. It's same old song and dance no matter where you go it seems.

Any idea what tribe your brother-in-law was related to?

You had some great experiences traveling across Canada. I was in Canada many years ago and I loved it. I traveled into Canada via Malone New York, went past Montreal and then into the interior, to some place called "Lac Echo". It was a good 25 miles out from a small village, and some guy living in a cabin on the bank of the lake took care of everything. He only spoke French, but he was a really nice guy. We had a great time in Canada. Everyone was very friendly and the camping up there blew away the campgrounds that we had in the states. Everything was cleaner and there was more space between each campsite. 

-gray.


----------



## MarcelNL

Stravinsky's Firebird by Leinsdorf with the LA Philharmonic on Sheffield Lab...spooky


----------



## Bobby2shots

Grayswandir said:


> Yeah Bobby,
> 
> Native people are very interesting and their culture is fascinating. As for the prayer, it's probably something specific to that particular tribe. It really depends on whether or not they held onto their language or not. A few tribes in the lower 48 states actually use some Lakota songs and ceremonies because they either lost their language or lost their own ceremonies via the U.S. government kidnapping Indian children and forcing them into boarding schools, where their culture was erased from their minds. There were other problems that lead to a loss of language and culture, but the boarding schools were particularly nasty. If they spoke Indian they were usually beaten and punished.
> 
> I'm sure you're aware of it, as the Canadian government and the Catholic church treated the natives in a similar manner. It's a shame, there are some really devious and evil people out there, and unfortunately they often wind up in positions of power over other people. It's same old song and dance no matter where you go it seems.
> 
> Any idea what tribe your brother-in-law was related to?
> 
> You had some great experiences traveling across Canada. I was in Canada many years ago and I loved it. I traveled into Canada via Malone New York, went past Montreal and then into the interior, to some place called "Lac Echo". It was a good 25 miles out from a small village, and some guy living in a cabin on the bank of the lake took care of everything. He only spoke French, but he was a really nice guy. We had a great time in Canada. Everyone was very friendly and the camping up there blew away the campgrounds that we had in the states. Everything was cleaner and there was more space between each campsite.
> 
> -gray.



Regarding the residential schools, I believe over 4000 deaths have been confirmed so far, with estimates of a possible 6000 deaths. The majority of those confirmed cases was apperently caused by Tuberculosis. Roughly 700-800 cases of Spanish Flu. We'll probably never know how many died from suicides. This was truly a shameful period in Canada's history.

I have no idea what tribe Kim is with at the moment; he was apparently living on the north side of Vancouver Island, near a reserve there. I'm surprised there are so many native communities on Vancouver Island.

Regarding Lac Echo, that's not very far from where I live,,, probably a 90 minute drive. It's part of the Papineau-Labelle Wildlife Preserve. Turns out there are many lakes with the same name,,, one is an hour north of Montreal, and another Lake Echo in the Quebec Eastern Townships.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## Lars

I've had the new album from Robert Plant and Alison Krauss on repeat for the last couple of days. Great stuff..


----------



## Bobby2shots

Alison is amazing,,,,. What a voice.


----------



## SirCutAlot

Sixto Rodriguez:

Link

SirCutALot


----------



## Lars

Bobby2shots said:


> Alison is amazing,,,,. What a voice.


So good..


----------



## damiano




----------



## LostHighway

Charlie Parr _"Last of the Better Days Ahead"

_


----------



## Bobby2shots




----------



## M1k3

@Luftmensch


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## inferno

Kippington said:


> Hell yeah!



st
thats some good ****! but what about her first real big tune. 

my oh fukn my.

i just wish could load up on psych... beep

**** yeah. i need it. we all know it. 

gidge - dusk. this is from downunder and ultra its brutal. kicks in at 2:20 or so if you got the juice.


gidge also has a tune called norrland, and this is the most northern county in sweden but they have never been in norrlands
basically for stockholmers norrland is very farth north. i have lived in northern norway thouch and then "norrland" isn't that far. 




but hey here we're going really djungle. dig! really brutal tune this one,
LETRA"Jardines (feat. Lido Pimienta)", de Chancha Vía Circuito


hey hey hey

Kraftwerk - Das Model


----------



## inferno

kraftwerk


----------



## inferno

their synth linest are so beefy i just want tom die, mother of fukn god


----------



## inferno

god damn


----------



## Lars

This is the thing I didn't know I needed..


----------



## MarcelNL

trade you for ' Autobahn' from their 3D gig, played (live?) at the Evoluon...I still wonder if I just saw them standing there or that they actually created sound.


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> trade you for ' Autobahn' from their 3D gig, played (live?) at the Evoluon...I still wonder if I just saw them standing there or that they actually created sound.



Should have laid off the LSD then


----------



## inferno

some more ethnich/world music.




Lars said:


> This is the thing I didn't know I needed..




you have to do better!!

much better.


----------



## inferno

**** yeah


----------



## Lars

inferno said:


> you have to do better!!
> 
> much better.


Like this?


----------



## inferno

this is sweden! ( if yoyu liked tyo suck dicks that is)


----------



## inferno

oooh i get knocked out. i almost have to suck my own fukn dick. and thatsd bad.

i think this is based of some sarah brigthman song.
almost certain i actually have that song on cd. bu then again last time i listened to cd was in like 2004 or so. so who really knows.
this is a good substitute. its actually awsome if you got the sound.


----------



## inferno

this must be my fav finnish song ever. the "black cat tango"


----------



## Lars

inferno said:


> oooh i get knocked out.


Nobody knocks out Inferno..


----------



## inferno

yeah i have to admit it that was not a very serious song for me to post. hey what can i say. 

but here i will post some ultra serious ones. maybe they're even too serious. why knows. as always i like to listen at "full blast" and that happens to be like 110-140dB or so spl. depending on what amp is currently not fried.  they all fry sooner or later.

at least some more serious ****.. you know.







and that last one reminds me of this mother of ****n god bad ass tune. the db edit...
yeah. nuff said here i guess. just listen. play it through.
when my mixer i hitting the red leds i know it means it fukn good!


----------



## LostHighway

Relatively straight playing from Nate Wooley


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## inferno

so god damn awesome tune. old gold. pet shop boys produces this one.


but not this one. i promise. this is from denmark. i remember hearing this one for the first time. must have been 2011-2 or so. its was on nrk p3. norwegian state radio. i was working overtime and it was like 7-8 in the evening. i just had to stop working and just listen. they were playing new ****, mostly club stuff but somehow this one made it through. i know why now. it took like a year or 2 before this even showed up on youtube. i wrote it down and searched for it every month or so. it payed off. i think this version is better than the radio one.

 

also from denmark.


i fukn love denmark. why dont i live in denmark? why not just fuking go there and just exist? yeah thats a good question. that i dont know the answer to. 
i guess we can all agree they do some **** juuust right. yeah. no?

this is definitely not from denmark. and its its awsome. and the women were more fukable somehow.


----------



## inferno

Lars said:


> Like this?




much better! but that guy is singing out of tune most of the song. i guess its the downside with real live stuff. they cant really sing. or play. 
i dont thin k i would have done much better though so maybe i should just stfu.


----------



## Kippington

inferno said:


> some more ethnich/world music.


----------



## Lars




----------



## LostHighway

The Incredible String Band covering the Pindar family from the Bahamas


----------



## Lars

RIP Meat..


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## LostHighway

This was written in the 1920s by Blind Alfred Reed but somehow seemed appropriate.
Young Ryland Cooder (with a young Jim Keltner on drums)


Old Ry Cooder This is a partial re-write of a song generally attributed to Rev. Robert Wilkins again from the early 20th C

For those of you who don't follow C&W music. The Bakersfield (CA) Sound was sort of an antidote to the Countrypolitan Sound coming out of Nashville in the 1960s and '70s (lots of rather syrupy material and string arrangements). The Bakersfield Sound was rougher, closer to honky-tonk of the 1950s. Buck Owens and Merle Haggard were the most famous Bakerfield artists. Ralph Mooney played pedal steel for both of them as well as Waylon Jennings.


----------



## Lars




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## Greasylake




----------



## Greasylake




----------



## Bobby2shots




----------



## Lars




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


>




I was coming here to post some Plant-related stuff myself.


----------



## damiano

Still sounds as fresh and futuristic as in the early 80s!


----------



## MarcelNL

I just stumbled across Mario Batkovic, will be listening to this later tonight in better resolution.


----------



## Nemo

HumbleHomeCook said:


>



Ahh!

The forbidden riff.


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## M1k3

Dedicated to a special wanker.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## MarcelNL

Just bought some mono Suske vinyl, he is so good...


----------



## J_Wisdom

Growing up in Cajun County in the 60s and 70s, here is something from the early 70s you probably never heard before.


----------



## J_Wisdom

For all you Moody Blues fans, here is the original "Go Now" by Bessie Banks.


----------



## Lars




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL

at BAM! I learned about the Violin player Karl Suske, and I have grown fond of his style and powerful expression.
I just started collecting Vinyl (mono) and already snagged up a couple of records with him.


----------



## MarcelNL

double post due to forum hiccup


----------



## damiano

For the music lovers, I found a great radio station with a mix of classical, pop, rock and world music. French. I mostly listen to their eclectic channel, but they also have a dedicated pop/jazz/world etc channel.









FIP – Écouter la radio en direct et les radios thématiques


Tout l'univers musical de FIP, sélection de titres Jazz, Electro, Rock, Pop, Groove et bien plus. Écoutez la radio en direct et les radios thématiques.




www.fip.fr


----------



## M1k3




----------



## M1k3




----------



## Lars




----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> *Bob Dylan - Lonesome Day Blues (Official Audio)*


that whole album was so good


----------



## Lars

chefwp said:


> that whole album was so good


It was the album that turned me on to Dylan..!


----------



## Lars




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## inferno

found some reeally good **** today!! so calm. it just got stuck in my head.





then something completely different, the most goddamn awesome video i have ever seen. wow! music was so so, but that vid!!
stay away from drugs people! ho lee fuk.





this one is completely awesome too, but for other reasons.


----------



## Lars

Masters of Reality anno 1992. Ginger Baker on drums. Still sounds fresh.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Slash‘s new album „4“ with Myles Kennedy & The Conspirators.



https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLoY-_hPW6JZt0GoDPqvcuw9EUxTPzJveu


----------



## LostHighway

One of the best shows I ever saw was Richard Thompson solo at First Avenue's 7th Street Entry. It was their small side room with a capacity of maybe 250 but only about 50 or 60 people were there that night. Marky Commando of the very short lived quartet version of the Suicide Commandos was crying in the back row. 



The great John Surtees rode a Black Lightning engine stuffed into a Norton Manx frame. It must have been a handful and a half.

John Surtees

Vincents were surely the greatest thing to ever come out of Stevenage


----------



## Wagnum

This song never gets old


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Lars

RIP Mark Lanegan


----------



## Lars

I have been bummed out all day thinking about Mark Lanegan. Here is a video of him and Bourdain meeting for the first time..


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Happy birthday Johnny. Thank you.


----------



## damiano

Radiohead. When those big albums came out I was a hardcore fan, but over the years and in my humble view their music has lost a bit of its shine. Compared to say REM, and the fact that in some circles Radiohead is still seen as the best ever. That’s not to say they haven’t made some absolute classics, like the one from Kid A above, and also this one here.


----------



## MarcelNL

Yesterday we watched this video, Teodor Currentzis rehearsing with SWR Orchestra, to see how he invites the orchestra to levels where they never have gone to tease out the emotion. WOW


----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars




----------



## damiano

Lars said:


>



One of my favourite albums.. timeless beauty!


----------



## Lars




----------



## damiano

Guys, I changed my user name (used to be wahnamhong). Anyway, it has only been a year or so ago when I discovered Black Sabbath. Yes I knew them by name but never thought their music would actually be any good! How wrong was I lol. Also worthwhile to check out War pigs from this 1970 album, if only for the lyrics which are so relevant now.


----------



## LostHighway

Of the late '60s/early '70s guitar heroes I place Peter Green at the head of the pack (behind Hendrix who had no peers). The Peter Green version of Fleetwood Mac was an amazing band. Danny Kirwan was only a teenager when he joined and a very credible guitarist in his own right. Sadly drugs and some underlying mental health issues destroyed Green's career and Kirwan was undone by metal health issues and alcohol.


----------



## LostHighway

Lest anyone get the impression that my musical tastes are too predictable I offer this late work from Morton Feldman. I caution the listener not to listen at high volume or to immediate try to analyze what is going on, just give yourself over to the work. If you even halfway enjoy this try the earlier Rothko Chapel (1971) another piece by Feldman (of moderate duration) I'm fond of.


----------



## Lars




----------



## Honerabi

Finding some real gems in the soundtracks of some good videos. 
Discovered Giovanna Perna's "L'Arte Dei Sogni" 



in the movie "From the Vine (2020)". Loses in translation. Oh Madonna! Belissima!


----------



## rickbern

Kyiv is calling









Kyiv calling: famous Clash anthem reborn as call to arms


Ukrainian punk band Beton win blessing of Clash’s remaining members to record new version of song to raise funds for support network




www.google.com


----------



## BrewsWayne




----------



## inferno

this is not music. but i feel this is one of the most important vids on the tube right now.


----------



## Lars




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Damn. Terribly sad news. RIP Taylor Hawkins. Far too young. Thanks for the great tunes.


----------



## Lars




----------



## damiano




----------



## MarcelNL

I'm by no means a major Pink Floyd fan although I like some of their music at occasions, this is going to become an epic song because of everything that is going on.... 

Suggest a time and day that everyone in Europe plays this as loud a F&^% at the same time (I'll join @110dB);


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Lars

Roger Daltrey doing his best parrot impression.


----------



## inferno

still listening to this one. this has to be the absolute phattest sh1t ever recorded in the last 12 months. by far.

meute - peace


----------



## inferno

agoria - sky is clear. this was one of my first vinyls if not _the_ first.
french producer.

i remember hernan cattaneo playing this from the womb in tokyo back in 2004 or so. i had the set. the tune after was dave gahan - dirty sticky floors (junkie xl rmx).

i remember the first time i heard the set i was smoking weed. white widow . that i had grown myself. 10 weeks. dried well, freezed (to eliminate chlorophyll). loaded the pipe. took my boomblaster to bed. burned the womb set to cd. and put it in the boomblaster. and put that one next to my head.

took 3 tokes. and mother of ****ing god. yeah i think you all know what happened.
and aural orgasm of about an hour.

now i'm mostly into aya. as a medicine. and the euphoria of that has to be about 100 million trillion times more than white widow. but whenever i go to the dam. i get widow. its the most euphoric weed ever made. and i have tried the best **** they have in the dam. from all the best shops. only thing that comes close is greenhouse hazes, probably the lemon haze. because its very close to the original haze. smells almost he same.

problem with original haze is that its not a cash crop. it takes 6 months to get 1g/watt in flowering. but to be honest haze takes about 9 months to get good. to really get potent. i mean one toke potent, no matter your tolerance. yeah then its working as advertized. extreme paranoia. but hey you need to take that seconds. half toke. hehe because no one can take a full toke of haze. not even me.

i have grown it and the original haze smells like *****/fuel/lemon. if it smells different its not a real haze. and also its lime green. not purple. i mean it might be *a* haze but its not *the* haze. everything that is crossed with a haze is a haze. but only seedsman stock is real haze today. and was 15 years ago.






Cannabis Seeds for Sale since 2003 | Seedsman | Seedsman







www.seedsman.com


----------



## inferno

agoria yeah well **** me.


----------



## inferno

i realize


----------



## M1k3




----------



## Lars




----------



## Terryy




----------



## MarcelNL

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mGI8yEs7XAJazO1HD_z7XUxp-YgKUmLts



BOOKASHADE Both


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## chefwp

My youngest daughter, 11 y.o., gave a performance today, shredding.


----------



## Lars

chefwp said:


> My youngest daughter, 11 y.o., gave a performance today, shredding.



She killed it, well done.


----------



## Lars




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MowgFace




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## gregfisk

damiano said:


>



I’m a huge Jeff Buckley fan and he died way to young. I literally have everything I could find that he recorded and I’m still wanting for more. We had a local radio station with the call letters KXRX and they played adult contemporary rock I guess you’d call it. Anyway, they had a segment they called desert island disks. I can’t tell you how many people picked Jeff Buckley as the artist that they could listen to.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## inferno

latest **** from the .se commercial market.

these will be hammered very soon on radio in your country. especially the shm one since this is very singalong-ey.

i never ever thought i would post a swedish house mafia tune on a forum. ever. but now i do. 
the vocals are very nice in this one but its 100% up to connie constance. i think i could produce a better beat solely with my dick on my modular though. maybe i should try that some day. but i like this one. the vocals are good.



then we have the latest from tove lo. 



not really a fan. but it will be hammered like ****. everywhere. you were warned.
i liked this one though. from a few years back.



--------------------

getting ****ing hammered tonight though. for real. redbull and beer. 

and now all the sudden **** like this makes so much more sense. this is so ****ing awsome i cant believe. mother of ****ing god.

i wish my mixer had an 11 level.


----------



## tcmx3

this album is so good it's ridiculous


----------



## gregfisk

tcmx3 said:


> View attachment 179475
> 
> this album is so good it's ridiculous


Who is it?


----------



## tcmx3

gregfisk said:


> Who is it?


Kendrick Lamar - Mr Morale and the Big Steppers!


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL

further, I just came back from a Arcadi Volodos recital..pfffffffffff say no more, ridiculous how good he is....


----------



## tcmx3

MarcelNL said:


> further, I just came back from a Arcadi Volodos recital..pfffffffffff say no more, ridiculous how good he is....



oh man Im jealous! Although I have to admit it's hard for me to wrap my head around the idea of seeing him live because so much of my mental model is those Sony CDs.


----------



## MarcelNL

I am sooo stoked, it's the second time I hear him live in the small town I love in....london, Rome, Paris, New York...Tilburg...

the first part of his performance he was handicaped by a string resonance, the second part is was resolved and het let it rip...he is THE pianist of this era, and boy did he make that claim true...I'm still recovering,


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## MarcelNL

BTW it feels great to bring down the average age in a concert hall


----------



## damiano

RIP Vangelis. This album will always be in my top 10 best of all time..


----------



## gregfisk

damiano said:


> RIP Vangelis. This album will always be in my top 10 best of all time..



This is fantastic music which I’ve not heard before. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## MarcelNL

discovered in Munich;


----------



## Lars




----------



## M1k3

Party like it's 1422


----------



## MarcelNL

I love Ferras style of playing, he had a difficult childhood with a father pushing him into 'making that violin sound like a Stradivarius', to me his sound is full of melancholy, expression and virtuosity, especially as he is now playing a really good violin.

The latest changes in my system are working out really well


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## M1k3




----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


>


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL

closing act at Best Kept Secret Festival, heard a Belgian radio station say his performance was one for the history books, my GF was at the concert and she agrees...
Warning; get your hankies out before it's too late.


----------



## Lars




----------



## inferno

so a few days ago i found this tune. had a bit of afterglow from the j*ngle m*ds (that are now working again). i was so healed and good after a good session, and kinda woke up to this lol. life is good sometimes.

i mean this **** just takes off. so ****ing banging i can't believe it. roisin murphy used to be the singer in moloko. 

full blast!


----------



## inferno

these are also good.

this one is a bit more clubby and dark. like the one above but not as good imo.


these are bit shinier and happier. killer vocals.




then i think i should finish this off with a blast from da past!

**** yeah!


----------



## inferno




----------



## M222

I just couldn't resist resist ...

Davis was an influence, what can I say
I still listen to him and have been revisiting this album lately 
and for who love Washitas the stone, Mts, forest, river (in OK or AR tho spelled diff) 
Yeah, I'm old....


----------



## LostHighway

M222 said:


> I just couldn't resist resist ...
> 
> Davis was an influence, what can I say
> I still listen to him and have been revisiting this album lately
> and for who love Washitas the stone, Mts, forest, river (in OK or AR tho spelled diff)
> Yeah, I'm old....



Thanks for posting this. I know his work mostly from Taj Mahal, Gene Clark, and Roger Tillison but he was one of my favorite late '60s early '70s guitarists.


----------



## M222

First time I heard him was with Taj Mahal. He played on some other stuff I'd heard but didn't know it was him...


----------



## inferno

really good


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## inferno

_beautiful...._


----------



## inferno

so. earlier today i listened to some tunes on the tube and somehow i got sucked into this weird genre.

oriental ethno deep house  its really trippy. found some good ones. and it was exactly what i needed today.


----------



## inferno

whattabout some moar exotic ethno deep house??


----------



## inferno

and then just a really bad ass one.


----------



## MarcelNL

and now for something completely different


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I have no idea what Bon was talking about but it's one of the greatest rock and rolls songs ever by the *greatest band ever*.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Happy birthday Bon.


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Happy birthday Bon.



My band once played some gigs at a club in Berlin where the owner would dj before and after our set. He only played Bon Scott era AC/DC on vinyl and refused to play anything else. Needless to say, he was a great dj!


----------



## Lars




----------



## DamageInc

Lars said:


>



Good stuff, gonna see them live in October


----------



## Lars

DamageInc said:


> Good stuff, gonna see them live in October


At the first sold out show of their tour none the less. Hope you will enjoy the show..


----------



## MarcelNL

If anyone has a mint copy of the mono release lying around please contact me ;-)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## Michael J.R.

Thats how a weekend should start:


----------



## inferno

some really heavy tunes here guys. beware. they might blow out your minds.
this is what happens when you do evil drugs!!





i guess this one is good too if i did like 1 metric ton of blow a day or so.


----------



## MarcelNL

trade you for Joplyn Pappelallee 01


----------



## inferno

11 ****ing minutes!!


----------



## inferno

think i'm gonna listen through the whole list.


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL

saw this live in the 'evoluon', well live? who knows... (a building modelled after a spaceship)


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## WilliamDallas

Just found out about the Punch Brothers and I’m really digging them right now.


----------



## M1k3

"Happy Birthday, you have COVID"

...no, wait. 
That's not how it's supposed to go. 
But it did.
Happy Birthday to me?


----------



## MarcelNL

@M1k3 congratulations!


----------



## M1k3

MarcelNL said:


> @M1k3 congratulations!


On the covid or birthday?


----------



## Lars

Happy birthday @M1k3! Hope the symptoms are mild and your recovery swift..!


----------



## MarcelNL

M1k3 said:


> On the covid or birthday?


on both


----------



## M1k3

MarcelNL said:


> on both


----------



## MarcelNL

try to see Covid as opportunity to up your immune system before a variant that is worse gets the better of us ;-)


----------



## bradmacmt




----------



## Lars

Thank you internet.


----------



## inferno

this is so ****ing heavy and baNGING. kicks in at 5.00 or so.


----------



## Lars




----------



## Nemo

M1k3 said:


> "Happy Birthday, you have COVID"
> 
> ...no, wait.
> That's not how it's supposed to go.
> But it did.
> Happy Birthday to me?



Hope you get better soon


----------



## MowgFace

M1k3 said:


> "Happy Birthday, you have COVID"
> 
> ...no, wait.
> That's not how it's supposed to go.
> But it did.
> Happy Birthday to me?




Happy belated.

This made me put on "The Decline"


----------



## M1k3

Nemo said:


> Hope you get better soon





MowgFace said:


> Happy belated.
> 
> This made me put on "The Decline"


I'm feeling 80% better.

And thank you.

Also reminds me...


----------



## Luftmensch




----------



## johnvburke100

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="YouTube" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## johnvburke100

MarcelNL said:


>



Thanks for this--my knowledge of the lieder repertoire hadn't extended to Shoeck before. A question: how do I put up a YouTube video here--not a link, but the video? I tried copy-pasting the "Embed" code from YouTube > Share and it didn't seem to work. Do I use the "Upload Video" button? I'm ancient and still playing tech catchup. Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## inferno

so today i started playing from my old browser playlist from the start. and its 3 OS installs old. basically from 2012 or so. and there are some good **** there. that i haven't heard in years. i wish i had some serious drugs on hand but unfortunately i only have 3,5% beer. 

these are of varied genre. all of them are some of the best **** i ever heard though!

full blast on this one. best live performance i've ever seen.


bad ass tune. reminds me of oslo where i used to live. 


i remember this one was a fav too. back in the days. really banging ****. yeah hard drugs wanted here.


swedish tune this. it was judged the best tune of the year norway 2012-13 or so. and then it was really ****ing good!


some analog synth goodness. yeah this one goes quite wild there after some time. all analog synths. and this is how analog synths sound like. its like theyr'e alive. the electrons is the hemoglobin. i usually blast this one @ 11. muthafukking real transistors on boards!! and imo they could have taken this quite a lot further. 


the end /


----------



## inferno

and then while digging this deep i found 3 old favorites from my oslo era. all of these was heard on state radio. after 6 though. 
they always used to play the best **** they found over the week at the evenings. and sometime i worked overtime. **** i worked 12h a day for almost 2 years there. so yeah i heard a lot of their "uncommercial" non pop tunes. and that was the good **** of course. 
3 of my favs from that era here. 




this is a swedish group and this the best **** that they ever did. if anything deserves full blast its this one. and yeah that vid is not shot in sweden just so you know. its shot in bollywood.



and finally. mother of ****ing god how good this tune is. dont know what to say really. they must have been smoking the wrong dope this day. since this is their only truly good tune. i fee.l they let it go this time. for real somehow. you know? well not many people know what its like to let go, for real. but i do.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## M1k3




----------



## johnvburke100

oval99 said:


> Some impressive stuff there Damage Inc:
> 
> -Chicago: Based on your tastes in previous posts, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you're not talking about the Peter Cetera era :biggrin:
> -Steely Dan: good man! I think I mentioned them upthread. One of my faves.
> -Massive Attack: yes yes and yes. "Blue Lines" and "Mezzanine" are two of my favorite albums.
> -Miles Davis: wow, don't know where to begin. Last year I got into him via Bitches' Brew. Blew my mind. Since then I've listened to Agharta and it's similarly volcanic. Just don't know where to go next.
> 
> 
> 
> -Tell me about it. I've begun ripping and uploading my 1100 DVDs, Blurays and VCDs to the Plex Server . The potential is mind-blowing (I'll have remote access to my entire movie and TV collection anywhere, anytime, from any mobile device! Yowwwwweee!). But then reality intrudes: there's this thing called encoding, and it's a big mess. All the new terminology to learn and all the tweaks to my ripped video files to make sure they play smooth is daunting. Damn, i wish it were easy. I can easily see this process taking 12-18 months. But when it's done, man...:jumpy:


An earlier poster mentioned Cannonball Adddrley and you can't do better than the "Somethin' Else" album he made with Miles. Miles had an amazing ability to raise the level of everybody he worked with. Coltrane was a once-in-a-century genius regardless, but Cannonball, Wynton Kelly, Red Garland and many more did their best work with him. Was this because his notoriously abrasive personality scared them, so they didn't fall back on cliches and tired licks but made an extra effort to be original? People did outstanding work with von Karajan, too...


----------



## MarcelNL

johnvburke100 said:


> Thanks for this--my knowledge of the lieder repertoire hadn't extended to Shoeck before. A question: how do I put up a YouTube video here--not a link, but the video? I tried copy-pasting the "Embed" code from YouTube > Share and it didn't seem to work. Do I use the "Upload Video" button? I'm ancient and still playing tech catchup. Help would be much appreciated.


Just copy the URL in YT, the full line and paste it here ;


----------



## johnvburke100




----------



## salparadise

^^Sweet. One of my favorites, also Know What I Mean, which I am playing now!


----------



## johnvburke100

salparadise said:


> ^^Sweet. One of my favorites, also Know What I Mean, which I am playing now!
> 
> (How do y’all get those album covers in the post?)


The album cover was part of the YouTube file and just sort of came along with the URL. I was flummoxed until MarcelNL cleared things up for me.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Good bye Blaine. A warrior to the end. God speed my friend.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## Michael J.R.

HumbleHomeCook said:


>




1974 was my first trip as ship's officer to Gulfport/ Mississippi on a reefer, loading pineapples with destination Rostock/East Germany
I went to the local record store asking their suggestion from the new releases. Reply: "Honky Tonk Heroes" by Waylon Jennings. First time I ever heard about him. When I came home and my wife heard this record she said "he has a voice like a porn magazine." Think she was right. I have almost all of his songs on CD now, even his old Rock'n Roll releases.


----------



## Lars

Waylon is such a badass..!


----------



## M1k3

I'd like to dedicate this song to my soon to be former boss and his 2 bootlickers.


----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars




----------



## inferno

blast from tha muddafukking past!!


----------



## inferno

i dedicate this one to all australians on here  its quite good i think.


----------



## inferno

really ****ing banging tune!


----------



## M1k3

R.I.P. Queen Elizabeth


----------



## MarcelNL

getting used to slavic languages


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## chefwp

Coolio has really gone to the gangsta's paradise, so now is the time for this tribute


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL

I heard this live yesterday, and for me this is a discovery;


----------



## salparadise

Angelo Badalamenti, Twin Peaks Soundtrack - not the cover art I was hoping for, grrrrr. This is a bit different… from whatever you’ve been listening to. I’ll see if I can get the good artwork.



This is it- but it just links to Laura’s Theme, which is probably familiar. The soundtrack is way more abstract, and fun.


----------



## MarcelNL

check out David Lynch music, he made quite a bit or rock, but also some outlandishly weird music like this


----------



## MarcelNL

just heard this soprano....I think she'll be a huge star in the Opera world sometime soon, her sound makes me think of Callas in her best days, goosebumps.....this song is not the best showcase as the recording is a bit rough but still


----------



## MarcelNL

this one is better, slightly old fashioned use of vibrato but it works for me!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Good bye Loretta. Thanks for always being so classy.


----------



## MarcelNL

after listening to a live concert by two string quartets tomorrow I'm going to hear Booka Shade live 
the progamming ensures a pretty nice line up before and after !


----------



## inferno

booka shade you say. 
i have this one on mp3 as "booka shade white rooms" but its obviously not. 

vocals start at half way in. this one is from maybe 2010.

the vocals are ****ing gold,


----------



## inferno

this old tune above reminds me of the good old days in oslo with blow and x. and money. almost unlimited money. 

those were the ************* days.



above. ****. yeah. kicks in at 1min or so. this has to be one of the phattest tunes ever ****ing recorded. ever. **** me. remember hearing it in oslo 2009 or so. and i came from far away (mo i rana), and we smoked weed the whole week. not a single cop car seen that week.


-------------

denmark!!


denmark2 


denmark3


----------



## inferno

digging through my old mp3s i found some good unposted stuff.
these tunes can "start" at 5 minutes in. just so you know.

in no particular order. but its all good.



french electroclash i guess.


sias only good tune. ever. its very good though. 0% commercial ****.




this one is banging quite hard.


----------



## inferno

lets listen to some more danish and weird ****. and this was almost 20 years ago. no ****.

wow how the **** did i neglect this tune for like 10 years.
**** yeah. you're undercover, my secret lover...


moar. very beefy sound overall. and almost no one of you will be able to play it at full blast. but i can. so i will.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## MarcelNL

the sortof indoor 'festival' was nice, Bookashade ROCKED, the visual efects were fantastic. The night ended with Joris Voorn, new to me (heard one of his tracks on radio last week), intense stuff!

On the program for this week; all 24 preludes and fuga's by Shostakovich played live


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## MarcelNL

that song only works when you understand the German language ;-)


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> that song only works when you understand the German language ;-)


I do. And it's a cool song!


----------



## Michael J.R.

I do as well, and agree!


----------



## MarcelNL

please meet the new chef conductor of the royal concertgebouw orchestra; Klaus Mäkalä , age 27.....WOW
(you have to know that here the Orchestra chooses their new conductor, not a board of directors or anyone else)


----------



## inferno

last week when i was gonna post all that good ****. i simply go drunk and fell asleep.
so i'm gonna post that **** up now.

starting with this.



this one is just sweet and nice



this one is kinda light. but nice. kicks in ar 2:00



this one is quite bad ass. from 1992. a lot of tunes you know was built from this one



yeah then another mid range tune right. yeah none of these will really blow you off your feet or anything but they are quite good in their own right.



i'm gonna dif up some phatter **** for the next post.

now i'm at numbers in on of my playlists. and very sooni will get to letters. such as a and b and such.


----------



## inferno

yeah i wanted to play "einmusik - fleur de lis" here. because its some seriously banging ****ing ****. but it appears it does not exist on the tube.


it is what it is. 


this one is ****ing banging though  got it listed as "my name is lucy". lucy london. fierce angel presents digital angel.





ante perry, tube and berger - human you (peter jürgens rmx)

and then the non jurgens rmx. kicks in after half time or so. this (these) one(s) is seriously bad ass.







yeah. kicks in at 2min. this is progressive breaks.





fairly certain this dude is greek. B.I.G - "no names" (original mix).




i used to work in greece in the early 2000:nds. love greece. its so phucked there )


----------



## inferno

dont know what to say here really but. denmark. they do their own ****, right.



hmm. i remeber it so clearly. even 20 years ago. lots of weed, and x. and greece. down in the islands. my oh my. 
what happened every day there was what happened in about a month or 2 back back home. those were the days.



from russia, no ****



i have a lot of more bad ass **** from russia. 
like this one. i guess its from soviet union.  gotta love that ****. 



i would definitely have banged those b*tches.

but to be honest its quite sad to see. at least we had abba here. and they got some dudes without strings in their guitars 
dafuq is that.

yeah lets find something more happy. to end this ****. 
this is happy.


----------



## inferno

(should be noted that this is the woman that does the inspector gadget voice and she is 70 years old now) before you whip your dick out that is. 

searched maybe 1h for this fukr. 




i thought it was from around 2013 or so but as it happens its from 2009
dec 17. 09:31:50 CET am to be specific... yeah i was wrong 4 years. dont know if i now need to do more, or less drugs. or just better drugs.

but yeah this was the birth of "2step" a music genre that does not exist anymore. this was mostly a uk gengre. but they know their **** imo.

now i'm getting ****ing wasted.


----------



## inferno

finally. 




yeah this is the ****. no ****.


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## inferno

you pop a few pills, you feel good. this is your friend.

kicks in at 4:52. this must be the most pill "enhancing" tune that exist. 
not talking viagra here.


----------



## MarcelNL

and I always thought the pills enhanced the music ;-)


----------



## johnvburke100

Don't let anyone tell you Bach sacred music is uniformly solemn: this



has more the character of a revival meeting, with the chorus shouting at you that your life is fleeting and empty.


----------



## Lars

Proper hard rock.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Who would have thought that the future of Rock is guaranteed by three sisters from Mexico …


----------



## Lars

Mark and polly, two of my favorites..


----------



## Lars

Here is another one from Polly Jean.


----------



## GeneParmesan

Currently watching DJ Taucher regularly on twitch. But he also has some videos on youtube.
The guy was very well known in the 90s as a techno DJ in frankfurt. Nowadays the music is much slower then back in the 90s.
For me it's very relaxing music. I love it when I am either very tired, hung over in the morning or when developing.
Also I absoloutely love his singing during his sets. If you watch the video for 3 minuts you'll see what I mean.


----------



## miggus

You thought Dimmu Borgir, maybe the only metal who went on tour with an entire orchestra would release a new album more than 5 years after their last? Well... maybe. But first, an extensive remaster of their 2001 album Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia. Quite impressive - I mean sure, their music is... what it is. You like it or don't. But the remaster is top notch. Makes it sound much more modern and technical due to massively increased clarity and resolution. Quite an upgrade indeed.

Let's have their Twisted Sister cover from that album because it's just so much fun, even though not 100% representative of Dimmu's music:


----------



## Lars

Rip Jerry Lee Lewis.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Proper hard rock.




My oldest daughter's all-time favorite.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## M1k3

Getting into the holiday spirit...


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars

Late 90's Bowie is awesome. Besides the music it gave me a crush on Gail Ann Dorsey and made me run out and buy a Parker Fly Deluxe. The crush still lingers, but like Reeves I have long since moved on from the Parker..


----------



## miggus

If Paul Mc is listening to it, so am I:


----------



## Lars




----------



## MarcelNL

Joy Division is soooo good! It hurts yet at the same time it makes you feel great


Currently I'm exploring Johanna Martzy, violinist, and I get why her records command top dollar....if someone has a mono FP Columbia lying around I'm game ;-)


----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars

Spot that knife!


----------



## miggus

Haha nice one!


----------



## Lars

Rick Mayall


----------



## ecchef




----------



## Joshmonop

Lamb of God, Mastodon, Michael Jackson, Galactic and 90s playlists! All over the spectrum!


----------



## Lars




----------



## Beerzebub




----------



## ch_br

Matus said:


> I got a DAP (Cayin N3) and CIEMs (Custom Art Music Two) recently so I started to convert most of our CDs to FLAC and got some more albums. It is mix of pretty much everything (save for German Blasenmusik).



I'd recommend to look into Deezer if you love HIFI

Makes things a while lot easier, since you can take it anywhere and it can actually play @ 1400 kbps (Flac) vs the abyssal Spotify that is 320 kbps.


----------



## ch_br

inferno said:


> last week when i was gonna post all that good ****. i simply go drunk and fell asleep.
> so i'm gonna post that **** up now.
> 
> starting with this.




@inferno Man oh man I gotta thank you, you're bringing be BACK with that one: *Robert Babicz - Sin (Original Mix)*

I haven't listened to that track in forever!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Craig Goldy performs one of the greatest metal solo's of all time.


----------



## chefwp

Come for the 10 hr avocado soundtrack, stay for the comments! Seriously, check out the comments...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The first metal ballad?



This album had a huge impact on me as kid. I'm actually not a huge KISS fan overall but I still regard this album as one of the most perfect all around albums ever produced.

I wore out my brother's 8-track, my own records, and even cassettes. 

Shout It Loud!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

When the Goddess of Rock covers a great one from the Rock Gods.


----------



## Kippington

If anyone hasn't heard of Eva Cassidy, she was an _*amazing*_ (but relatively unknown) singer who passed away at the age of 33, just before her first album released. Her posthumously released recordings went on to sell more than 10 million copies.

25 years after her passing, the London Symphony Orchestra have been working on an orchestral album dedicated to her amazing vocals:


----------



## Bill13

Kippington said:


> If anyone hasn't heard of Eva Cassidy, she was an _*amazing*_ (but relatively unknown) singer who passed away at the age of 33, just before her first album released. Her posthumously released recordings went on to sell more than 10 million copies.
> 
> 25 years after her passing, the London Symphony Orchestra have been working on an orchestral album dedicated to her amazing vocals:



Eva was amazing, and a local talent. I did not find out about her until she had died, still get upset about that. Her Blues Alley recording is great. DON'T ignore moles that change shape or other changes in your skin. Skin Cancer Image Gallery | Photos of Skin Cancer


----------



## inferno

fukm yeh


----------



## M1k3




----------



## More_Gyutos

Not music, but Smartless podcast.


----------



## swarfrat

HumbleHomeCook said:


> When the Goddess of Rock covers a great one from the Rock Gods.



Gotta add that to the list.

already had these going.


----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Rest In Peace Ms. Mcvie.


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> Plant/Krauss "When the Levee Breaks"


an alternate take for you


----------



## Lars

chefwp said:


> an alternate take for you



Thanks!


----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars




----------



## Lars

No clue what happened, sorry..


----------



## chefwp

Something <looking at you, @Lars!> made me think of this PJ Harvey duet.


----------



## parbaked




----------



## Lars

“David, we could do a greatest hits tour and make a fortune!”
“Sure, but lets tour with Nine Inch Nails instead”


----------



## MarcelNL

I listened to a whole bunch of first pressing mono vinyl last week, none of the material if on YT..

current line of thinking ; who needs stereo......


----------



## Illyria

Just got my new ZMF Atrium headphones. 

Lots of Fleetwood Mac to check them out.


----------



## Lars




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Greatest Christmas song ever!


----------



## M1k3

Second best Christmas song ever!


----------



## Borealhiker

Phish. New Years Eve run at MSG. Really really solid show tonight! They’re going to blow it up tomorrow.


----------



## inferno

this one goes out to everybody that enjoys drugs. and also kippington.

this is seriously banging ****.

i guess the vocals are in turkish. fairly certain of that.

acid arab - stil


im only drunk but still i feel that this **** is ripping my my ****ing brain out. i suggest you listen from the beginning and dont FF. at all. its heavy banging ****. highly recommended.


----------



## inferno

at 3:35 we have this bozouki solo. and oh my ****ing god.


----------



## Pie

Tonight’s prep - 2000’s pop rock. Foo fighters, Yellowcard, blink 182. Not my usual fare but I had my phase in high school. 8lb chicken thighs for yakitori. 




3 strong beer deep and waking my kids up [headbangs far too heavily]

Edit: tonight’s lesson: maybe don’t insert the tip of the knife a 1/4 inch into the bone when splitting the meat. Sharp as all hell still fkkkk yeah. I love being on paternity leave.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

There are two kinds of people in this world. Those who understand AC/DC is the greatest band ever and those who have just yet to understand that.


----------



## Pie

HumbleHomeCook said:


> There are two kinds of people in this world. Those who understand AC/DC is the greatest band ever and those who have just yet to understand that.



Nothing will beat blasting Living on a Prayer half drunk before every exam in university!!


----------



## MarcelNL

A great live concert by Trio Karenin, a radio recording was made and will be aired Jan 11th (will available for non 'live'listening). Stunning performance and great sound, overtones and colors in spades









Avondconcert: Trio Karénine speelt Haydn, Beethoven en Brahms - 11 januari 2023 - NPO Klassiek Gemist


Beluister gemiste uitzendingen van Avondconcert op NPO Klassiek.




www.nporadio4.nl


----------

